# Sick of Democrats



## varcher

I am so sick of Democrats. They come off like they are for the common man, but take advantage of the people they are suppose to represent. The more I watch the news recently, the more I get pissed off. They really are trying to make this a socialist country.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:nyah:


----------



## Two Blade

varcher said:


> I am so sick of Democrats. They come off like they are for the common man, but take advantage of the people they are suppose to represent. The more I watch the news recently, the more I get pissed off. They really are trying to make this a socialist country.


I hope you are not now just figuring this out.


----------



## FedSmith

I mean no disrespect, but we became a Socialist country last November.


----------



## Roarschach

As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


With everything that is going on in the US today concering our hunting and gun rights...the 2nd...and what is left of our country after is has gone socilaist,
this is all you can say...
Very weak IMO


----------



## Mrohr1

Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


And as my dad always said, excercise your right to shut the heck up. Many of us here have served in the military and most of us love our country. We don't like the way it's going and we want to change that path. So instead of shouting out a one liner, sit back and let those who actually love their country and love being patriots put our country on the right track again.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


Attitudes like that are exactly why we're in the spot we're in.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:twitch: Say whaa? _Attitudes_ like _that_ is why we're in the spot we're in? <cough>


----------



## Roarschach

BigBirdVA said:


> Attitudes like that are exactly why we're in the spot we're in.


So I made my point! Now let me explain it.

Attitudes like many on here is what is ruining this country. Everyone wants to be a critic and complain, but very few actually do anything about it. 

How many people on here do you think voted in the local elections or even state of federal elections. You would be suprised how many "care about their right" but don't do any thing about it!

Unlike most of us in this forum, we care and want to share our thoughts with others because we are passionite!

But even us on here, how many have talk to their politicians, sent them a letter. How many of you have ran for office; alderman, mayer, state rep? remember our founding fathers bled the same as you. Why did we habd this country over to men who can't relate to commoners?

Yes, it is good to discuss and express, but also don't forget to act.

Go out and vote. Take your parents, kids, friends with you. Yes take your kids, even if they are young, express to them why it is important so they will continure to express views in the future generations.


----------



## Mike21

Well let's just say I won't be re-enlisting after this current tour of 4 more years.

Military is going on the decline in the way things happen, I really have one man to blame. Because the man before made darn sure it wouldn't be this way.


----------



## kegan

My head hurts.

All the people who stood behind the Bush administration are now slamming Obama because they're not happy. And now Obama supporters are using the same "if you don't like it, leave." Not that there's much else we can do, people are by nature stupid:lol:. It's a stupid waste of time talking like all this, and it's been going on forever.

_HOWEVER_! It's a good sign that people are still belly-acheing over the nonessentials. That means that our beloved country is still doing well enough that the average person isn't too busy jsut trying to make sure he and his family don't die to bother thinking about this stuff. Props to the US, no matter who is in charge. This is one frickin' great nation if it can stand up to all this useless, pointless, political garbage year after year after year.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go play with my bows because it's one of my rights that no matter what everyone likes to yell and whine about, won't be taken away any time soon, and get somethng to eat because this wonderful country isn't so bad off that there isn't something to eat. Cheers brothers!


----------



## Mike21

Seems to me Obama doesn't have the cool level head he used to have.

I get the feeling there's alot of stuff we don't know about this guy.........

My one arguement to your defense Kegan, is that if I fight to defend the country, no way in heck your getting me to leave it. But I don't want to fight for a man whos "change" has yet to do a good thing for this country.

Damned if I do damned if I don't.


----------



## kegan

Mike21 said:


> Seems to me Obama doesn't have the cool level head he used to have.
> 
> I get the feeling there's alot of stuff we don't know about this guy.........
> 
> My one arguement to your defense Kegan, is that if I fight to defend the country, no way in heck your getting me to leave it. But I don't want to fight for a man whos "change" has yet to do a good thing for this country.
> 
> Damned if I do damned if I don't.


That's soemthing that really bugs me. Why does someone even have to leave? The entire point to my post is that no matter what fool is in charge, it's still one of the greatest nations on earth. Only people to leave should be the ones that don't like it. I'm going to bet you're a hunter, and as a hunter myself I sure as heck wouldn't want to live anywhere else myself.

Another thing- I support men and women who fight for the US whole heartedly. But I sure as heck don't always support the people who are in charge of their lives. I also don't like Congress at the moment. You get too many people from one party and you don't have a good balance. 

Like I said, there will always be fools in charge.


----------



## Mike21

If only we could have another FDR.

Let's kill 'em and ask questions later.


----------



## Roarschach

kegan said:


> That's soemthing that really bugs me. Why does someone even have to leave? The entire point to my post is that no matter what fool is in charge, it's still one of the greatest nations on earth. Only people to leave should be the ones that don't like it. I'm going to bet you're a hunter, and as a hunter myself I sure as heck wouldn't want to live anywhere else myself.
> 
> Another thing- I support men and women who fight for the US whole heartedly. But I sure as heck don't always support the people who are in charge of their lives. I also don't like Congress at the moment. You get too many people from one party and you don't have a good balance.
> 
> Like I said, there will always be fools in charge.


Fools are only elected because we put the there! So share the blaim. Until the common man in this country decides to do something about it, millionaires looking our for their own interest will always rule this world.


----------



## Mike21

Roarschach said:


> Fools are only elected because we put the there! So share the blaim. Until the common man in this country decides to do something about it, millionaires looking our for their own interest will always rule this world.


Maybe slightly flawed. Electoral College and all.

There are the people who have the right to complain because they did vote. Me and a few others for example. 

But for the most part I agree.


----------



## Roarschach

Mike21 said:


> Maybe slightly flawed. Electoral College and all.
> 
> There are the people who have the right to complain because they did vote. Me and a few others for example.
> 
> But for the most part I agree.


Speaking of Electoral College, just want to state, if any of you want to vote for a third party for potus, they will not win, but that is not a reason to not vote for them. Change comes slowly in politics but has to start somewhere!


----------



## varcher

Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


And your dad was wrong. This country was not founded on socialist principles. This is a republic. If your dad doesn't like that, "there's the door!".:thumbs_do


----------



## rattus58

*You guys have got this all wrong...*

It's not US that don't like which way this country is going that need to leave, it's those that are changing it to become something else who should leave. 

It is those who freeload and want universal healthcare given to them who should leave. It is those who complain and criticize America and seem to have to apologize for us being the richest, most prosperous and only FREE country in the world, who should leave.

No... if you don't like it here get the hell out. If you don't like it here and want to make us like France, get yer ass off to France, and the main guy complaining, hey... we'll give you a free ride over.


Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## SuperD

*Amen*

Looks like someones getting warm you see the health care plan is to buy votes not to keep you well some people here think we elected Obama I'm not so sure. It's a fact that ACORN buys votes with taxpayer money but only the street grunts go to jail when its common knowledge that they're trained by the "community organizers". Al Gore lost in 2000 after a recount by Dem's
here in Florida (with a lot of funny business) he still lost they did the usual name calling crying foul why so pissed. They cheated and still lost that's why and it must have been God with what we now know about big Al. Ask your self these questions why do dead people always vote democrat. Why do the votes found at the last minute in someones car always turn out in favor of a democrat candidate. Why do prisoner vote without the right and democrat. Why does the white house want charges dropped against the black panthers that blocked polling. Why does the white house want control of the census, etc. Here's a hint my wife was injured in a rear end collision car totaled sitting at a red light, the guy had no licenses said he didn't speak English his only ID voter registration card he was illegal and has disappeared he wasn't a republican or independent. So calling all democrats the party is lost they represent foreign interest and the republican have no spine we need term limits and retirement is social security no more straight out of college folks because it was daddy's seat, maybe then they will look and think like us if there for the working man then explain Nancy Polosi and the rest of congress, mostly rich people that couldn't hold a job at Mickey D's?


----------



## Two Blade

kegan said:


> _HOWEVER_! It's a good sign that people are still belly-acheing over the nonessentials.


You sound like a kid without a clue in the world as to what is going on. Tell ya what Kegan, you continue making self bows in your parents basement and us adults with real jobs with real family's with real bills and with real adult responsibilities will belly ache over the non essentials.


----------



## fiveyear

*Not me*

I'm not sick of them democrats. I've been opne since before I was born. I agree send the ones who don't like it home. I love guns and always have. I love all of our freedoms and freedom of choice is one of them. 

Universal healthcare makes us Socialist then we have been socialist for a long time. The Government pays for 45 % of our healthcare bill currently (and During Bush years) Private paid healthcare only accounts for 35%. At least with the Government involved we won't be waiting for an adjuster to make up their mind if we get the test or not. Let the doctor decide he went to med school. At least with the government we will as a people have a say in what is done with the money we pay into healthcare. Nobody currently tells the Ins. Co.s what to do. Not even Government. Doctors went to Medical School not adjustors. 

The only people put out by a Government system will be the Ins. co.'s themselves. Their Billions of dollars in profit may go back into paying bills on claims instead of Jets for them. The highest paid CEO's are Claim Dept.'s for Ins. Co.'s. That should be a straight through system. Paid premiums and paid claims. Not the hocus pocus Ins. Co.'s do to us now. 

I'm also for Military. Somebody in my family has been involved in every major conflict going back to the american revolution. So I like to think you can be pro-military as well as pro-gun and democrat. 

I work and pay my fair share of taxes and then some. Pay for my kids and then some. Good Luck and enjoy the currently elected officials we have like I enjoyed the ones from the last two elections. 

Freedom and diversity is what makes this country great. Not one immigrant or the other but the ones who came here and made this country what it is today. One Nation under God Speaks to that. Yea political science was my major in college so I've studied all the systems in the world. We are the best and will be for some time to come. We are nowhere with or without universal healthcare Socialist. As long as any of us can speak out freely on forums like this we are still a democratic society. Enjoy.


----------



## I like Meat

It is the liberal/socialist faction of the Democrat party that is in the process of destroying this great country.....You Know the one....it is headed up by Ahhhhbama and has the followings of Pelosi, Reid, Kennedy, Dodd, Schumer, Fienstien, Boxer, Waters, Waxman, Frank, and the rest of the anti-America crowd.......The ignorance and dumbing down of the American voters are what put us where we are today(You know who you are).....however, Ahhhhbama's incompetence is now coming to light and with this poor excuse for a health bill and his Cap and Trade and Tax he has awakened a sleeping giant and we conservatives are going to take this country back and save it from socialized destruction......voters are now seeing thru Ahhhhbama's BS and they do not like what they see......the teachings that Ahhhhbama learned from Wright, Ayers, Alinski and the Chicago mob style tactics being used just dont cut it with the American public......1 term President.................:darkbeer:


----------



## Two Blade

fiveyear said:


> At least with the Government involved we won't be waiting for an adjuster to make up their mind if we get the test or not.


You apparently have never heard of the term 'Government Red Tape'. You also have apparently never waited in line at the tag office! LOL



fiveyear said:


> At least with the government we will as a people have a say in what is done with the money we pay into healthcare.


Don't kidd yourself. You have no control over how money is spent now. What makes you think that will change with healthcare?



fiveyear said:


> Nobody currently tells the Ins. Co.s what to do. Not even Government.


 Who do think writes the regs that the ins co have to operate by?




fiveyear said:


> The only people put out by a Government system will be the Ins. co.'s themselves. Their Billions of dollars in profit may go back into paying bills on claims instead of Jets for them.


Did you have a problem with new luxury jets that Nany Pelosi wanted to buy that the Pentagon said that they didn't need?


----------



## rocklocker2

*the cure*

If you dont like where the new leaders are headed USE your right to change things and vote the SOB's out.apathy sucks'lets take our country back.funny how BO granny said he wasnt born here and he made a trip to see her and she ended up dead


----------



## fiveyear

AKM said:


> You apparently have never heard of the term 'Government Red Tape'. You also have apparently never waited in line at the tag office! LOL
> 
> Don't kidd yourself. You have no control over how money is spent now. What makes you think that will change with healthcare?
> 
> Who do think writes the regs that the ins co have to operate by?
> 
> 
> Did you have a problem with new luxury jets that Nany Pelosi wanted to buy that the Pentagon said that they didn't need?


Had enough red tape to last a lifetime.
We can at least vote out any leaders we don't like. Can you vote out the Ins. co.? When was the last time the Gov't was involved in Adjusting decisions. Taking Gov't out of the banking industry led us down our primrose path. More emphasis on thorns than flowers. I have problems with Nancy Pelosi and don't think she speaks for all democrats. I have problems with a lot of politicians. I don't like the abuses Dem. or Rep. I am sick of the Rep.'s cleaning financial house and dumping on Dems. Once again our system is the best there is regardless of what I think on any particular issue. 

Our freedom allows us to think freely and not be persecuted for our every thought. We are not socialist if we (the Gov't) takes control of a system we are pay 45% of anyway. Remember Private Ins. only pays 35% and dumps the rest on Gov't. by way of denials. We are paying the tab let us make decisions about it. My Ins. Co. has never cared about my input. At least I can vote the next politicians in or out. I have no say at the Ins. Co. about decisions that make them money and deny care. 

I also think our immigration laws are fine and need to be enforced. Sadly, the Rep's profit more from the lowest paid wages for illegal immigrants than do the common folks in America. Then Rep.'s ship our jobs over seas.


----------



## kegan

AKM said:


> You sound like a kid without a clue in the world as to what is going on. Tell ya what Kegan, you continue making self bows in your parents basement and us adults with real jobs with real family's with real bills and with real adult responsibilities will belly ache over the non essentials.


I say that because of my FATHER. Let me try and show you what I see pretty much everyday of my life, and why I posted on here at all:

My father refuses to get a job, and this has been going on for years. Right now we're living off my mom's little barely-over-minimum wage job, half of the time she comes home from work crying because her boss is a nasty lady and she's a hard worker.. Meanwhile, my father sits here at home idealizing about how he'll "start a new business" or whatever, but "since the economy is so bad" he can't. Boohoo. We are fed, we are clothed. We even have luxuries like the internet and what not. My brother and I don't have to work six hours a day just to help my mom keep our family afloat. But eveyrday, EVERY DAY, my father will sit around talking about how Obama is going to fix everything, how the country is in such a terrible state. Blah blah blah. And he griped about Bush for years and years, but I sure as heck didn't see anything ruining our everyday life. Actually, I remember being fed and perfectly fine. But he whines and groans all the time over things that DON'T MATTER. Oh, and the best part is he didn't even vote for Gore, Kerry, or Obama. How great is THAT?

I for one have learned one thing from all his belly-acheing garbage: even at it's worst, this is still the greatest nation in the world. Screw what people say is going on. I don't know what's coming but I can see what's around me right now. The Bush administration was so terrible? Yeah, well we're not on the streets. Obama was perfect/terrible, and the nation is saved/ruined? Naw. At least not yet.

This stupid kid may hear all his political garbage, but I can see for myself and hear from my mom that things aren't so bad that we're starving or about to lose everything. I learned alot from my mom about how life really is. She didn't even finish highschool, but got her GED. She doesn't care about politics. She has a job where the owner of the store and most of her coworkers love her- because she works hard. She's supporting a family of four on just over minimum wage. She comes home tired and all her little check goes to bills and food, and yet she still has her flowers- which she loves dearly. If everything people like my father said were true, wouldn't we have been on the streets for years, and now we'd be living free and clear with Obama as president? Really, no? Because that's sure how he acted.

Rattus is right. It's people like my father who like to gripe about nothing and demand change (jsut so they don't have to do anything differently) that can find the door. But I'm sure he'd find an excuse for that though, too.

I guess I'll just shut the heck up now though. Because obviously I'm too stupid and young to understand what's going on around me, I guess I'll wait ten or twenty years and then magically I'll have a clue.

I know I'm a stupid kid, I don't claim anything differently. But give me a break.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

AKM said:


> You sound like a kid without a clue in the world as to what is going on. Tell ya what Kegan, you continue making self bows in your parents basement and us adults with real jobs with real family's with real bills and with real adult responsibilities will belly ache over the non essentials.


Holy piss! You just don't get it do you? _Some_ kids actually no what the hell is going on. My best guess is that Kegan would be one of them.


----------



## FORESTGUMP

*No way!!!!!!*

Kegan; Don't you believe a word of it. Your post actually made good sense. Sounds like maybe you do know quite a bit about the real world. 
And then there are those who are just spouting off because they lost the election. The people elected the president and will get another chance to redo in four years. Meanwhile the best they can do is bellyache. Ever notice how the bellyachers are very obviously from the losing party? Well guess what bellyachers? A lot of voters must have jumped the fence.Wonder why they did that if we already had such a perfect world? Well lip service just wasn't cutting it so I guess they just wanted to try something different. 
Now, I didn't mention which party that I favor and that's because I served in the military for many years and it didn't matter which political party was in power at the time. Never seemed to make too much difference. I still followed my orders and any military man or woman knows that to be true.
So basically we all should support our leaders and try to help them make needed adjustments to the system. If we don't like the result we can just vote for others when the time comes. Meanwhile all that rubbish that some people spew forth is worthless!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

What I don't get is these people want Obama to fail! Why? If the president fails, your country fails.


----------



## athomPT

And what do Republicans do? It's not a democrat/republican thing it's a politician thing. They all LIE!!!


----------



## hhsoccer13

How's that change and hope working for ya now?


----------



## JimRay

As I have said before on here, if they refuse to see they work for us (me and you), the people, then vote them out! Our Mr Graham (R.I.N.O.-SC) sided with the Dems on the justice nominee and for what? He's gotta go....


----------



## I like Meat

If THIS president fails....the country wins.....we are not a country based on socialistic beliefs......Ahhhhbama's mind set is that of government control.....the liberals/socialists that are in the democrat party dont care about you....all they care about is control....the more you are dependent on government the more votes they can get to keep themselves in office.....it is all about them....not us.....the sooner you realize this the better off you and this great country will be.......get your knee pads off.....Ahhhhbama isnt all that you think he is.....he is the epitome of the socialist world......If left to his own accord him and his Chicago mobster style thugs will destroy this country.....the country is finally waking up to his assault on what make this country great .........


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Still haven't changed have we Mr. Meat.


----------



## I like Meat

And I wont either.....I believe in the strength of the individual and our Constitution....not in collective rights of socialism and those who are trying to lead us down that path..........


----------



## AR_Headhunter

I'm just a simple country boy but in my simple opinion the only way we are ever going to see true change is a second revolutionary war. The hard working people of this nation are tired of getting the screws put to them to support the freeloaders & the illegals. You guys cry all you want about whats happening meanwhile some of us are preparing for real change. The kind of change our forefathers fought & died for. It's called the constitution!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I like Meat said:


> And I wont either.....I believe in the strength of the individual and our Constitution....not in collective rights of socialism and those who are trying to lead us down that path..........


Is that why you don't have any friends?


----------



## I like Meat

Teddy, that was really an intelligent come back.........:thumbs_do........Children nowadays ............ukey:.......isnt it time for your nappy .......:darkbeer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Any minute now actually. I sure am tired.


----------



## Two Blade

fiveyear said:


> Can you vote out the Ins. co.?


Yeah! It's called caanceling one company that you don't like and going with another. 



fiveyear said:


> When was the last time the Gov't was involved in Adjusting decisions.


 I looooooooves youtube! LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-dQfb8WQvo



fiveyear said:


> Taking Gov't out of the banking industry led us down our primrose path.


Watch this with your ears open and then honestly tell me that your dems didn't play a part in our housing crisis. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxMInSfanqg




fiveyear said:


> I have no say at the Ins. Co. about decisions that make them money and deny care.


Why are you jealous of others making money and why would you stay with a company that denies coverage that you pay for, if this really happens to you?



fiveyear said:


> I also think our immigration laws are fine and need to be enforced.


Then do you support amnesty for illegals like the dums do?



fiveyear said:


> Sadly, the Rep's profit more from the lowest paid wages for illegal immigrants than do the common folks in America. Then Rep.'s ship our jobs over seas.


Republicans want cheap labor and dems want the votes. 

Repubs don't "ship jobs overseas". Jobs go overseas because regulations that have been placed on business make it more profitable to operate overseas. I'll bet that you support ',cap n trade'. Do you?


----------



## Two Blade

kegan said:


> I know I'm a stupid kid,


Yep!


----------



## Two Blade

I'm Not Ted said:


> What I don't get is these people want Obama to fail! Why? If the president fails, your country fails.


If Obama fails, we succeed.


----------



## athomPT

AR_Headhunter said:


> I'm just a simple country boy but in my simple opinion the only way we are ever going to see true change is a second revolutionary war. The hard working people of this nation are tired of getting the screws put to them to support the *freeloaders & the illegals*. You guys cry all you want about whats happening meanwhile some of us are preparing for real change. The kind of change our forefathers fought & died for. It's called the constitution!



We have freeloaders and illegals because the system designed by the RICH is to keep some people in the basement and milk others. You mean to tell me you haven't seen illegals working in fields behind your house, yep but it's cheap labor so they get paid to do work most of us lazy americans won't do and get paid 1/2 the price. Our "leaders" are benefiting from everything that causes "us" to struggle. I'd also bet our "nation" hasn't been run by elected politicians in a LONG TIME too!!! Hince....NWO!!!


----------



## Two Blade

This is funny. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDJSVPAx8xc


----------



## hoytmonger

Mike21 said:


> If only we could have another FDR.


Unfortunately, we do.


----------



## Tconcave

rattus58 said:


> It's not US that don't like which way this country is going that need to leave, it's those that are changing it to become something else who should leave.
> 
> It is those who freeload and want universal healthcare given to them who should leave. It is those who complain and criticize America and seem to have to apologize for us being the richest, most prosperous and only FREE country in the world, who should leave.
> 
> No... if you don't like it here get the hell out. If you don't like it here and want to make us like France, get yer ass off to France, and the main guy complaining, hey... we'll give you a free ride over.
> 
> 
> Much Aloha...  :beer:


Wow, ignorance at its best. I don't have a problem with Americans or ANYBODY else for that matter but people like that are not great representatives to your nation. 

Democrat or Republican, they are both the same, idealogically they should be different, but it is no longer that way. Anybody who votes along party lines has to be borderline handicapped. We are all diverse and to think that the party rules apply to everybody is lunacy. 

In terms of the comments. You may want to do some research, you are definitely NOT the richest but definitely the most indebted. You are no more free than any other country. In all honesty you are probably the most enslaved.

All of the world is driven by money, but your nation is the extreme. The only thing that separates socialism from capitalism, is that socialists value their people where capitalists value money. Is your money worth more than your children or grandchildren? Better think that through.


----------



## FORESTGUMP

*sick*

This thread started with some comment about someone sick of democrats. So to get back to that, it seems that a lot of people including republicans must have been sick of repubs too. Thats why they looked elsewhere for possible solutions to very old problems. OOPS. They left a lot of you crybabies behind with your whining and name calling. Why don't you try to get involved with the current trends and maybe you could have more influence on the outcome. But then that might require you to do something besides run your mouth.
For the guy from Florida who is so childishly disrespectful of a fine young man like Kegan, if you were to check him out a little instead of name calling, you might just learn something. I urge you to try it. You might just like a young person who spends his time in the woods hunting with equipment that he made himself instead of out on the street causing trouble. Take your head out of the sand and look around. You might even be able to really see what is going on in the world around you.


----------



## hoytmonger

Tconcave said:


> The only thing that separates socialism from capitalism, is that socialists value their people where capitalists value money.


Socialism is a political doctrine. Politicians crave power. Socialists use their power to redistribute their wealth through coercion.

Free market capitalism is an economic doctrine. Capitalists enjoy the fruits of their labor and freedom from government interference.

Unfortunately, there is no free market in the US, and hasn't been for some time. The US is more of a socialized country than many people realize.

The current administration is not made up of socialists, they are fascists.
Much like Mussolini's Italy, the Obama administration is creating a private/public partnership with various industries that may ultimately be able to control every aspect of US citizens lives.


----------



## cptbrain

What democrat proposal actually worked? The way I see it, they want them all to fail (but succeed in making you dependant on them). No poor people, no power. War of Poverty made things worse, not better.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

AKM said:


> Yep!


Why don't you leave kegan the hell alone? He's been one of the kindest, smartest, and most helpful people on here. All you do is b!itch and moan about Obama this, Obama that. Get a damn life!


----------



## Two Blade

I'm Not Ted said:


> Why don't you leave kegan the hell alone? He's been one of the kindest, smartest, and most helpful people on here. All you do is b!itch and moan about Obama this, Obama that. Get a damn life!


I was just agreeing with him when he said that he was a stupid kid. LMFAO @ U.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:aww: You just don't get it... :aww: And you never will...


----------



## SuperD

*Funny*

time for some comedy

http://la-gun.com/manning/viewer.html

http://larrysinclair.org/press.html


----------



## Two Blade

This is pure comedy and sad at the same time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI


----------



## fiveyear

AKM said:


> Yeah! It's called caanceling one company that you don't like and going with another.
> 
> I looooooooves youtube! LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-dQfb8WQvo
> 
> Watch this with your ears open and then honestly tell me that your dems didn't play a part in our housing crisis.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxMInSfanqg
> 
> 
> Why are you jealous of others making money and why would you stay with a company that denies coverage that you pay for, if this really happens to you?
> 
> Then do you support amnesty for illegals like the dums do?
> 
> Republicans want cheap labor and dems want the votes.
> 
> Repubs don't "ship jobs overseas". Jobs go overseas because regulations that have been placed on business make it more profitable to operate overseas. I'll bet that you support ',cap n trade'. Do you?


1. Rates set across the board means the same every where. That why they apply for group rate hiles at the state level.

2. The government has never been involved in an adjusting decision. This comment relates back to another comment. Reread if you don't get it.

3. Let me help you Fed. Banking Reg's are dropped as a political payback to the Bush admin. for Support in Election. Banks sell tons of loans with no regs and intent to dump them on Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae. Gov't to Guarantee and service. As they make the transition the loans get out of the banks too fast (i.e. before Bush can get out of office) making Gov't backed Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae look at and realize all the loans are upside down. (Remember the No-Regs part) Thus Banking crisis. (Not Housing)

4. Ins. Cos have laws enacted requiring coverage (Money in). Then they get the Repub's by the short hairs and tell them to enact laws denying coverage. (No Money Out) In theory Ins. Co.s' are supposed to pay out therefore their existence. Excessive profits becomes illegal at a certain point. Especially when you use the Gov't (Bush Admin.) to enforce your profits. If you understand anything about politics there is a thing called institution. (This is true of all things Gov't both parties.) Once created it thinks of ways to survive. Ins. Co.s create ways to keep their excessive profits. If you don't get that you must like it over a barrel. 

5. Read my quote again. With your eyes open. Therein lies the rub. Enforce the laws and send the illegals home. Post haste. No amnesty there pal. 

6. Open your eyes on this one. Don't complain (Repubs) about illegals if you are giving financial incentives to keep them coming here. (Read you own quotes on that) Fear mongering by Repubs helps garner votes. 

The Republicans owners of businesses seek cheap labor, unhealthy, dangerous labor practices in countries that allow the abuse in exchange for the money. NIMBY

I support jobs for americans in america. Use what we have learned in the last 200 years about labor practices and improve on it. In essence Big Business instead of leading the world with innovative labor practices wants to find the last place on earth that supports slavery and move our factories there. The problem like with China is that the chicken come home to roost. The dangerous products come back to us and we suffer. 

Sound bites, political speak and you tube don't really influence my decisions. Studying the problem and seeing through the crap for the correct solution is important to me.


----------



## junker

I'm a hunter and a democrat. I got the best of both worlds


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Obama & larry Sinclair had a steamy love a fair in the back of the limo and the holiday inn.....  Super D you just made my day!


----------



## georgiabuckdan

junker said:


> I'm a hunter and a democrat. I got the best of both worlds


You've been lied to! :mg:


----------



## I like Meat

junker said:


> I'm a hunter and a democrat. I got the best of both worlds


Your a hypocrite who supports a party that is anti-gun and anti-hunting at heart.....yes there are Dem's that hunt and own guns(small in minority)....but why the hell do you support a party who politicians wants to see both done away with. If you cared so much about the 2nd Amendment and hunting you'd see the danger of supporting the Democrat party.....Just look at the anti-gunners and ARAers that Ahhhhbama has hired in or trying to put into his administration..... Fienstien, Pelosi, Schumer, Kennedy, Waxman, Waters, Boxer (and many many others) and even Sotomayor are anti-gun.......these are the people that have the say and yet you Democrats keep voting them in.....no wonder this country is ready for a civil war and we are now fighting back at these Liberals and socialist believing wind bags.....


----------



## AR_Headhunter

kegan said:


> I say that because of my FATHER. Let me try and show you what I see pretty much everyday of my life, and why I posted on here at all:
> 
> My father refuses to get a job, and this has been going on for years. Right now we're living off my mom's little barely-over-minimum wage job, half of the time she comes home from work crying because her boss is a nasty lady and she's a hard worker.. Meanwhile, my father sits here at home idealizing about how he'll "start a new business" or whatever, but "since the economy is so bad" he can't. Boohoo. We are fed, we are clothed. We even have luxuries like the internet and what not. My brother and I don't have to work six hours a day just to help my mom keep our family afloat. But eveyrday, EVERY DAY, my father will sit around talking about how Obama is going to fix everything, how the country is in such a terrible state. Blah blah blah. And he griped about Bush for years and years, but I sure as heck didn't see anything ruining our everyday life. Actually, I remember being fed and perfectly fine. But he whines and groans all the time over things that DON'T MATTER. Oh, and the best part is he didn't even vote for Gore, Kerry, or Obama. How great is THAT?
> 
> I for one have learned one thing from all his belly-acheing garbage: even at it's worst, this is still the greatest nation in the world. Screw what people say is going on. I don't know what's coming but I can see what's around me right now. The Bush administration was so terrible? Yeah, well we're not on the streets. Obama was perfect/terrible, and the nation is saved/ruined? Naw. At least not yet.
> 
> This stupid kid may hear all his political garbage, but I can see for myself and hear from my mom that things aren't so bad that we're starving or about to lose everything. I learned alot from my mom about how life really is. She didn't even finish highschool, but got her GED. She doesn't care about politics. She has a job where the owner of the store and most of her coworkers love her- because she works hard. She's supporting a family of four on just over minimum wage. She comes home tired and all her little check goes to bills and food, and yet she still has her flowers- which she loves dearly. If everything people like my father said were true, wouldn't we have been on the streets for years, and now we'd be living free and clear with Obama as president? Really, no? Because that's sure how he acted.
> 
> Rattus is right. It's people like my father who like to gripe about nothing and demand change (jsut so they don't have to do anything differently) that can find the door. But I'm sure he'd find an excuse for that though, too.
> 
> I guess I'll just shut the heck up now though. Because obviously I'm too stupid and young to understand what's going on around me, I guess I'll wait ten or twenty years and then magically I'll have a clue.
> 
> I know I'm a stupid kid, I don't claim anything differently. But give me a break.


You sound like a smart kid who sees the world for what it is. Keep your head up son & you'll be fine.


----------



## junker

georgiabuckdan said:


> You've been lied to! :mg:


i know i've been lied to...by every administration that has ever been in power.


----------



## AR_Headhunter

athomPT said:


> We have freeloaders and illegals because the system designed by the RICH is to keep some people in the basement and milk others. You mean to tell me you haven't seen illegals working in fields behind your house, yep but it's cheap labor so they get paid to do work most of us lazy americans won't do and get paid 1/2 the price. Our "leaders" are benefiting from everything that causes "us" to struggle. I'd also bet our "nation" hasn't been run by elected politicians in a LONG TIME too!!! Hince....NWO!!!


I know all about the NWO & the Builderberg group. People will wake up one of these days & we will take our country back!


----------



## junker

I like Meat said:


> Your a hypocrite who supports a party that is anti-gun and anti-hunting at heart.....yes there are Dem's that hunt and own guns(small in minority)....but why the hell do you support a party who politicians wants to see both done away with. If you cared so much about the 2nd Amendment and hunting you'd see the danger of supporting the Democrat party.....Just look at the anti-gunners and ARAers that Ahhhhbama has hired in or trying to put into his administration..... Fienstien, Pelosi, Schumer, Kennedy, Waxman, Waters, Boxer (and many many others) and even Sotomayor are anti-gun.......these are the people that have the say and yet you Democrats keep voting them in.....no wonder this country is ready for a civil war and we are now fighting back at these Liberals and socialist believing wind bags.....



I bow hunt but thanks for your concern.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Oh mY goodness! I knew my gaydar wasnt broke! The presi likes it up the $&& .... Ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## SuperD

*Fiveyear*

Fiveyear you credit Bush with all this power then take it away with the house caved in before he left office that smacks of Dem talking points George Bush was a better democrat than republican. Remember its congress that's spending our money and Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae were already making bad loans under Clinton, remember him the guy they claim erased the deficit. In 2005 and in 2006 the white house warned of issues with these loans and Barney (FIFE) Franks told the WH to go jump this was their domain in 2006 the Dem's were swept into power and I don't think a single one voted against TARP. The morale of the story "congress spends our money" all they had to do to put Bush back in the box was call him a racist, you can call me anything you like as long as it's not late for dinner which is not likely as I will be dragging dinner behind me!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I like Meat said:


> Your a hypocrite who supports a party that is anti-gun and anti-hunting at heart.....yes there are Dem's that hunt and own guns(small in minority)....but why the hell do you support a party who politicians wants to see both done away with. If you cared so much about the 2nd Amendment and hunting you'd see the danger of supporting the Democrat party.....Just look at the anti-gunners and ARAers that Ahhhhbama has hired in or trying to put into his administration..... Fienstien, Pelosi, Schumer, Kennedy, Waxman, Waters, Boxer (and many many others) and even Sotomayor are anti-gun.......these are the people that have the say and yet you Democrats keep voting them in.....no wonder this country is ready for a civil war and we are now fighting back at these Liberals and socialist believing wind bags.....


My family has hunted with rifles for as long as they've been here. A good 50 years. They've been democratic the whole time and never had a problem. Don't see what ya'll are b!tchin and moanin about. No one has threatened to take MY gun yet.


----------



## IChim2

varcher said:


> I am so sick of Democrats. They come off like they are for the common man, but take advantage of the people they are suppose to represent. The more I watch the news recently, the more I get pissed off. They really are trying to make this a socialist country.


I know how u feel.....i felt this way for 8 loooong yrs of bush.I felt this way and was sick to my stomach when he invaded a country that had nothing to do with 911 but went (and this is jmho) after a man and his sons for trying to assassinate his father (george sr.) back in 1994 and it costed this great country of ours dearly.It was a shame that bush gave big tax breaks to big companies(oil) while 100's of thousands of families were having trouble working their arse's off just to get by.Is obama a cure all for the shape this country is in?......no.But at least he's trying and he's not going to please everyone......especially Republicans and those who have race issue's.He's been in office for a lousy 8 mo's and has had more crap dumped on his lap than most any other President in history and the people of this country was angry and fed up for 3yrs before obama was elected and as much as some would like to see him wave a magic wand and fix everything that the bush people never even tried to fix,is just plain silly.Health care and insurance was a mess before obama got here and he has stated many times that he has no intentions on changing our 2nd amendment rights.Look at the bright side.....if you don't like the way this country is going,HC will be our next president..


----------



## junker

I'm Not Ted said:


> My family has hunted with rifles for as long as they've been here. A good 50 years. They've been democratic the whole time and never had a problem. Don't see what ya'll are b!tchin and moanin about. No one has threatened to take MY gun yet.



i like you better than ted


----------



## Two Blade

I'm Not Ted said:


> My family has hunted with rifles for as long as they've been here. A good 50 years. They've been democratic the whole time and never had a problem. Don't see what ya'll are b!tchin and moanin about. No one has threatened to take MY gun yet.


Let's see just how smart you are Ted. If the Democratic Party wanted to ban 'COP KILLER BULLETS' (and they really do), would they have your support?


----------



## I'm Not Ted

junker said:


> i like you better than ted


Guess that's why I'm not Ted.


----------



## fiveyear

*Do you want Cop Killer Bullets?*



AKM said:


> Let's see just how smart you are Ted. If the Democratic Party wanted to ban 'COP KILLER BULLETS' (and they really do), would they have your support?



I don't know what the phrase means. (i.e. what one is) Do you like them or want them as you know them to be? Just Curious? Sounds like you do.


----------



## IChim2

AKM said:


> Let's see just how smart you are Ted. If the Democratic Party wanted to ban 'COP KILLER BULLETS' (and they really do), would they have your support?


I'm not Ted......but i see no use for bullets in this country that will penetrate a bullet proof vest....at least not where they can be accessed on a daily bases.Our hunting rights won't change unless the use of assult rifle's/guns gets further out of hand and if thats the case,there probably will be some changes down the road.This isn't the same world as we lived in 15yrs ago and sometimes you just have to suck it in and live with it.I've collected guns for yrs and have more than most deserve to have,and i can say that everyone of them is what is used for hunting purposes......no ak's or any type of assult weapons or hand guns,and if our 2nd amendemt does get changed,it won't be because of the types of weapons that i have or the type that is used for hunting,but the blame will be on the assult type weapons and the ones who use them for the wrong reasons in this country that has nothing to do with hunting........animals/game that is.jmo


----------



## fiveyear

*Don't call me late for dinner either*



SuperD said:


> Fiveyear you credit Bush with all this power then take it away with the house caved in before he left office that smacks of Dem talking points George Bush was a better democrat than republican. Remember its congress that's spending our money and Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae were already making bad loans under Clinton, remember him the guy they claim erased the deficit. In 2005 and in 2006 the white house warned of issues with these loans and Barney (FIFE) Franks told the WH to go jump this was their domain in 2006 the Dem's were swept into power and I don't think a single one voted against TARP. The morale of the story "congress spends our money" all they had to do to put Bush back in the box was call him a racist, you can call me anything you like as long as it's not late for dinner which is not likely as I will be dragging dinner behind me!


Don't call me late for dinner either. Missed the point. Banks make loans and then resell them to the Gov't institution for Guarantee and servicing. Without regulations to protect the banks from their own predatory lending practices. They sold loans that were upside down in hopes of dumping them on the newly elected Dems or the other Repub.(He was a lame duck.) Congress was only called on to bail out his banking deregulation. 

Bush and Banking ring bells.


----------



## junker

I'm VP at a bank in MS. We didn't take bailout money nor did i agree with the concept of the bailout. The banks that got in trouble did so bc of their own actions. Now , that being said....had their not been a bailout; the market would be in much much worse shape.


----------



## Two Blade

fiveyear said:


> I don't know what the phrase means. (i.e. what one is) Do you like them or want them as you know them to be? Just Curious? Sounds like you do.


It's a very simple question that was addressed to Ted but...... Would you, as a dem, support a ban on so called 'cop killer bullets'?


----------



## Two Blade

IChim2 said:


> I'm not Ted......but i see no use for bullets in this country that will penetrate a bullet proof vest....at least not where they can be accessed on a daily bases.Our hunting rights won't change unless the use of assult rifle's/guns gets further out of hand and if thats the case,there probably will be some changes down the road.This isn't the same world as we lived in 15yrs ago and sometimes you just have to suck it in and live with it.I've collected guns for yrs and have more than most deserve to have,and i can say that everyone of them is what is used for hunting purposes......no ak's or any type of assult weapons or hand guns,and if our 2nd amendemt does get changed,it won't be because of the types of weapons that i have or the type that is used for hunting,but the blame will be on the assult type weapons and the ones who use them for the wrong reasons in this country that has nothing to do with hunting........animals/game that is.jmo


Spoken like a complete tool! BTW, What calibers are your 'huntin rifles'? If they are centerfire, I can guarantee you that they WILL penetrate a bullet proof vest. Penetrating a bullet proof vest is the criteria that is used to label any particular round a 'cop killer bullet'. LMFAO


----------



## georgiabuckdan

IChim2 said:


> I know how u feel.....i felt this way for 8 loooong yrs of bush.I felt this way and was sick to my stomach when he invaded a country that had nothing to do with 911 but went (and this is jmho) after a man and his sons for trying to assassinate his father (george sr.) back in 1994 and it costed this great country of ours dearly.It was a shame that bush gave big tax breaks to big companies(oil) while 100's of thousands of families were having trouble working their arse's off just to get by.Is obama a cure all for the shape this country is in?......no.But at least he's trying and he's not going to please everyone......especially Republicans and those who have race issue's.He's been in office for a lousy 8 mo's and has had more crap dumped on his lap than most any other President in history and the people of this country was angry and fed up for 3yrs before obama was elected and as much as some would like to see him wave a magic wand and fix everything that the bush people never even tried to fix,is just plain silly.Health care and insurance was a mess before obama got here and he has stated many times that he has no intentions on changing our 2nd amendment rights.Look at the bright side.....if you don't like the way this country is going,HC will be our next president..


I'd like to see Sarah in charge! She dont mind telling idiots to shut up and getting her hands dirty!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Sarah Palinez is a quitter.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

I'm Not Ted said:


> Sarah Palinez is a quitter.


:wink: Not in my world!


----------



## Two Blade

georgiabuckdan said:


> :wink: Not in my world!


Mine either.


----------



## JimRay

make that three


----------



## IChim2

AKM said:


> Spoken like a complete tool! BTW, What calibers are your 'huntin rifles'? If they are centerfire, I can guarantee you that they WILL penetrate a bullet proof vest. Penetrating a bullet proof vest is the criteria that is used to label any particular round a 'cop killer bullet'. LMFAO


Never said a high power center fire bullet wouldn't penetrate a vest,but nice try and talk about a tool.I plainly said,i don't see "any use"for a bullet that will penetrate a vest in this country....be it out of a gun i own or someone elses.Would i like to keep my hunting rifles.....you darn right,but if some measures have to be taken down the road to better protect our police officers.....thats the way it goes.


----------



## JimRay

Somebody stop me if I'm wrong (..and I have no doubt you'll try), but the housing crash came due to the federal mandated changes under Mr Clinton requiring banks to lend money to people who could not afford them. When the banking committe (insert B. Franks and C. Dodd) was asked about these unsupported loans (at least twice late 90's and early 2000), they replied "I see nothing to be concerned about". Bush (yes the Evil one) called them on this, the dems circiled the wagons to protect their own. Now they want us to believe it was his fault. I don't see it.

The bottom line is no one takes responsibility for their actions, from the legislators to the people buying houses they can't afford. Legislators blame the "not ME", and the dumb arses ask "why did you let me do that?"

Freddie and Fannie are full of fraud and it seems to be a wasteland of mismanaged money on BOTH sides. 

It's a fact that Mr Obama did not inherit all his problems, but his approach to fixin' them ain't working. GM should have gone bankrupt. They would have downsized like they're doing now, gotten rid of the mafia (insert UAW), and come back stronger. When you have a union, it aint good for the bottom line. The unions birth was a great in protecting the worker in the coal mines when you had more people willing to work, than the available jobs. Now we have people not willing to work hard jobs which brings us to why we have illegal imigration.

The government has set the minimum wage which increases the cost of everything. That, in turn, allows business to go over seas where labor is cheap, our overall economy slows, people cry to the government, minimum wage increases to get the votes, business goes overseas......round and round we go. Tell me, where does it stop? Let the free market fix itself. I know there will be adjustments, times will be tough, but how can we compete with $1.00 per week labor? WE are OWNED by China due to the spending. If you think times are tough now, just wait. Look up inflation my friend and realize in the next few months, that the dollar in your pocket will be worth 50 cents.


----------



## Cuthbert

hoytmonger said:


> Socialism is a political doctrine. Politicians crave power. Socialists use their power to redistribute their wealth through coercion.
> 
> Free market capitalism is an economic doctrine. Capitalists enjoy the fruits of their labor and freedom from government interference.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no free market in the US, and hasn't been for some time. The US is more of a socialized country than many people realize.
> 
> The current administration is not made up of socialists, they are fascists.
> Much like Mussolini's Italy, the Obama administration is creating a private/public partnership with various industries that may ultimately be able to control every aspect of US citizens lives.


You really don't know much about fascists or what a fascist government looks like do you? I know you're just repeating what you've heard from other folks. The irony is that the folks you heard it from are quite likely more fascist than those you accuse.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I need to ask, is that username from Stephen King's the Gunslinger?


----------



## Cuthbert

I'm Not Ted said:


> I need to ask, is that username from Stephen King's the Gunslinger?


Ding Ding Ding!!!

We have a winner!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Just curious. Always thought that was a cool name.


----------



## SuperD

*Jims never late for dinner*

Jim Ray the list I'm sure you know is much longer than those you identified some will never admit that the rules get changed when a community organizer charges racism enter move-on.org, acorn, etc. The claim that banks made bad loans well isn't that obvious the question is why? Why give a loan for a home not a car to someone without the means to pay for it and remember this is regulated thus the lending rules against discrimination which then used by the community organizer (lawyers) under the threat of legal action and pressure from the regulators (congress) the loans are given. Bush bragged about more home ownership under his administration but there was panic when he found out why, this is not democrat or republican it us and them. They are corrupt and selfish and see themselves as kings and queens.

Bush and banks I can up you one how about Tony Rezko and prison? Look at the list of politicians that got sweet deals haven't been investigated much less spent a day in jail.

Simple truth if they don't like the rules they change them they can make you criminal by simply changing the speed limit. Yes you still have guns and hunting but to the bullet point any bullet is a cop killer that is the deception, stop defending your parties we live in perilous times that our fore fathers warned us about, we are brothers its good we talk. If nothing else the health care issue proves my belief that it's what they don't tell us that scares me the devil in the details.



P.S. Jesus is great insurance!


----------



## fiveyear

AKM said:


> It's a very simple question that was addressed to Ted but...... Would you, as a dem, support a ban on so called 'cop killer bullets'?


Please define Cop Killer Bullets? Then I'll tell you whether I like or dislike them.


----------



## I like Meat

fiveyear said:


> Please define Cop Killer Bullets? Then I'll tell you whether I like or dislike them.


Moly coated or hollow points..or even a full METAL jacket..or any bullet that can penetrate a cops vest.....


----------



## SuperD

*Bullets*

Five year that's just it, it's like the term assult rifle all bullets could be defined as cop killers not just teflon example a solid copper Barnes hunting bullet fired from a 300 win mag will pass though the vest but so will a lot of bullets and calibers. This is what I'm talking about this is how they get laws passed it sounds like a good thing but its deception a bullet capable of killing an animal at a distance will most certainly kill a man. In fact armour peircing rounds are not teflon they are steel core.


----------



## Two Blade

fiveyear said:


> Please define Cop Killer Bullets? Then I'll tell you whether I like or dislike them.


ANY bullet, whether it come from a Glock 19 like I carry on a daily basis or from one of those evil looking (sarcasm added) AK's or AR'S all the way down to every democrats favorite huntin rifle. If the rounds that come from these firearms will penetrate a bullet proof vest, it's a cop killer bullet.


----------



## Two Blade

IChim2 said:


> Would i like to keep my hunting rifles.....you darn right,but if some measures have to be taken down the road to better protect our police officers.....thats the way it goes.


Measures? Are YOU planning on killing cops with YOUR rifles? If not, then why are you willing to give up your rights to own guns?


----------



## IChim2

AKM said:


> Measures? Are YOU planning on killing cops with YOUR rifles? If not, then why are you willing to give up your rights to own guns?


It seems you like to add words that aren't in a persons post....but so be it.You win.


----------



## hoytmonger

Cuthbert said:


> You really don't know much about fascists or what a fascist government looks like do you? I know you're just repeating what you've heard from other folks. The irony is that the folks you heard it from are quite likely more fascist than those you accuse.


Try me.


----------



## hoytmonger

Where'd ya go Cuthbert?

Got nothing?

Thought so.


----------



## Mike21

Hey now let's not starting a peeing contest, the innocents will get splashed!


----------



## CMR

Mike21 said:


> If only we could have another FDR.


Are you FREAKIN' nuts? You need to do some research on FDR and how corrupt he was. His social programs are what are hurting us today.
The only thing that saved him was getting into WWII.


NObama is following in his footsteps though.......


----------



## Cuthbert

hoytmonger said:


> Try me.


Ummm. Try you what? I pointed out you don't know what you're talking about and then you say "Try me."

You're kind of making my point for me. <shrug>


----------



## hoytmonger

Cuthbert said:


> Ummm. Try you what? I pointed out you don't know what you're talking about and then you say "Try me."
> 
> You're kind of making my point for me. <shrug>


No, you accused me of not knowing anything about fascism, so I said try me.

Seems you are the one lacking knowledge if you can't come up with even one question to prove your assertion.


----------



## Two Blade

IChim2 said:


> It seems you like to add words that aren't in a persons post....but so be it.You win.


You said that you would give up your 'huntin rifles' if it was "to better protect our police officers....that's the way it goes"!



IChim2 said:


> Would i like to keep my hunting rifles.....you darn right, but if some measures have to be taken down the road to better protect our police officers.....thats the way it goes.


I said....



AKM said:


> Are YOU planning on killing cops with YOUR rifles? If not, then why are you willing to give up your rights to own guns?


No confusion or putting words in your mouth on my part! You apparently think that getting YOUR 'huntin rifles' out of YOUR hands will help save a cop's life. If that isn't what you meant, then please tell me, why would you gladly give up YOUR guns to save a cop's life?


----------



## cjheap

IChim2 said:


> Never said a high power center fire bullet wouldn't penetrate a vest,but nice try and talk about a tool.I plainly said,i don't see "any use"for a bullet that will penetrate a vest in this country....be it out of a gun i own or someone elses.Would i like to keep my hunting rifles.....you darn right,but if some measures have to be taken down the road to better protect our police officers.....thats the way it goes.


Any weapon the is certified for large dangerous game will penetrate the vests that US cops wear with factory ammo. 

My Ruger No. 1 in .375 H&H Mag with round nose factory ammo will and it was designed close to 100 years ago. I use it for Elk, Moose and bear. 

I also shoot AR 15's in XTC competitions and reload. Moly coated bullets are not any better than SMK's. Actually, the moly fad has wained once the claims of less brl wear were debunked. 

The proof is in the fact that the AWB and the ban on Teflon Cop Killers had no affect on crime. They were used in less than 1% of crimes in the first place. The real way to protect Leo's is to :

1. arrest criminals
2. Prosecute them without cutting deals
3. Execute any criminal, that murdered someone, within 360 days of first trial . 
4. Round up all the Illegal Aliens and deport them with a 1950S style "Operation *******" .



> The .375 Holland & Holland Magnum is a powerful rifle round and the best-known medium-bore cartridge in the world. A truly classic cartridge, the .375 H&H was only the second cartridge ever to feature a belt, now common among magnum rounds. It was introduced by the British company Holland & Holland in 1912 as the .375 Belted Rimless Nitro-Express. It initially used cordite propellant which was made in long strands - hence the tapered shape of this cartridge, which was also to ensure smooth chambering and extraction from a rifle's breech.
> 
> The .375 H&H is often cited as one of the most useful all-round rifle cartridges, especially where large and dangerous game occurs. With relatively light bullets in the region of 235 to 270 grains (15 to 17 g), it is a flat-shooting, fairly long-range cartridge ideal for use on light to medium game. With heavy bullets of 300 grain (19 g) and greater, it has the punch necessary for large, thick-skinned dangerous game. In many regions with thick-skinned dangerous game animals, the .375 H&H is seen as the sensible minimum acceptable calibre.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> I'm a hunter and a democrat. I got the best of both worlds


This is funny since the Dems want to OUtlaw your weapons, cut access to to public land and oppose hunting in general.


----------



## cjheap

FORESTGUMP said:


> Kegan; Don't you believe a word of it. Your post actually made good sense. Sounds like maybe you do know quite a bit about the real world.
> And then there are those who are just spouting off because they lost the election. The people elected the president and will get another chance to redo in four years. Meanwhile the best they can do is bellyache. Ever notice how the bellyachers are very obviously from the losing party? Well guess what bellyachers? A lot of voters must have jumped the fence.Wonder why they did that if we already had such a perfect world? Well lip service just wasn't cutting it so I guess they just wanted to try something different.
> Now, I didn't mention which party that I favor and that's because I served in the military for many years and it didn't matter which political party was in power at the time. Never seemed to make too much difference. I still followed my orders and any military man or woman knows that to be true.
> So basically we all should support our leaders and try to help them make needed adjustments to the system. If we don't like the result we can just vote for others when the time comes. Meanwhile all that rubbish that some people spew forth is worthless!


We can not just sit back for 4 years. If GOVcare, CAP&tax and Amnesty pass, there is no turning back. Once changes such as these are made, they are permanant. 

Your claim of being in the military so you are neutral is also BS. Clinton caused us to loose some of the best and brightest. Pilots, which I am one, left in droves since his budget cuts left us flying a desk. Millions were spent on training then we only got enough flight time to meet the min regs to stay current. 

When all 3 branches are controlled by one party, nothing good gets done.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:aww: All your guys great posts are gone.  AKM, your new avatar is really cute. :thumb:


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> This is funny since the Dems want to OUtlaw your weapons, cut access to to public land and oppose hunting in general.


I bow hunt and i do so on private land. I haven't heard anything that effects me.


----------



## cjheap

Really, When the hunting season and bag limits get cut, it will not matter if you are on private land or not. 

And great attitude to have about PUBLIC land which belongs to all of us. I guess since you are Rich enough to have access to Private land, all is good for YOU. :thumbs_do


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I don't think he voiced an attitude towards PUBLIC land. Also, my family aint rich but if I want to go shoot pheasants in MY field behind MY house, I can do so. I THINK that would be considered PRIVATE land. Once again, my family isn't rich.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Really, When the hunting season and bag limits get cut, it will not matter if you are on private land or not.
> 
> And great attitude to have about PUBLIC land which belongs to all of us. I guess since you are Rich enough to have access to Private land, all is good for YOU. :thumbs_do


Number one, i am dirt poor and have permission to hunt on private land. Number two, there are always going to be people in power that oppose hunting....dems. and reps. Number three, we have very loose restrictions when it comes to bag limits here in MS. Number four, I mainly bow hunt. But i plan on rifle hunting as well. 

All is good for me and i'm prettys sure nothing has changed for you either. I'll go out on a limb and bet that you will still be hunting just as you did last season. The sky is not falling and obama is not going door to door collecting guns.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> Number one, i am dirt poor and have permission to hunt on private land. Number two, there are always going to be people in power that oppose hunting....dems. and reps. Number three, we have very loose restrictions when it comes to bag limits here in MS. Number four, I mainly bow hunt. But i plan on rifle hunting as well.
> 
> All is good for me and i'm prettys sure nothing has changed for you either. I'll go out on a limb and bet that you will still be hunting just as you did last season. The sky is not falling and obama is not going door to door collecting guns.


Actually, no. I hunt all over the US and Public land in the NW is being closed not only to hunting but to Jeeping, Biking and even hiking. The Greens want to lock the wilderness up. Your attitude that if it does not affect me, I do not care is the plan. They have shut down some of the best areas in California and Oregon to access. The same thing was done with Mountain Biking where the Hikers and Horsemen sided with the greens only to have their access shut down also. 

I guess you were not aware of the attempt to outlaw pocket knives earlier this year either? Outrage by a variety of groups stopped that one. The view of many activist groups is any weapon needs to be banned.


----------



## jrip

What took you so long? When somebody asks me if I'm a Democrat or Republican I simply answer.... neither I'm American. Democrats AND Republicans look out for themselves and their respective partys. They do not look out for the couple hundred million Americans that pay their salaries.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Actually, no. I hunt all over the US and Public land in the NW is being closed not only to hunting but to Jeeping, Biking and even hiking. The Greens want to lock the wilderness up. Your attitude that if it does not affect me, I do not care is the plan. They have shut down some of the best areas in California and Oregon to access. The same thing was done with Mountain Biking where the Hikers and Horsemen sided with the greens only to have their access shut down also.
> 
> I guess you were not aware of the attempt to outlaw pocket knives earlier this year either? Outrage by a variety of groups stopped that one. The view of many activist groups is any weapon needs to be banned.



i understand your frustration but dont blame it just on democrats. 

ps don't get all upset about "attempts" to outlaw weapons" there have been and will always be attempts to outlaw weapons. This is nothing new.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> i understand your frustration but dont blame it just on democrats.
> 
> ps don't get all upset about "attempts" to outlaw weapons" there have been and will always be attempts to outlaw weapons. This is nothing new.



I do not just blame dems ( even though it is mostly dems that push this agenda) .

And the attitude that " don't get all upset about "attempts" to outlaw weapons" there have been and will always be attempts to outlaw weapons. This is nothing new"

Is what allows them to succeed .


----------



## junker

ok:thumbs_up


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## kegan

jrip said:


> What took you so long? When somebody asks me if I'm a Democrat or Republican I simply answer.... neither I'm American. Democrats AND Republicans look out for themselves and their respective partys. They do not look out for the couple hundred million Americans that pay their salaries.


:thumbs_up


----------



## I like Meat

For all you Obamabots, his approval ratings just keep dropping lower and lower as the American public is realizing the HUGE mistake that was made in electing this socialist believing clown....The very important section of voters....the Independent voters now have dropped to around 32% in his approval and around 57% now disapprove and his over all approval has dropped to around 47 % ...ukey:...Yep, keep on yappin' it up Ahhhhbama......ROFLMAO !!! .....:tongue:


----------



## cjheap

I'm Not Ted said:


> I don't think he voiced an attitude towards PUBLIC land. Also, my family aint rich but if I want to go shoot pheasants in MY field behind MY house, I can do so. I THINK that would be considered PRIVATE land. Once again, my family isn't rich.


Look at the loons he appointed to head up the EPA and department of the interior and get back to me. His actions speak volumes.


----------



## WIBear

I think the problem we're having here is that the people we elect tend to forget history due to stupidity and or greed. We all know what happens to those who dont pay attention to thier history lesssons. That's right, ladies and gentlemen...You repeat it. 
As far as getting these folks out of PUBLIC office, DONT just go out and vote. Voting ignorant of issues is just as bad as not voting at all. Research abit before you drop your ballot. I personally wont vote democrat, because they seem to spout more anti 2nd amendment and non-sensical babble than those of the "right". My opinion, ya dont have to agree with it.


----------



## varcher

Do not kid yourselves, Democrats want to eliminate the 2nd amendment. They own Hollywood and try to display any conservative in a negative light. Democrats=liberal. They are selling this country out for votes. If your a union member you are voting for them simply because they support the union, not the country. If this pisses you off then too bad. I'm pissed off that these liberal Democrat *******s are destroying this country. Yes, I said destroying this country! They dont give a rats ass about the common man as they say they do, and they are consistently trying to change the Constitution by overturning the 2nd amendmend, and the 1st when it fits their purpose. Spend, spend, spend, tax, tax, tax. Same crap from the Democrats! I'm tired of it!! If your in a union, too bad! There is absolutely no reason why a person who has a 9th grade education should make the same or more as a someone who holds and engineering degree! I'm tired of the same old cry baby crap! This country was built on people willing to work hard to earn a living for themselves and their families. Go piss in to the wind! I'm done with liberals, Democrats, and Union cry babies.


----------



## clydesdale

AR_Headhunter said:


> I'm just a simple country boy but in my simple opinion the only way we are ever going to see true change is a second revolutionary war. The hard working people of this nation are tired of getting the screws put to them to support the freeloaders & the illegals. You guys cry all you want about whats happening meanwhile some of us are preparing for real change. The kind of change our forefathers fought & died for. It's called the constitution!


amen,brother


----------



## clydesdale

varcher said:


> Do not kid yourselves, Democrats want to eliminate the 2nd amendment. They own Hollywood and try to display any conservative in a negative light. Democrats=liberal. They are selling this country out for votes. If your a union member you are voting for them simply because they support the union, not the country. If this pisses you off then too bad. I'm pissed off that these liberal Democrat *******s are destroying this country. Yes, I said destroying this country! They dont give a rats ass about the common man as they say they do, and they are consistently trying to change the Constitution by overturning the 2nd amendmend, and the 1st when it fits their purpose. Spend, spend, spend, tax, tax, tax. Same crap from the Democrats! I'm tired of it!! If your in a union, too bad! There is absolutely no reason why a person who has a 9th grade education should make the same or more as a someone who holds and engineering degree! I'm tired of the same old cry baby crap! This country was built on people willing to work hard to earn a living for themselves and their families. Go piss in to the wind! I'm done with liberals, Democrats, and Union cry babies.


Im in a union.I hate their dem backhanded agenda though.I am a skilled labor(mechanic) i make good money for fixing mistakes of much more educated engineers although my 20 yrs of ojt and hard work should speak volumns.by the way started down this path at 16 did not start making a good wage until nine years ago wasn't bush in power then.lmao,never will i vote democrat on a national level(too risky) and not very often on state tickets.spent some time in washington state,seattle(very dem)they cant get enough people to fill skilled labor jobs (too much like work):angry::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## clydesdale

varcher said:


> Do not kid yourselves, Democrats want to eliminate the 2nd amendment. They own Hollywood and try to display any conservative in a negative light. Democrats=liberal. They are selling this country out for votes. If your a union member you are voting for them simply because they support the union, not the country. If this pisses you off then too bad. I'm pissed off that these liberal Democrat *******s are destroying this country. Yes, I said destroying this country! They dont give a rats ass about the common man as they say they do, and they are consistently trying to change the Constitution by overturning the 2nd amendmend, and the 1st when it fits their purpose. Spend, spend, spend, tax, tax, tax. Same crap from the Democrats! I'm tired of it!! If your in a union, too bad! There is absolutely no reason why a person who has a 9th grade education should make the same or more as a someone who holds and engineering degree! I'm tired of the same old cry baby crap! This country was built on people willing to work hard to earn a living for themselves and their families. Go piss in to the wind! I'm done with liberals, Democrats, and Union cry babies.


Im in a union.I hate their dem backhanded agenda though.I am a skilled labor(mechanic) i make good money for fixing mistakes of much more educated engineers although my 20 yrs of ojt and hard work should speak volumns.by the way started down this path at 16 did not start making a good wage until nine years ago wasn't bush in power then.lmao,never will i vote democrat on a national level(too risky) and not very often on state tickets.spent some time in washington state,seattle(very dem)they cant get enough people to fill skilled labor jobs (too much like work):angry::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## rocklocker2

*bullet proof vest's*

totally useless as they dont cover that space right between your eyes do they?


----------



## .454

For the first 26 years of my life I lived in a communist country and I can say I have a little more experience and perspective on socialism than most of you have (for those of you who are curious which country was that, it was Romania). 

Now, I have a statement to make for the ArcheryTalk members who are Democrats, who voted for and continue to support Obama: he is a full blown COMMUNIST. Yes, I said *communist*, not socialist. And I can recognize one when I see it. 
Just like all communist dictators of the world before him, Obama just acts like a democratic president with a social agenda because he doesn't have all our guns. Yet. 
Trust me on this folks: the way Obama acts and speaks reminds me of Ceausescu's early days: he also talked about "change" "hope" and "helping disadvantaged people" He blamed unhinged capitalism, corporations and militarism for all the evils in the world. He too said that opposition to his policies are organized by interest groups and enemies of the people. Ceausescu too "organized" counter-demonstrations, just like Obama is sending out his brownshirts from ACORN and SEIU to intimidate and crush opposition. These are just a few of the striking similarities I can see between Ceausescu and Obama; there are many more but I don't think I can stomach continuing to remember more of the blackest years of my life

Disclaimer: I am not kidding or exaggerating. Wake up people before it's too late.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> I bow hunt and i do so on private land. I haven't heard anything that effects me.



Typical liberal thinking.


----------



## Two Blade

.454 said:


> Typical liberal thinking.


x2:thumbs_up


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:yawn: This is still going? :deadhorse:


----------



## Jersey Ray

I am "Sick of it All"! :angry: Scratch the Surface! :thumbs_up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX4qO-PPh1k :set1_draught2:


----------



## SuperD

Thanks 454, if you remember Obama was proud to admit his mentor was a communist and after the election there in plain site people celebrating in front of the white house with posters displaying for all to see the red sickle and hammer. So I hope the election was rigged because it hurts to believe that Americans would openly elect a communist!


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Typical liberal thinking.


thanks. i'll take that as compliment. I'm very liberal.


----------



## timboj

*Are you guys kidding me???????*

After we just got rid of the worst Presidential Administration of our lifetimes ..... you are complaining about President Obama after a few months?????????? 

We should thank God that a democrat was even WILLING to try and repair what Dubya and Cheney did.


----------



## junker

timboj said:


> After we just got rid of the worst Presidential Administration of our lifetimes ..... you are complaining about President Obama after a few months??????????
> 
> We should thank God that a democrat was even WILLING to try and repair what Dubya and Cheney did.



well, it least this makes for some fun threads.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> thanks. i'll take that as compliment. I'm very liberal.


My condolences.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> My condolences.


Proud to say you can put me on the liberal list as well.


----------



## I like Meat

junker said:


> thanks. i'll take that as compliment. I'm very liberal.


Yep....Liberalism IS a mental disorder.....You keep proving it time and time again........:tongue:


----------



## junker

I like Meat said:


> Yep....Liberalism IS a mental disorder.....You keep proving it time and time again........:tongue:


::yawns


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> After we just got rid of the worst Presidential Administration of our lifetimes ..... you are complaining about President Obama after a few months??????????
> 
> We should thank God that a democrat was even WILLING to try and repair what Dubya and Cheney did.


Repair? How? 
Nationalizing the domestic auto industry? Putting our great grand children in debt to their eyeballs? Trying to destroy the best, most advanced health care system in the world and replace it with a Soviet style socialist care? Kissing the hand of a foreign King? Sending his brown shirts from SEIU and ACORN to intimidate and beat up Americans opposing his socialist agenda? Bailing out the banks and mortgage companies and letting the American people (who will pay those bail out money from their own pockets) in out in the cold?
Do you call all that "repair"?
You are out of your mind, pal.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> Proud to say you can put me on the liberal list as well.


As my lieutenant used to say: "Every creature God created has a purpose, no matter how stupid it may be"

Amen.

In other news: 

15 percent: Michigan's unemployment rate, the nation's highest

12.7 percent: Rhode Island's unemployment rate, the second highest

12.5 percent: Nevada's rate

11.9 percent: California's rate

11.9 percent: Oregon's rate

And rising.


Come on Mr. liberal, say it: Bush fault. :laugh2:


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> Repair? How?
> Nationalizing the domestic auto industry? Putting our great grand children in debt to their eyeballs? Trying to destroy the best, most advanced health care system in the world and replace it with a Soviet style socialist care? Kissing the hand of a foreign King? Sending his brown shirts from SEIU and ACORN to intimidate and beat up Americans opposing his socialist agenda? Bailing out the banks and mortgage companies and letting the American people (who will pay those bail out money from their own pockets) in out in the cold?
> Do you call all that "repair"?
> You are out of your mind, pal.


DEBT????????????????? DEBT?????????????????????????????????  

HOW MUCH MONEY DID DUMBYA AND CHENEY THROW AWAY IN IRAQ?????? WORSE YET, HOW MUCH DID THEY BORROW FROM CHINA TO FUND THEIR WAR OF CHOICE??????????????? TO PROVIDE NO-BID REBUILDING CONTRACTS TO HALLIBURTON???????????????????????

YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR ELSE YOU JUST DONT READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> Come on Mr. liberal, say it: Bush fault. :laugh2:



LOL!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you even GET newspapers? 

How long was Bush in office? And didn't this recession begin on his watch? And how long has President Obama been in office? 


I swear ............................. some fellas you just ... can't ... reach


----------



## junker

serously. the national debt is just a joke now. I'm in the banking industry. Now, my bank did not take part in the bailout nor do i agree with the bailout. now that being said, the economy, unemployment, retirement accounts, etc. would all be in worse shape without the bailout.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> DEBT????????????????? DEBT?????????????????????????????????
> 
> HOW MUCH MONEY DID DUMBYA AND CHENEY THROW AWAY IN IRAQ?????? WORSE YET, HOW MUCH DID THEY BORROW FROM CHINA TO FUND THEIR WAR OF CHOICE??????????????? TO PROVIDE NO-BID REBUILDING CONTRACTS TO HALLIBURTON???????????????????????
> 
> YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR ELSE YOU JUST DONT READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, lib...sorry to blow you out of the water with FACTS and COLD NUMBERS but....
See here: 6 months of Obama debt = 8 years of Bush debt X 4

Get your facts straight BEFORE you open your pie hole.

Buh bye!


----------



## junker

couldn't pull up the link but i'm sure it came from a reliable source...you know like Fox News


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you even GET newspapers?
> 
> How long was Bush in office? And didn't this recession begin on his watch? And how long has President Obama been in office?
> 
> 
> I swear ............................. some fellas you just ... can't ... reach



You seem to be one of them, thank you very much...how long since Nancy and Harry took total control of the Congress? That's right, 2 1/2 hears. Shortly before the economy started giving troubling signals.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> Hey, lib...sorry to blow you out of the water with FACTS and COLD NUMBERS but....
> See here: 6 months of Obama debt = 8 years of Bush debt X 4
> 
> Get your facts straight BEFORE you open your pie hole.
> 
> Buh bye!


You Tube is your source??????

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## .454

junker said:


> couldn't pull up the link but i'm sure it came from a reliable source...you know like Fox News


I did not expected you to have the mental ability to click on it. It's better for to stay ignorant but happy, isn't it? 
And no, it's NOT FNC.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> You Tube is your source??????
> 
> :set1_rolf2:


Unlike the Obomba White House press releases ukey:, the numbers in the video don't lie.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> Unlike the Obomba White House press releases ukey:, the numbers in the video don't lie.


YOU TUBE!!!!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## junker

this is fun. 

Republicans blaming everything on Obama (the muslim nazi)

Democrats blaming everything on Bush (greedy oil war cokehead)

Both sides trying to convince the other side theat they're side is correct.



I just vote for whomever John Stewart from the Daily Show supports. His opinions mean much more to me.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> YOU TUBE!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::chortle::chortle::chortle:




Heh...what else a liberal can do when confronted with facts other than taking this defensive position?


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Unlike the Obomba White House press releases ukey:, the numbers in the video don't lie.


and how is it that you know the numbers on the video don't lie?


----------



## .454

junker said:


> and how is it that you know the numbers on the video don't lie?



Because the national debt numbers used in the video are officially released our government. By past and present administrations. That includes the Obama administration.

Duh?


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Because the national debt numbers used in the video are officially released our government. By past and present administrations. That includes the Obama administration.
> 
> Duh?



srsly? you say duh? well anyway, let me refer back to my earlier post: Noational debt is a joke. that is not issue i concern myself with. it was an issue i concerned myself with during the bush administration or the clinton administration. If we have to go into debt further to prevent total market failure...so be it.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> srsly? you say duh? well anyway, let me refer back to my earlier post: Noational debt is a joke. that is not issue i concern myself with. it was an issue i concerned myself with during the bush administration or the clinton administration. If we have to go into debt further to prevent total market failure...so be it.


Obama's so called "economic recovery" is putting us $9 trillion in debt in the next 10 years. You don't have any 'effin idea how much that is, don't you? Lemme try to put it this way, maybe you'll get it: every man woman and child in America will owe foreign countries $3.2 million in principal from the moment they are born and until the moment they die. But that's not all because you seem that you can't grasp the concept of how much interest every American citizen will pay China and Saudi Arabia for that $3.2 million they owe.
Our great grand children will be in debt to their eyeballs and with no chance in hell to pay that debt during their lifetime. America will be owned by arabs and communists - and that's exactly what Obama wants.


----------



## athomPT

.454 said:


> Obama's so called "economic recovery" is putting us $8 trillion in debt in the next 10 years. You don't have any 'effin idea how much that is, don't you? Lemme try to put it this way, maybe you'll get it: every man woman and child in America will owe foreign countries $3.2 million in principal from the moment they are born and until the moment they die. But that's not all because you seem that you can't grasp the concept of how much interest every American citizen will pay China and Saudi Arabia for that $3.2 million they owe.
> Our great grand children will be in debt to their eyeballs and with no chance in hell to pay that debt during their lifetime. America will be owned by arabs and communists - and that's exactly what Obama wants.


Sorry bro the national debt went out of sight during the Bush admin. I know there is some mess going on now, but we can't be one sided and act like BO has single handedly made all this mess. He has had help!!!!


----------



## .454

athomPT said:


> Sorry bro the national debt went out of sight during the Bush admin. I know there is some mess going on now, but we can't be one sided and act like BO has single handedly made all this mess. He has had help!!!!


Not that I am taking Dubya's defense but when you compare Bush's eight years $2.9 trillion debt with Obama's $9.9 trillion projected debt (by his own rosy estimations) and say there is NO DIFFERENCE between how Bush and Obama are spending...
....you ARE KIDDING, right?


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Obama's so called "economic recovery" is putting us $9 trillion in debt in the next 10 years. *You don't have any 'effin idea how much that is, don't you*? Lemme try to put it this way, maybe you'll get it: every man woman and child in America will owe foreign countries $3.2 million in principal from the moment they are born and until the moment they die. But that's not all because you seem that you can't grasp the concept of how much interest every American citizen will pay China and Saudi Arabia for that $3.2 million they owe.
> Our great grand children will be in debt to their eyeballs and with no chance in hell to pay that debt during their lifetime. America will be owned by arabs and communists - and that's exactly what Obama wants.



sir, i am Sr VP at a bank. i am well aware of the amount of money that is. and i'll even take you at your word on those figures; but once again, national debt is a joke.

I'm also aware of how interest payback works. You're elementary take on the national debt is amusing. I still do not care about it. there is always going to be a national debt. 

Had obama not bailed out the banks (which let me remind you, I don't agree with bailing out companies that got themselves into trouble. My bank did not participate in the bailout program) but i see that something needed to be done to prevent all out market failure. there would have been many more jobs lost..retirements lost.....peoples' deposits at banks could have been lost. 

what would your strategy have been had you been placed in a situation like that.?


----------



## hoytmonger

The White House just started their own interrogation unit. 

The CIA and FBI not good enough?

Fascism anyone?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/08/24/obama-administration-sets-new-interrogation-unit/


----------



## junker

hoytmonger said:


> The White House just started their own interrogation unit.
> 
> The CIA and FBI not good enough?
> 
> Fascism anyone?
> 
> *http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/08/24/obama-administration-sets-new-interrogation-unit/*




::sarcasm in 3.....2......1

Fox news...now there's a biased source.


----------



## hoytmonger

junker said:


> [/B]
> 
> ::sarcasm in 3.....2......1
> 
> Fox news...now there's a biased source.


Soooo... 

What proof do you have to offer to dispute the report?

Or are you just going to make assertions?


----------



## junker

hoytmonger said:


> Soooo...
> 
> What proof do you have to offer to dispute the report?
> 
> Or are you just going to make assertions?


Oh i'm not saying fox is wrong this time. they're just laughable. they love to criticize any democrats especially the pres. but they never report positive news on democrats.

like if the stock market takes a dip.....it obama's fault

but if it goes up...it had nothing to do with obama.


----------



## junker

hoytmonger

i don't want to get in a pissing match with you. i would like to return the traditional archery section and see what's happening over there. 

i've alread unintentially started something with 454.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> sir, i am Sr VP at a bank.


That 'splains a lot. With people like you running banks and financial institutions no wonder we're fu***ed


----------



## I like Meat

Foxnews is the ONLY news source that has the nads to criticize Ahhhbama and the libtards..........CBS, NBC, ABC, MSNBC, CNN, PBS, NPR, they are all in the back pocket of Ahhhbama, they dont dare talk bad about their messiah ......ukey:.......junker if you really rely on the Jon Stewart Show for your info, you are just as screwed in the mind as I know you are......


----------



## .454

hoytmonger said:


> Soooo...
> 
> What proof do you have to offer to dispute the report?
> 
> Or are you just going to make assertions?


If the report is not coming from the Obama administration, NY Times, Daily Kos, MSNBC or Democrat Underground (or any other State-controlled media outlet or left wing blog), it has no credibility.
If Herr Goebbels would still be around I bet he would offer Junker a well paid job in his Propaganda Ministry of Public Enlightenment :wink:


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> That 'splains a lot. With people like you running banks and financial institutions no wonder we're fu***ed



nice melt


----------



## I like Meat

And as a normal libtard always does when confronted with facts...they run off and hide.....typical........


----------



## junker

i've gone nowhere. there's nothing to hide from on this issue with me. if the administration feels the CIA and/or FBI were conducting investigations using illegal and unethical tactics; then maybe they should over see the interrogations. We made the laws we have to follow and we are not above them.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> nice melt



Just the TRUTH, sweetheart. :wink:


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Just the TRUTH, sweetheart. :wink:


well, hey somebody's gotta run things but the good news for you, kid, is the world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> that 'splains a lot. With people like you running banks and financial institutions no wonder we're fu***ed


and with idiots like you voting ....... We got bush/cheney.


----------



## junker

timboj said:


> and with idiots like you voting ....... We got bush/cheney.


he doesn't sound like he's old enuff to vote on issues other than the Jonas Brothers or some ***** like that.


----------



## timboj

junker said:


> he doesn't sound like he's old enuff to vote on issues other than the Jonas Brothers or some ***** like that.


Don't disgrace the Jonas Brothers like that.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> and with idiots like you voting ....... We got bush/cheney.


_Idiot_, eh? 
Didn't took that long for you to crack...


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> _Idiot_, eh?
> Didn't took that long



Didn't TOOK that long? Huh?

There are online English 101 courses you can take for a small fee........


----------



## georgiabuckdan

.454 has some pretty solid views and points on things and is being proper about the way he's being treated! Man up!


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> couldn't pull up the link but i'm sure it came from a reliable source...you know like Fox News


Do you get your news from unbiased sources like Chris Mathews?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkgMiVKMog


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> that is not issue i concern myself with. it was an issue i concerned myself with during the bush administration or the clinton administration.


You admit in this post that you are a hypocrite. At least you are honest.


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> sir, i am Sr VP at a bank.


WOW! You have already posted this two or three times in this Thread. Can I touch your jacket please?



junker said:


> Number one, i am dirt poor and have permission to hunt on private land.


Are you still dirt poor under Obama? IIRC, you said that you were doing better with 'hope' and 'change'.


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> WOW! You have already posted this two or three times in this Thread. Can I touch your jacket please?
> 
> Are you still dirt poor under Obama? IIRC, you said that you were doing better with 'hope' and 'change'.


only reason i'm dirt poor is bc my wife was in the hospital for 3 months on bedrest pregnant with triplets. then the triplets were in the hospital for 3 months in the NICU.

Nothing to do with politics


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> only reason i'm dirt poor is bc my wife was in the hospital for 3 months on bedrest pregnant with triplets. then the triplets were in the hospital for 3 months in the NICU.
> 
> Nothing to do with politics


Well, I think that you ought to keep your head up now that Jimmybama is POTUS.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> Didn't TOOK that long? Huh?
> 
> There are online English 101 courses you can take for a small fee........


Hey sweetie, got a question for you: how many foreign languages are you speaking as well as I am speaking and spelling English?

Let me guess....NONE?


----------



## .454

junker said:


> he doesn't sound like he's old enuff to vote on issues other than the Jonas Brothers or some ***** like that.


What's Jonas Brothers?

Oh, I see. Thank God for Google. Teenage band of some sort. Most appropriate for your level of intellect. :wink:


----------



## .454

junker said:


> well, hey somebody's gotta run things but the good news for you, kid, is the world needs ditch diggers too.


Problem is when a ditch digger you gets a job as a rent-a-cop at a bank. Like in your case. Way over your level of competence:wink:


----------



## SuperD

Do you even GET newspapers? 

That explains alot!


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> and with idiots like you voting ....... We got bush/cheney.


yeah and because of that we got the idiotic clinton gun ban to sunset and those of us who were actually net tax payers got tax cuts. we also got a federal law that prevents frivolous lawsuits against gun makers

bet all of that puts a knot in your stockings


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you even GET newspapers?
> 
> How long was Bush in office? And didn't this recession begin on his watch? And how long has President Obama been in office?
> 
> 
> I swear ............................. some fellas you just ... can't ... reach


The recession started when the dems took over the purse strings, 2.5 years ago. And since Dumbama took over, the problem has become 3 times as bad. 

As for the no bid contracts to Haliburton, that started during Clinton's administration and the only alternative was a foreign company. 

Funny how Libs are always the ones with their hand out begging for someone to pay their bills.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> Oh i'm not saying fox is wrong this time. they're just laughable. they love to criticize any democrats especially the pres. but they never report positive news on democrats.
> 
> like if the stock market takes a dip.....it obama's fault
> 
> but if it goes up...it had nothing to do with obama.


You do not know much about market forces do you ? If you did, you would not even try to go there.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> only reason i'm dirt poor is bc my wife was in the hospital for 3 months on bedrest pregnant with triplets. then the triplets were in the hospital for 3 months in the NICU.
> 
> Nothing to do with politics



So you did not make the proper preperations before desiding to start a family and had too much debt load. Not very smart for a banker. Or did you spend your money on big plasms tv's and new cars instead of buying a insurance policy for your family? Either way, you did not take responsibility for your own life and now want others to pay for your decisions. Typical LIb


----------



## Two Blade

cjheap said:


> You do not know much about market forces do you ? If you did, you would not even try to go there.


He's a V.P. at a bank ya know! LMFAO


----------



## cjheap

athomPT said:


> Sorry bro the national debt went out of sight during the Bush admin. I know there is some mess going on now, but we can't be one sided and act like BO has single handedly made all this mess. He has had help!!!!


You do realize that Dumbama was a senator back then and voted for those policies right along with the Dem Run Congress.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> sir, i am Sr VP at a bank. i am well aware of the amount of money that is. and i'll even take you at your word on those figures; but once again, national debt is a joke.
> 
> I'm also aware of how interest payback works. You're elementary take on the national debt is amusing. I still do not care about it. there is always going to be a national debt.
> 
> Had obama not bailed out the banks (which let me remind you, I don't agree with bailing out companies that got themselves into trouble. My bank did not participate in the bailout program) but i see that something needed to be done to prevent all out market failure. there would have been many more jobs lost..retirements lost.....peoples' deposits at banks could have been lost.
> 
> what would your strategy have been had you been placed in a situation like that.?


Those actions which devalued the dollar had the same affect except that by doing it, Dumbama got to pay off his friends and move the crooks into his circle of CZARs. The meltdown was due to Dem policies of lending money to Poor Dems who could not afford those loans. W actually tried to fix the problem but was stopped by Barney Frank and friends . 

I am no fan of W due to his failure to stop illegal immigration and his bank bailout last fall with the dems.


----------



## KraQr

Hows that hope and change working out for you? PoS, Im on "the list" for a reason.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> So you did not make the proper preperations before desiding to start a family and had too much debt load. Not very smart for a banker. Or did you spend your money on big plasms tv's and new cars instead of buying a insurance policy for your family? Either way, you did not take responsibility for your own life and now want others to pay for your decisions. Typical LIb



hey prick

you hitting a little too close to my family affairs. poking each other about political views is one thing; but taking personal stabs at my family or my personal finances is another. When my wife went into the hospital; we lost over $80k/year. You could say things are a little tight. I don't know an avg american family that can take that hit and overcome as well as we have.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> You do not know much about market forces do you ? If you did, you would not even try to go there.


No gunt, i don't know a thing about the market or what drives it.

I have been doing a investments for 12 years.


----------



## .454

_hey prick_?
_doing a investments_?


Senior VP at a bank my arse. He sounds more like a rent-a-cop hired by the bank to open the door to the customers. (no offense to the security guards, they are fine people)
Gotta love it how fast the lib cracked. That was easy.


----------



## junker

nice retort....you are one of those people that point out misspelled werds when your slow brain can't come up with a [email protected] comment quick enuff


----------



## .454

junker said:


> nice retort....you are one of those people that point out misspelled werds when your slow brain can't come up with a [email protected] comment quick enuff


Hey sweetheart...English isn't even my native language and if only after 10 years in America I can speak it and spell it better than you do, what does that tells about you, Mr. bank Sr. VP?
That you are a damn fraud.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Hey sweetheart...English isn't even my native language and if only after 10 years in America I can speak it and spell it better than you do, what does that tells about you, Mr. bank Sr. VP?
> That you are a damn fraud.


i think you're mixing up words.

How am i a fraud again? bc i accident put the letter "a" in front of a word that was plural? I don't know what word you're looking for but fraud isn't it.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> i think you're mixing up words.
> 
> How am i a fraud again? bc i accident put the letter "a" in front of a word that was plural? I don't know what word you're looking for but fraud isn't it.





Heh!


----------



## junker

bottom line is this is america and americans decided that they don't want republicans to matter anymore. obama didn't decide that. nancy pelosi didn't decide that. the country you live in, decided that. that's reality. deal with it, or go live somewhere else


----------



## .454

Gallup opinion poll August 20th:

Obama approval rating: -14 (downright pathetic, considering he is only 8 months on the job)
Democrats in Congress: trusted by 32% of Americans
Republicans in Congress: trusted by 48% of Americans

Methinks you are either a liar of a very dumb individual. Pick one. Or both.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Gallup opinion poll August 20th:
> 
> Obama approval rating: -14 (downright pathetic, considering he is only 8 months on the job)
> Democrats in Congress: trusted by 32% of Americans
> Republicans in Congress: trusted by 48% of Americans
> 
> Methinks you are either a liar of a very dumb individual. Pick one. Or both.


how am i a liar. I know you're not american but you been here ten years. you should know how this works.

americans voted. they chose obama. whether they'll choose him again is yet to be determined. you're gonna have deal with him for 3 years and 4 mos minimum.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> how am i a liar. I know you're not american but you been here ten years. you should know how this works.


I am an American, sweetheart. And I am an American by my own choosing. I put sweat, hard work, ambition and personal sacrifice into becoming an American. Unlike you, who are an American by dumb luck only and you seem you don't appreciate it. Otherwise you wouldn't be a socialist and you wouldn't support a President who wants to turn this great country into the United Soviet States of America. 



> americans voted. they chose obama. whether they'll choose him again is yet to be determined. you're gonna have deal with him for 3 years and 4 mos minimum.


Americans were duped by Obama with the complicity of his mass media lap dogs. But not anymore: Americans are realizing the mistake they've done last November and every opinion poll is indicating they are waking up. Obama and the Democrats numbers are dismal and they continue to slide. At this moment in his presidency Carter, the most pathetic President of the 20th Century had better approval numbers than your boy Obonga. He should consider himself lucky if coming 2010 after the Dhimmicrats will become the minority he won't find himself impeached and charged with treason.


----------



## junker

alright fancy boy. have a nice life. 6 pages and you've yet to convince me i'm wrong.

heading back to the trad thread


----------



## .454

Don't let the bank door hit you in the back, Mr. Sr. VP :wink:


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Don't let the bank door hit you in the back, Mr. Sr. VP :wink:


don't worry...your mom does a good job of holding the door for me. What city do you drive taxis in? maybe we'll see each other soon


----------



## .454

junker said:


> don't worry...your mom does a good job of holding the door for me. What city do you drive taxis in? maybe we'll see each other soon



Here is what you wrote. just two pages ago:



junker said:


> hey prick
> 
> you hitting a little too close to my family affairs. poking each other about political views is one thing; but taking personal stabs at my family.... is another.


You really are a despicable shameless illiterate and hateful troll, aren't you? Typical hypocrite liberal Internet commando, crawling in your own disgusting cesspool of lies, smears, racism and fecal matter.


----------



## junker

you went there first.

but i apologize. i really do. despite our political differences; i'm sure you're a good man and i'm sure you mother is good woman.

Its hard to tell sarcasm form truth when typed on a computer screen.


my apologies.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

junker said:


> i think you're mixing up words.
> 
> How am i a fraud again? bc i accident put the letter "a" in front of a word that was plural? I don't know what word you're looking for but fraud isn't it.


Think he meant fake...


----------



## I like Meat

Now I know why banks are failing......sheesh !!.....

A very recent Gallup poll shows that self identified conservatives out number self identified liberals.....40% of American now identify with being CONSERVATIVE vs a measly 21% who claim to be Liberal. Then there are 35% who say they are moderate......in fact those who are claiming to be conservative out number liberals in ALL 50 states (or if your Obama... 57 states...:tongue. ...........:darkbeer: :beer: :wink:


----------



## BMoeller

WOW I read the whole thread and it was pretty entertaining :darkbeer:

454 wins by unanimous decision. :icon_king:

junker loses 

If junker was a Bank Sr. VP he would have left this thread a long time ago. Never would have reduced himself to name calling etc. (thats what libs do when they can't win an argument)ukey:

Its also sad that junker is a trad shooter like myself. May he one day see the light.


----------



## timboj

junker said:


> bottom line is this is america and americans decided that they don't want republicans to matter anymore. obama didn't decide that. nancy pelosi didn't decide that. the country you live in, decided that. that's reality. deal with it, or go live somewhere else


Well stated!


----------



## Jim C

BMoeller said:


> WOW I read the whole thread and it was pretty entertaining :darkbeer:
> 
> 454 wins by unanimous decision. :icon_king:
> 
> junker loses
> 
> If junker was a Bank Sr. VP he would have left this thread a long time ago. Never would have reduced himself to name calling etc. (thats what libs do when they can't win an argument)ukey:
> 
> Its also sad that junker is a trad shooter like myself. May he one day see the light.


being a loser is the natural state of leftwing moon bats. Look at my avatar to see what one looks like


----------



## Jim C

See below


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> how am i a liar. I know you're not american but you been here ten years. you should know how this works.
> 
> americans voted. they chose obama. whether they'll choose him again is yet to be determined. you're gonna have deal with him for 3 years and 4 mos minimum.


Obama and the dems are being dealt with, they are being marginalized. You should know how this works just like when Clintoon tried to socialize healthcare.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> hey prick
> 
> you hitting a little too close to my family affairs. poking each other about political views is one thing; but taking personal stabs at my family or my personal finances is another. When my wife went into the hospital; we lost over $80k/year. You could say things are a little tight. I don't know an avg american family that can take that hit and overcome as well as we have.


You brought your family into it numbnutz and I did not take personal stabs at your family, I took them at you and your poor money management skills. Your wife was probably on fertility drugs and you hit a triple. And if you planned right, you would have already planned for your wife to stay home with the kids.

Bank VP :wink: Right. Maybe a piggy bank.


----------



## junker

BMoeller said:


> WOW I read the whole thread and it was pretty entertaining :darkbeer:
> 
> 454 wins by unanimous decision. :icon_king:
> 
> junker loses
> 
> *If junker was a Bank Sr. VP he would have left this thread a long time ago. *Never would have reduced himself to name calling etc. (thats what libs do when they can't win an argument)ukey:
> 
> Its also sad that junker is a trad shooter like myself. May he one day see the light.


why would i leave this thread? With a title like "Sick of Democrats" its gonna be entertaining. Obama being elected president is the best thing that ever happened to message boards.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> You brought your family into it numbnutz and I did not take personal stabs at your family, I took them at you and your poor money management skills. *Your wife was probably on fertility drugs and you hit a triple. And if you planned right, you would have already planned for your wife to stay home with the kids.*Bank VP :wink: Right. Maybe a piggy bank.



We had to do invitro to start a family. not fertility drugs. We knew real quick we were having 3 kids. We started planning immediately. What wasn't planned was my wife going into labor at 17 weeks and being admitted to the hospital and put on bedrest. She had to stop work immediately which destroyed our plans.


----------



## clydesdale

*wrong*



timboj said:


> Well stated!


if it had not been for acorn and the voting of the felons they registered he would not have won


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> We had to do invitro to start a family. not fertility drugs. We knew real quick we were having 3 kids. We started planning immediately. What wasn't planned was my wife going into labor at 17 weeks and being admitted to the hospital and put on bedrest. She had to stop work immediately which destroyed our plans.


If one of you being out of work for 3 months caused fianancial ruin, Your plans were flawed and you were not prepared to start having kids.


----------



## kegan

cjheap said:


> If one of you being out of work for 3 months caused fianancial ruin, Your plans were flawed and you were not prepared to start having kids.


Will you lay off the guy's family? Not only was she not working, there were hospital bills. 

"If only rich people had kids there wouldn't be public schools."


----------



## dragonheart

This place is unreal!


----------



## cjheap

kegan said:


> Will you lay off the guy's family? Not only was she not working, there were hospital bills.
> 
> "If only rich people had kids there wouldn't be public schools."


Again, He is a bank VP and she had a job making 80 k per year. You can not tell me that:

a: one of their jobs did not include insurance
b: they did not make enough money to buy their own

And, no, I will not lay off of someone moaning about life choices they made while wanting me to pay for their choices. 

Libs love to spend other peoples money they have taken by force.


----------



## junker

kegan said:


> Will you lay off the guy's family? Not only was she not working, there were hospital bills.
> 
> "If only rich people had kids there wouldn't be public schools."


thanks kegan. 

my wifes position conveniently dissappeared. we had mad arrangements with the employer; but due to the complicated pregnancy, her employer got rid of that position.....so they had no liability under FMLA. We have insurance. 7 mos at the hospital and 3 very premature babies maxed out our insurance. we owe just under $100k in doctor bills. It is what is. cant do much about.

cjheapof****


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Again, He is a bank VP and she had a job making 80 k per year. You can not tell me that:
> 
> a: one of their jobs did not include insurance
> b: they did not make enough money to buy their own
> 
> And, no, I will not lay off of someone moaning about life choices they made while wanting me to pay for their choices.
> 
> Libs love to spend other peoples money they have taken by force.



did i ask you to pay for a thing?


----------



## timboj

When people get to the point that *cjheap* is, I've found that there isn't really much you can do but ignore them. 
Such perverse views of society usually don't lend themselves to correction.


----------



## junker

timboj said:


> When people get to the point that *cjheap* is, I've found that there isn't really much you can do but ignore them.
> Such perverse views of society usually don't lend themselves to correction.


yeah, he's kind of gotten off bashing democrats and started on my family. apparently i should have known my wife was going to go into early labor and i should have made other arrangements.

I know what to do next time.


----------



## .454

cjheap said:


> Again, He is a bank VP and she had a job making 80 k per year. You can not tell me that:


Let's be serious, shall we? He is no VP at any bank. Nobody would hire an illiterate loser like him at any bank in America on a position higher than door keeper or janitor.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Let's be serious, shall we? He is no VP at any bank. Nobody would hire an illiterate loser like him at any bank in America on a position higher than door keeper or janitor.


i love it. try not to burn any tacos today at work.


----------



## .454

junker said:


> i love it. try not to burn any tacos today at work.


Hey sweetie...I'm not the one bragging about my VP bank position. YOU ARE.
And I'm not the one spelling like a 3rd. grader thus contradicting your employment and social status claims. YOU ARE.
Conclusion: you are the one who is full of crap. But you don't need to feel bad because most liberal idiots are full of crap.


----------



## Two Blade

kegan said:


> "If only rich people had kids there wouldn't be public schools."


This would not be a bad thing imho!

http://www.cagw.org/site/PageServer?pagename=policy_Department_of_Education


----------



## LiteSpeed1

.454 said:


> Hey sweetie...I'm not the one bragging about my VP bank position. YOU ARE.
> And I'm not the one spelling like a 3rd. grader thus contradicting your employment and social status claims. YOU ARE.
> Conclusion: you are the one who is full of crap. But you don't need to feel bad because most liberal idiots are full of crap.


This is the second time I have seen where you called someone "sweetie", me being the first. If you call me sweetie again I'm going to assume you sit down to pee.


----------



## junker

LiteSpeed1 said:


> This is the second time I have seen where you called someone "sweetie", me being the first. If you call me sweetie again I'm going to assume you sit down to pee.


i imagine his lisp adds some humor to the word "sweetie"


----------



## .454

LiteSpeed1 said:


> This is the second time I have seen where you called someone "sweetie", me being the first. If you call me sweetie again I'm going to assume you sit down to pee.


By assuming that would be terribly wrong. "Sweetie" it's just my favorite word when addressing effeminate liberal pansies like you and the idiot above this post.


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> i imagine his lisp adds some humor to the word "sweetie"


Is this a gay joke?


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> Is this a gay joke?



no. my best friend is gay


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> did i ask you to pay for a thing?


Yes, your support of Gov Health Care and the Dumbama Administration is requiring me to pay for you choices. 

You chose to use un natural techniques to start a family so it is all you.

You could have accepted your situation or adopted instead.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> Well stated!


According to polls, after 8 months, they are already tired of the dems.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

.454 said:


> Gallup opinion poll August 20th:
> 
> Obama approval rating: -14 (downright pathetic, considering he is only 8 months on the job)
> Democrats in Congress: trusted by 32% of Americans
> Republicans in Congress: trusted by 48% of Americans
> 
> Methinks you are either a liar of a very dumb individual. Pick one. Or both.


Hmmm,,,,,http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-obama-poll28-2009aug28,0,7306834.story


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> yeah, he's kind of gotten off bashing democrats and started on my family. apparently i should have known my wife was going to go into early labor and i should have made other arrangements.
> 
> I know what to do next time.


LMAO , I have not bashed your family at all. I pointed out that for a BAnk VP, you don't seem to know much about financial planning. 

And again, if loosing your wife's salary for three months ruins you, you are living beyond your means.


----------



## FORESTGUMP

*Who is it ?*

Might want to take some time to think about who it is that REALLLLLY does not want the general public to have guns.It's not me nor any democrats that I happen to know. No,I don't know all democrats but I do know quite a few who are not even close to what you Publicans make them out to be with all your name calling. 

I'll revisit the thread in a couple of days to see if any one got the right answer. One hint. A group of people who are most afraid that someone will shoot them.

Don't just respond with more name calling and useless babble. TAKE TIME TO THINK ABOUT YOUR ANSWER.


----------



## starrbow

FORESTGUMP said:


> Might want to take some time to think about who it is that REALLLLLY does not want the general public to have guns.It's not me nor any democrats that I happen to know. No,I don't know all democrats but I do know quite a few who are not even close to what you Publicans make them out to be with all your name calling.
> 
> I'll revisit the thread in a couple of days to see if any one got the right answer. One hint. A group of people who are most afraid that someone will shoot them.
> 
> Don't just respond with more name calling and useless babble. TAKE TIME TO THINK ABOUT YOUR ANSWER.


Lots of people in the Federal Government want guns taken away, lots of people in America want guns gone, these same people think that the feds can run a car company "Better", the same people think that the Feds can run a Health care system "Better" these same people think that the feds can run the Banking system "Better" and the same people think there is a "better" way then capitalism in America!

These same people think that if guns are gone there life and everyones life will be "Better"

Life was "Better" under Carter.
Life was "Better" under Clinton.

Life will be "Better with the Messiah running the show too! Hope and Change, baby, Hope and Change!

My use of the word word "Better" is : More excellent, Surpassing another or others, More suitable, More desirable, More favorable, to improve, a higher degree, etc ie: A mathews bow is a better bow then a Hoyt! 

The people who want to make your life "Better" do not use the same definition of "Better" as I do, those same people who are payed by Tax payers have never ever made anything "better" when they have control over it!

The only way to resolve the probems in this once great country is to get back to using the "TRUTH" in problem solving, the TRUTH has been pushed back into the shadows long enough, it is time to let the TRUTH work it's magic and all will end well. Without the TRUTH we will indeed end!

Simple Truths I live by are, I do Cling to: 
My God...............My Guns...............My Constitution! With that great framework this country was the greatest the earth has seen or ever will!


----------



## curtisy

*Hey bro!!!!*

Shall I get a keg and get the fire pit started?:darkbeer:


----------



## cjheap

curtisy said:


> Shall I get a keg and get the fire pit started?:darkbeer:


The keg sounds great but it is still 98 deg @9pm here :darkbeer:

Actually, I think I will go out to my 1959 Coke machine and have a Arrogant ******* or 2.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Holy piss, I'm gone for a week and this is still going on. :aww:


----------



## Jim C

FORESTGUMP said:


> Might want to take some time to think about who it is that REALLLLLY does not want the general public to have guns.It's not me nor any democrats that I happen to know. No,I don't know all democrats but I do know quite a few who are not even close to what you Publicans make them out to be with all your name calling.
> 
> I'll revisit the thread in a couple of days to see if any one got the right answer. One hint. A group of people who are most afraid that someone will shoot them.
> 
> Don't just respond with more name calling and useless babble. TAKE TIME TO THINK ABOUT YOUR ANSWER.


enlighten me as to which party

1) passed the 1934 NFA which for the first time-expanded the commerce clause to allow congress to strictly regulate small arms

2) Passed the Gun Control Act of 1968

3) Stuck the Hughes Amendment onto a pro gun owners bill in an attempt to kill it thus banning automatic weapons being registered pursuant to the 1934 NFA after May 19, 1986

4) Passed the "Brady Bill"

5) Passed the Clinton "assault weapon bill"

AND

what party does

Diane Feinswine

Chuch Schumer

Frank Lautenberg (the guy that made slapping your drunk son 30 years ago grounds for losing your firearms rights)

Major Owens

Barbara Boxer

belong to


and finally

what party's candidate was endorsed by the Brady thugs in


1992

1996

2000

2004

2008

Thanks


----------



## Two Blade

Jim C said:


> 3) Stuck the Hughes Amendment onto a pro gun owners bill in an attempt to kill it thus banning automatic weapons being registered pursuant to the 1934 NFA after May 19, 1986


Correct me if I am wrong but I thought that the 86 Ban meant that no more machine guns can be manufactured with the intent to sell them to civilians. That is why we always see 'Transferable' and 'Pre 86 Dealer Sample' and 'Post 86 Dealer Sample'. Right now in Florida, I am allowed to buy any full auto as long as it was made before May 86 and it's 'Transferable'. As far as suppressors, AOW's and short barreled rifles go, I think that we can buy anything.


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> enlighten me as to which party
> 
> 1) passed the 1934 NFA which for the first time-expanded the commerce clause to allow congress to strictly regulate small arms
> 
> 2) Passed the Gun Control Act of 1968
> 
> 3) Stuck the Hughes Amendment onto a pro gun owners bill in an attempt to kill it thus banning automatic weapons being registered pursuant to the 1934 NFA after May 19, 1986
> 
> 4) Passed the "Brady Bill"
> 
> 5) Passed the Clinton "assault weapon bill"
> 
> AND
> 
> what party does
> 
> Diane Feinswine
> 
> Chuch Schumer
> 
> Frank Lautenberg (the guy that made slapping your drunk son 30 years ago grounds for losing your firearms rights)
> 
> Major Owens
> 
> Barbara Boxer
> 
> belong to
> 
> 
> and finally
> 
> what party's candidate was endorsed by the Brady thugs in
> 
> 
> 1992
> 
> 1996
> 
> 2000
> 
> 2004
> 
> 2008
> 
> Thanks


I am just dumbfounded that someone as educated as you CLAIM to be, would vote so heavily on one issue ...... guns. 

Take the blinders off fella!


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> I am just dumbfounded that someone as educated as you CLAIM to be, would vote so heavily on one issue ...... guns.
> 
> Take the blinders off fella!


That one issue is a great indicator of how a candidate will vote on any issue involving personal liberty.


----------



## Two Blade

cjheap said:


> That one issue is a great indicator of how a candidate will vote on any issue involving personal liberty.


This is so true! What amazes the heck out of me is how can so many Jews be anti gun. Schumer, Feingold, Feinstein, Sanders, Boxer, Franken etc etc etc etc. If there is one group of people in the world that know what happens when unarmed peasants go up against an oppressive gubmit, it is the Jews. The problem with these latest Jews is that they are the oppressors and thus the peasants having a way to defend themselves is a bad thing in their eyes.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

timboj said:


> I am just dumbfounded that someone as educated as you CLAIM to be, would vote so heavily on one issue ...... guns.
> 
> Take the blinders off fella!


So, I take it that you don't believe in gun rights? What about hunting with guns? Self defense? And I like your use of the word "educated". What does it descibe? A GED? Associates Degree?, Bachelors? Masters? Or just your beliefs? Just questions from a simple man. Please keep the answers simple so I can understand. And no generalities, please be specific.


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> That one issue is a great indicator of how a candidate will vote on any issue involving personal liberty.


so ....... the government stay out of the personal liberty of carrying a firearm but should intervene and FORCE BY LAW a 14 year old rape victim to carry her attacker's child for 9 months regardless of the additional physical, mental and emotional toil?

You make me wanna throw up.


----------



## timboj

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> So, I take it that you don't believe in gun rights? What about hunting with guns? Self defense? And I like your use of the word "educated". What does it descibe? A GED? Associates Degree?, Bachelors? Masters? Or just your beliefs? Just questions from a simple man. Please keep the answers simple so I can understand. And no generalities, please be specific.


To answer your question, I do not believe in gun control. I do not believe it is effective and it often is restrictive on law-abiding citizens. This is where I have a difference of opinion with some other democrats. 

That being said, I think gun control is a murkier issue than most would admit. There aren't alot of people who have a need for a fully automatic AK-47 assault rifle with a 50 round clip. These types of weapons are designed, manufactured and sold to kill people ..... not deer. 

No one ever ....... EVER ..... has knocked on my door and asked for a firearm back. Not under Carter, not under Clinton, not under Obama. Never ..... ever.


----------



## Two Blade

timboj said:


> clip.


LOL



timboj said:


> These types of weapons are designed, manufactured and sold to kill people ..... not deer.


So you only think a weapon that is designed specifically to kill deer is acceptable?



timboj said:


> These types of weapons are designed, manufactured and sold to kill people ..... not deer.


These kinds of guns are designed to kill people! Really! I did not know that. I guess that I should tie mine down with steel cables so that they don't jump up by themselves and go on a killing spree!


----------



## Jim C

AKM said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I thought that the 86 Ban meant that no more machine guns can be manufactured with the intent to sell them to civilians. That is why we always see 'Transferable' and 'Pre 86 Dealer Sample' and 'Post 86 Dealer Sample'. Right now in Florida, I am allowed to buy any full auto as long as it was made before May 86 and it's 'Transferable'. As far as suppressors, AOW's and short barreled rifles go, I think that we can buy anything.


right-Dem scum Hughes of New Jersey tried to derail the McClure-Volker firearms owner protection act by adding this poison pill. There is much controversy if it actually (the amendment) Passed since it was done on a voice vote and dem leadership played games. I was told RWR signed the bill because some told him the courts would strike down this clearly illegal and unconstitutional provision. Sadly, that didn't happen


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> I am just dumbfounded that someone as educated as you CLAIM to be, would vote so heavily on one issue ...... guns.
> 
> Take the blinders off fella!


I see no rebuttal sir moonbat. Any politician who does not trust me to own the same small arms as civilian police officers is scum in my book. and the vast majority of them are dems. If you don't have the freedom to be armed, all the other rights can be flushed down the toilet

I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO EXPLAIN WHY YOU ARE A DEM-SUCKER


----------



## timboj

AKM said:


> LOL
> 
> So you only think a weapon that is designed specifically to kill deer is acceptable?
> 
> These kinds of guns are designed to kill people! Really! I did not know that. I guess that I should tie mine down with steel cables so that they don't jump up by themselves and go on a killing spree!


THIS is the reason you guys can't win an election in a centrist voting country anymore. You lack the ability or willingness .... or both ..... to have a reasonable discussion about anything of substance.

Keep on keepin on ........ and the Democrats will keep on winning control of the country. :wink:


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> I see no rebuttal sir moonbat. Any politician who does not trust me to own the same small arms as civilian police officers is scum in my book. and the vast majority of them are dems. If you don't have the freedom to be armed, all the other rights can be flushed down the toilet
> 
> I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO EXPLAIN WHY YOU ARE A DEM-SUCKER


Can you not READ ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> To answer your question, I do not believe in gun control. I do not believe it is effective and it often is restrictive on law-abiding citizens. This is where I have a difference of opinion with some other democrats.
> 
> That being said, I think gun control is a murkier issue than most would admit. There aren't alot of people who have a need for a fully automatic AK-47 assault rifle with a 50 round clip. These types of weapons are designed, manufactured and sold to kill people ..... not deer.
> 
> No one ever ....... EVER ..... has knocked on my door and asked for a firearm back. Not under Carter, not under Clinton, not under Obama. Never ..... ever.




1) if you qualify constitutional rights with NEED you have admitted you don't believe in the constitution. YOU DO NOT NEED to post opinions on a computer BTW

2) there is nothing wrong with having a gun designed to kill people. THat is what the pistol on a cop's belt was designed for and purchased for. that is the USE the SECOND AMENDMENT CONTEMPLATES

as clint eastwood noted-there is nothing wrong with shooting people as long as the proper people get shot!!


3) What is a 50 round clip? No such thing

4) deer hunting is not a relevant concept when it comes to constitutional rights. Killing oppressive agents of an enemy government is. 

Look it up


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> Can you not READ ??????????????????????????????????????


Lets see-I had an 790 on the verbal part of the SAT and an 800 on the English AT so I suppose that proves I can read.

where did you reply to me detailing why you are a Obamasucker?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

The second amendment was added because the colonist did NOT trust the government. This was to ensure that the PEOPLE had equal armenment to the government. The government should be scared of the people. If not, the government doesn't work for the people, it dictates to them. I am NOT advocating a violent onslaught of the government. However, have you watched the teaparties, the townhall events. Or, do you dismiss them like the rest of the liberals? These groups are NOT organized like the ones of Acorn, Rainbow coalition, Peta, HSUS, etc, etc... People were lied to or didn't believe what kind of "change" was coming. It will change in 2010. That is why Obama is trying to force everything thru so fast.That is why Cliton was the last Dem president for the last 2 decades. The democratic party has been hyjacked by the left and it will lead to their demise again. Why does the liberals feel the need to force their views and ideas onto others? I believe that abortions should only be performed in cases of rape, incess and if the physical life of the mother is in danger (not the ecomic). Plenty of families would love to adopt kids from the US. Because of my beliefs, I tend to side with the republicans, because the dems have left the center. And yes, the gun issue does give an indicator to how certain politicians lean.


----------



## Twitch

timboj said:


> To answer your question, I do not believe in gun control. I do not believe it is effective and it often is restrictive on law-abiding citizens. This is where I have a difference of opinion with some other democrats.
> 
> That being said, I think gun control is a murkier issue than most would admit. There aren't alot of people who have a need for a fully automatic AK-47 assault rifle with a 50 round clip. These types of weapons are designed, manufactured and sold to kill people ..... not deer.
> 
> No one ever ....... EVER ..... has knocked on my door and asked for a firearm back. Not under Carter, not under Clinton, not under Obama. Never ..... ever.


So you do not believe given the *opportunity* they(Dems) wouldn't take them now. With the power grab that is happening now I would say it is a very real possibility that it could in happen this political climate. 

The thing that keeps the gov. from obtaining to much power in this country isn't the peaceful demonstrators with signs. It is the fact that we are an armed society. I think If you want to let them have your guns and your rights it is your choice, but I will hold on to both of mine for as long as possible. I compare you blind faith in Government to the fox guarding the hen house.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> I am just dumbfounded that someone as educated as you CLAIM to be, would vote so heavily on one issue ...... guns.
> 
> Take the blinders off fella!


If a politician wants to take away your most sacred right - the right to defend yourself and your family, it is an evident truth he will have no respect for any other civil rights you have, YOU MORON! 
If you don't have guns how are you gonna defend your right of free speech, your right to freely assemble or the right to worship whatever God you wish or no God at all?

All it stands between "We The People" and "I The Ruler" is the Second Amendment and the millions of guns privately owned in America by Americans. But you are too dumb and brainwashed by socialism to be even able to start grasp this concept.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> THIS is the reason you guys can't win an election in a centrist voting country anymore. You lack the ability or willingness .... or both ..... to have a reasonable discussion about anything of substance.
> 
> Keep on keepin on ........ and the Democrats will keep on winning control of the country. :wink:


Reasonable discussion ? You men your straw dog argument about abortion? 

I can play though. 

"Your attitude that infantacide is acceptable even at 9 months makes me sick."

You see how it works "Mr Baby Killer"

FYI, It is not legal for anyone to own a full auto anything without:

being approved by the FBI, BATFE and local law enforcement. Add to that the cost of $10,000 for a select fire AR15 and you are making yet another Straw man argument.

Keep on talking though since it shows how ignorant you are of reality.


----------



## Two Blade

cjheap said:


> Add to that the cost of $10,000 for a select fire AR15


Only $10,000.00 now! Damn man, you had me thinking that the price of full auto's is going down! LOL....The price of this cute little piece of full auto fun will only set you back $17,500.00

For you ignorant liberals out there that wonder why this would cost that much, it's because of that great economic reality called CAPITALISM. Supply and demand and I support it.
http://www.subguns.com/classifieds/...sults_format=long&db_id=15869&query=retrieval

I do wish folks would keep their feet out of the pics.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Yes, your support of Gov Health Care and the Dumbama Administration is requiring me to pay for you choices.
> 
> You chose to use un natural techniques to start a family so it is all you.
> 
> You could have accepted your situation or adopted instead.


I don't support Gov health care or at least not the plan proposed. I'll use any damn method out to start a family. There's no wrong way to start a family. I accepted my situation and then found away around it. I have 3 allsum kids now and if anyone ever saw them and tells me i should have adopted; i'll put that person down.


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> and if anyone ever saw them and tells me i should have adopted; i'll put that person down.


"Putting a person down" is not the way a lib usually handles things. In fact, actually physically fighting for something that you love isn't the lib way either. Are you sure you are a lib?

This is the perfect example of the 'lib way' of handling things.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF9gSyku-fc


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> Reasonable discussion ? You men your straw dog argument about abortion?


Answer my question. Do you think the US Government should pass a law requiring a 14 year old rape victim to carry the fetus of her brutal attacker?

Simple question.


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> "Putting a person down" is not the way a lib usually handles things. In fact, actually physically fighting for something that you love isn't the lib way either. Are you sure you are a lib?


i'll take that as a compliment. Just bc i voted democrat this past election; doesn't mean i have to agree with everthing the obama admin. does. I don't.

Nor did i agree with everything bush did especially the last four years; but i voted for him twice.

Nowadays when you tell someone you're a dem. or rep.; they like to say "OK" well then you believe in this and your support that. That's not realistic.


----------



## junker

AKM

i can't youtube on this pc


----------



## Two Blade

Go to you tube and type in Michael Dukakis death penalty.


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> Go to you tube and type in Michael Dukakis death penalty.


i trust you. not a dukakis fan


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> Answer my question. Do you think the US Government should pass a law requiring a 14 year old rape victim to carry the fetus of her brutal attacker?
> 
> Simple question.


Stop attempting to derail this thread with your straw dog arguments. Your tactic is both, predictable and pathetic.


----------



## I like Meat

Deflect, dodge, fail to answer, divert, inflect emotion........Its the liberal way.......ukey:


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Stop attempting to derail this thread with your straw dog arguments. Your tactic is both, predictable and pathetic.


you asking me or tim?

nevermind....misread


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> Stop attempting to derail this thread with your straw dog arguments. Your tactic is both, predictable and pathetic.



OH MY GOD!  

You really CAN'T answer this question can you??????


----------



## junker

timboj said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> You really CAN'T answer this question can you??????


I'll answer it.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> You really CAN'T answer this question can you??????


You are truly pathetic. FYI: I am a conservative who believe the Government should not force any pregnant woman to do what she thinks is best for herself.
But that's not the point here. The point is you are using straw dog arguments to derail this thread. It is the standard liberal troll procedure and it proves all of you neo-marxists have a similar (non)thinking process. Ever heard about Pavlov's dog? You libs must be his puppies.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> You are truly pathetic. FYI: I am a conservative who believe the Government should not force any pregnant woman to do what she thinks is best for herself.


Thank you. At least we agree on the abortion issue.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> You are truly pathetic. FYI: I am a conservative who believe the Government should not force any pregnant woman to do what she thinks is best for herself.
> But that's not the point here. The point is you are using straw dog arguments to derail this thread. It is the standard liberal troll procedure and it proves all of you neo-marxists have a similar (non)thinking process. Ever heard about Pavlov's dog? You libs must be his puppies.


i don't let abortion issues determine who i'm going to vote for since that's an issue i hopefully won't have to deal with. but i would have to agree with 454....gov't shouldn't make that decision. I am prochoice even after having triplets for this reason: we had a very complicated pregnancy. if the doctors said your wife will die during delivery if we do not abort; we would not have 3 gorgeous babies. that's rough but that's how i feel.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> Thank you. At least we agree on the abortion issue.


Then you must agree that Roe v Wade should be struck down due to the Government dictating to the states and their citizens what to do.


----------



## timboj

junker said:


> i don't let abortion issues determine who i'm going to vote for since that's an issue i hopefully won't have to deal with. but i would have to agree with 454....gov't shouldn't make that decision. I am prochoice even after having triplets for this reason: we had a very complicated pregnancy. if the doctors said your wife will die during delivery if we do not abort; we would not have 3 gorgeous babies. that's rough but that's how i feel.


I agree as well.
And this is why the radical wing of conservatives will never win this argument.


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> Then you must agree that Roe v Wade should be struck down due to the Government dictating to the states and their citizens what to do.


uh ..... 

Roe V. Wade provides for the woman's choice. It essentially keeps the government out of it.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> I don't support Gov health care or at least not the plan proposed. I'll use any damn method out to start a family. There's no wrong way to start a family. I accepted my situation and then found away around it. I have 3 allsum kids now and if anyone ever saw them and tells me i should have adopted; i'll put that person down.


Then do not moan about Insurance and your failure to plan properly. You Chose to use those methods. 

I love how you will kill someone for not agreeing with you, very Stalinist of you.:wink:


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> uh .....
> 
> Roe V. Wade provides for the woman's choice. It essentially keeps the government out of it.


No, it does not. The Federal Government is medeling in State business. the citizens of each state , according to the US Constitution, have the right to govern themselves in these matters. 

And in this day and time, there is no reason other than rare health issue that abortion should be needed past the first trimester. A woman knows she is pregnant by that time.


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> And in this day and time, there is no reason other than rare health issue that abortion should be needed past the first trimester. A woman knows she is pregnant by that time.



Again ..... I agree with you. Can't you be happy that we agree on this issue?

You are pro-choice.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> I agree as well.
> And this is why the radical wing of conservatives will never win this argument.


The Left wing loons who support infanticide will not either since you see, the majority of Americans do not support Baby Killing on demand ( especially late term )

But hey, a good compromise would be sterilization for any woman who wants an abortion for convenience after the first trimester. Then she can sleep around all she wants.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> Again ..... I agree with you. Can't you be happy that we agree on this issue?
> 
> You are pro-choice.


No, I am not since that implies abortion on demand including late term.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Then do not moan about Insurance and your failure to plan properly. You Chose to use those methods.
> 
> I love how you will kill someone for not agreeing with you, very Stalinist of you.:wink:


uggghhh, lets try this one more time for the kids.....i'm not moaning about insurance and we did all we could do to properly plan; i moaned about a complicated pregnancy that almost ended with zero kids. If you keep this up; we're gonna have a real problem. My kids are not in the clear. They are still on monitors and still weak as far as their immune systems are concerned. We have been through more than i would ever wish on you and your family. Your next comments better be toward me and have nothing to do with my wife on my kids. YOU GOT THAT?


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> Thank you. At least we agree on the abortion issue.


That's not the point here. This is NOT a thread about abortion rights as you are desperately attempting to make it.


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> That's not the point here. This is NOT a thread about abortion rights as you are desperately attempting to make it.


Of course you don't want to talk about it. You don't want people to know you're pro-choice like cjheap is.


----------



## timboj

But you said .....


cjheap said:


> past the first trimester. A woman knows she is pregnant by that time.


So, the first trimester is where the cut-off line is? Actually, I tend to agree with you ....... again.


----------



## timboj

You guys should not be ashamed to be pro-choice. I am very serious about that. 

To me, it shows that you honestly have the woman's best interest at heart.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> uggghhh, lets try this one more time for the kids.....i'm not moaning about insurance and we did all we could do to properly plan; i moaned about a complicated pregnancy that almost ended with zero kids. If you keep this up; we're gonna have a real problem. My kids are not in the clear. They are still on monitors and still weak as far as their immune systems are concerned. We have been through more than i would ever wish on you and your family. Your next comments better be toward me and have nothing to do with my wife on my kids. YOU GOT THAT?


I suggest you log off if you can not control your temper. :zip: 
If my kids were in the hospital, I woul spend my free time there instead of wasting it on a internet forum. 

BTW, I have said nothing about your family, you brought them into it when you thought it would get you sympathy instead of adressing the topic. 

And be glad you live in the USA and have the best healthcare system in the world. Under systems in the UK, you would not have had a choice to continue with the risky pregnancy. 

And something else, Dont try to claim superior ground by bragging about your position in life unless you want to be torn down.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> You guys should not be ashamed to be pro-choice. I am very serious about that.
> 
> To me, it shows that you honestly have the woman's best interest at heart.


I guess you do not realize how having an abortion affects a womans mental health.

And I do not support any abortion policy that is not medically backed. I simply stated a fact that there is absolutly no need for a woman not to know she is pregnant by the 1st trimester. Quit trying to read more into it.


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> I guess you do not realize how having an abortion affects a womans mental health.


soooooo .... now you're back to anti-choice? I'm confused.


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> I suggest you log off if you can not control your temper. :zip:
> If my kids were in the hospital, I woul spend my free time there instead of wasting it on a internet forum.


cjheap ............ you should probably take your own advice. you are really crossing the line.


----------



## Mrohr1

Hell, I'm pro choice. That's right, I said it. The conservative said it. You have the choice to keep your pants up. If you don't do that, you have the right to take a birth control pill or shot. You have the right to take a morning after pill with no questions asked if you were raped or anything atrocious such as that. You have the right to decide if your life is in danger of carrying a baby, you do not have to sacrifice yourself to carry a child that most likely will not make it through the pregnancy. This is called choice.

If all of the CHOICES don't pertain to you and you think you need a reason to rip a baby out of the womb because the cracked out parent doesn't want it, you don't have the right to take that child from the world. It is not your call, and it's a pathetic, selfish act. If you disagree, look at your youngest family members and think, hmmm, your 3 months old now, 8 months ago, I wouldn't have given a crap if you were dead. 

You see, this is called a compromise. If liberals weren't completely ignorant to how the real world works and if other Conservatives weren't completely stubborn, we could actually save more lives than we are now.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> Of course you don't want to talk about it. You don't want people to know you're pro-choice like cjheap is.


You truly are a pathetic troll. ukey:


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> cjheap ............ you should probably take your own advice. you are really crossing the line.


How so ? I am not the one bringing my family into it and threatening others.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> soooooo .... now you're back to anti-choice? I'm confused.


I am anti-Infanticide. 

You seem to be Pro baby-killer. ( that is what abortion is, the ending of viable unborn human life )


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> You truly are a pathetic troll. ukey:


no ..... I am making you actually think a little bit. And that is obviously disturbing you.

look at almost ALL of your 88 posts. And I'M the troll? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## timboj

cjheap said:


> I am anti-Infanticide.
> 
> You seem to be Pro baby-killer. ( that is what abortion is, the ending of viable unborn human life )


I don't even think YOU know where you stand. 

And just because junker mentions his famliy, that doesn't give you the right to go after them.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> no ..... I am making you actually think a little bit. And that is obviously disturbing you.
> 
> look at almost ALL of your 88 posts. And I'M the troll? LOL LOL LOL


You say and I quote:



> Of course you don't want to talk about it. You don't want people to know you're pro-choice like cjheap is.


If I didn't wanted people to know I am a pro-choice conservative I wouldn't have just said it on a public forum - wouldn't I, YOU MORON!

You really can't be that stupid. I mean, even the most idiotic of all the cretins in the world could still have had the tiniest sliver of intelligent thought and see how faulty an argument like yours is.
You clearly are a troll. There is no other logical alternative.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> I suggest you log off if you can not control your temper. :zip:
> If my kids were in the hospital, I woul spend my free time there instead of wasting it on a internet forum.
> 
> BTW, I have said nothing about your family, you brought them into it when you thought it would get you sympathy instead of adressing the topic.
> 
> And be glad you live in the USA and have the best healthcare system in the world. Under systems in the UK, you would not have had a choice to continue with the risky pregnancy.
> 
> And something else, Dont try to claim superior ground by bragging about your position in life unless you want to be torn down.



they're out of the hospital. not looking for sympathy. not interested in UK. Not claiming superior ground.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> they're out of the hospital. not looking for sympathy. not interested in UK. Not claiming superior ground.


You should be interested in the heath care system of the UK , Canada and the rest of the socialized EU since that is what the Dems ( who you support ) are pushing. 



> Timboj - I don't even think YOU know where you stand.
> 
> And just because junker mentions his famliy, that doesn't give you the right to go after them.


I have not gone after his family once, I have gone after his claim to having superior judgement. 

And I do know where I stand even though your reading comprehension fails you

Maybe you can understan this :

I am against abortion on demand except in the instance of incest, rape ect and when there is a true medical reason. 

I am for self control and responsibility for ones actions. So if you are going to play, be prepared to pay. Want to screw around ? Use the pill, shot, condom, vasectomy ect ....Your Choice.

Infantacide is not a valid form of birth control even though dictators such as MAO and Hitler used it for population control.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> You should be interested in the heath care system of the UK , Canada and the rest of the socialized EU since that is what the Dems ( who you support ) are pushing.


here's a little secret between you and me...just because you vote for someone; doesn't mean you have to support every issue their party supports.

I voted for bush twice we didn't agree on jack during his last 3 years


----------



## JimRay

Junker

Just between you and me and not to be shared on this post..... I voted for W and didn't agree with alot of things he did especially in his last term. But I'm smart enough not to vote the other way because I'm mad at Bush. 

Seriously, in a mature manner and without name calling, how can you expect the government to run anything? 

Do you not agree the government is grossly overstepping it's authority granted by the founding fathers?


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> here's a little secret between you and me...just because you vote for someone; doesn't mean you have to support every issue their party supports.
> 
> I voted for bush twice we didn't agree on jack during his last 3 years



So you now support the socialist who wants to fundamentally change the United States into a "Chavez Like" regime.


----------



## Jim C

cjheap said:


> So you now support the socialist who wants to fundamentally change the United States into a "Chavez Like" regime.


Yeah, they are mad (rightfully so) at Bush spending like a drunken sailor so they vote for Obambo who is going to make Bush look downright frugal

That sure makes SENSE


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse


----------



## junker

Jim C said:


> Yeah, they are mad (rightfully so) at Bush spending like a drunken sailor so they vote for Obambo who is going to make Bush look downright frugal
> 
> That sure makes SENSE


jimc

if you go back and actually read my posts and don't go by .454's misquotes and assumptions; you would see i could care less about the deficit. I don't think i have ever worried about the deficit. There's always going to be one. We're always going to be pay for it. 

cjheap

"So you now support the socialist who wants to fundamentally change the United States into a "Chavez Like" regime."

yes, cj, i'm a socialist as well. my father and his father and his father's father were socialists. I believe my great great great great father in law's first cousin was the very first socialist. So you see socialism has been around for many years and it comes and goes every so often. Maybe if the republican party nominates a "leader" in 2012; we'll end socialism once and for all.


----------



## IBBW

Don't worry, no president will ever make Bush Jr. look thrifty. I hope they are in the wilderness for 20 years over his moronic leadership. The biggest opponent to government health care.......those who have enjoyed lavish livestyles from over priced half arse medical care. Its a shame, we have the opportunity to provide the best health care in the world for our people and we don't because of health care provider greed. Let it fly...............:wink:


----------



## JimRay

I would agree that Bush was not "thrifty" and most of that spending was on the war (let's not get into that here- it's history), but how is spending eight times in only eight months compared with Bush's spending in eight years, so much better? 
We're spending money we simply do not have, and with the economy in the tank, tax revenues back to the government is short, therefore taxes will be raised (regardless of what the white house tells us), which limits the growth of the economy causing future revenue shortfalls, and on and on and on....... Do you not see this overspending is killing in the long run?
Jump in anytime Junker and please tell me where I'm wrong. You're the banker!


----------



## junker

JimRay said:


> I would agree that Bush was not "thrifty" and most of that spending was on the war (let's not get into that here- it's history), but how is spending eight times in only eight months compared with Bush's spending in eight years, so much better?
> We're spending money we simply do not have, and with the economy in the tank, tax revenues back to the government is short, therefore taxes will be raised (regardless of what the white house tells us), which limits the growth of the economy causing future revenue shortfalls, and on and on and on....... Do you not see this overspending is killing in the long run?
> Jump in anytime Junker and please tell me where I'm wrong. You're the banker!



jim...i wish there was an easy solution..regardless of who's running the show; it effects all of us. Now, i've said i did not agree with the bailout or the way it was handled. You don't give a bunch of money to a bunch of banks that got themselves into trouble because of their loose lending policies. And if you do give them money; pay attention to how its being spent. The govt gives them money and after its spent the govt asks "what did you spend it on?

The govt should have had more knowledge of where there money was going in the first place.

Now all that being said...if the govt had not helped this big companies and their related entities; the economy would have collapsed. people could have lost not only their 401ks but deposits they held at banks.


----------



## JimRay

Well I think you and I have found some common ground. Just like you and I, the government should have known where the money was being spent, how and why. That said, the bailout out of GM was wrong. Had we not given them the money, they still would have recovered. Maybe not as quick, but they would have done the same things they are doing now, hopefully without a union. That would have given them a better angle with which to compete with other car componies.
In either case, the gov has no buisness owning the banks nor GM and I see no "exit plan" from this situation.


----------



## junker

JimRay said:


> Well I think you and I have found some common ground. Just like you and I, the government should have known where the money was being spent, how and why. That said, the bailout out of GM was wrong. Had we not given them the money, they still would have recovered. Maybe not as quick, but they would have done the same things they are doing now, hopefully without a union. That would have given them a better angle with which to compete with other car componies.
> In either case, the gov has no buisness owning the banks nor GM and I see no "exit plan" from this situation.


there's no quick fix to any of the problems we're facing. 

Happy Hunting, Jim.


----------



## Carpshooter

*Some tell it right !*



Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


 My dad said the same thing,guess we are from those who lived in the real world ,unlike some here !


----------



## Jim C

junker said:


> there's no quick fix to any of the problems we're facing.
> 
> Happy Hunting, Jim.


more government is never a fix--its always a problem


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

IBBW said:


> Don't worry, no president will ever make Bush Jr. look thrifty. I hope they are in the wilderness for 20 years over his moronic leadership. The biggest opponent to government health care.......those who have enjoyed lavish livestyles from over priced half arse medical care. Its a shame, we have the opportunity to provide the best health care in the world for our people and we don't because of health care provider greed. Let it fly...............:wink:


I disagree with you. Lots of people are now saying that Bush wasn't that bad. Obama is a socialist. Period. His czars are admitted comunists. I graduated high school with a girl who is a lobbyist for Health Reform. After a heated discussion she admitted to be a socialist. As for healthcare reform, you can offer alot of different options. Tort reform, tax rebates for different tax brackets and drop the "government plan". That will at least get people back in the game. Obama's blaming the republicans for blocking the changes. He doesn't need the republicans, so stop blaming them. Obama needs to look in the mirror to see the enemy. I can't wait for 2010 elections. And Obama already knows it.


----------



## Mrohr1

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> I disagree with you. Lots of people are now saying that Bush wasn't that bad. Obama is a socialist. Period. His czars are admitted comunists. I graduated high school with a girl who is a lobbyist for Health Reform. After a heated discussion she admitted to be a socialist. As for healthcare reform, you can offer alot of different options. Tort reform, tax rebates for different tax brackets and drop the "government plan". That will at least get people back in the game. Obama's blaming the republicans for blocking the changes. He doesn't need the republicans, so stop blaming them. Obama needs to look in the mirror to see the enemy. I can't wait for 2010 elections. And Obama already knows it.


What other president had the worst Approval ratings in US history only to be known as one of our best.




Answer: Harry S. Truman.


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> more government is never a fix--its always a problem


Jimmie, where did this radical paranoia of the "United States government" come from? You know, the US "government" consists of thousands and thousands of people all working together. You seem like you are fearful of some secret meeting room where the "goverment" is plotting to make your life miserable. Gee whiz ..... give it a rest. 

Does the government have problems? Ofcourse. Does the government sometimes make bonehead decisions? Yep, just look at some of the things "government" did from 2000-2008 and what that cost this nation. But to live in fear that the "government" is always out to get ya at every turn is just not my view. I happen to have a tad more faith in American public servants than that. 

And yes, I trust decisions to the "government" more than I trust decisions of large corporations to make decisions in the public's best interest. I'll take my chances. I am just SO thankful that I don't share the bitter resentment towards the United States government that you profess. 

:no:


----------



## georgiabuckdan

timboj said:


> THIS is the reason you guys can't win an election in a centrist voting country anymore. You lack the ability or willingness .... or both ..... to have a reasonable discussion about anything of substance.
> 
> Keep on keepin on ........ and the Democrats will keep on winning control of the country. :wink:


I have my ar and m16 always had them with about 1000 round and plenty of high cap mags.. I have my ar set up with red dot on top of carry handle and open sights, oh Lazer also.. I like to take them to the range and I shoot them. But my constitutional reason for having it is because I can!!!! It's my right and no ones business truly. You should not be willing to advocate to infringe that right wich to me is no different than spiting in my face. I have those weapons to deffend creatons that do not apreciate our freedom and our rights as free people wich keeps geting tighter and tighter.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

timboj said:


> Jimmie, where did this radical paranoia of the "United States government" come from? You know, the US "government" consists of thousands and thousands of people all working together. You seem like you are fearful of some secret meeting room where the "goverment" is plotting to make your life miserable. Gee whiz ..... give it a rest.
> 
> Does the government have problems? Ofcourse. Does the government sometimes make bonehead decisions? Yep, just look at some of the things "government" did from 2000-2008 and what that cost this nation. But to live in fear that the "government" is always out to get ya at every turn is just not my view. I happen to have a tad more faith in American public servants than that.
> 
> And yes, I trust decisions to the "government" more than I trust decisions of large corporations to make decisions in the public's best interest. I'll take my chances. I am just SO thankful that I don't share the bitter resentment towards the United States government that you profess.
> 
> :no:


Jim probably older than us and probably seen a downward spiral. Are you kidding me? He has every right to be concerned! Our government has passed bills that make absolutely no sense and in total contradiction of what we need to be doing as a government. 2nd ammendment has been infringed various times already! Guess you dont see the whole picture of how your being used right now.


----------



## I like Meat

"We, the People" are riled up....Last evening there was a "Pro" Obama Care" rally at the County Court House here in Valparasio, In.. Those AGAINST Obama Care outnumbered those who put on the Obama rally by 4-1....easily 400 people showed up to outnumber those Obamabots.....It was great !! The Obamabots bused in those for the rally (Acorn, Unionites, Those from Gary and South Bend))....those who are against Obamacare were local every day folk, Mom's, Dads, school Teachers, mill workers, Doctors, Nurses, Car sales men, elderly, etc....Obama and his minions are in deep doodoo, 2010 cant come fast enough, same for 2012...."We, the People" are taking this country back from the radicals.....:wink:


----------



## junker

Jim C said:


> more government is never a fix--its always a problem


and this is your OPINION.

georgianbuckdan

"I have my ar and m16 always had them with about 1000 round and plenty of high cap mags.. I have my ar set up with red dot on top of carry handle and open sights, oh Lazer also.. I like to take them to the range and I shoot them. But my constitutional reason for having it is because I can!!!! It's my right and no ones business truly. You should not be willing to advocate to infringe that right wich to me is no different than spiting in my face. I have those weapons to deffend creatons that do not apreciate our freedom and our rights as free people wich keeps geting tighter and tighter. "

I have an ar that i haven't shot in 5 years. No matter what changes occur; Its not leaving my house. 

now that being said, the constitution was written some time ago and lots of things have changed. sometimes ammendments are necessary....i don't think this is an issue that needs to be ammended;


----------



## grnxlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIKPKjl0-pg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JimRay

grnxlt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIKPKjl0-pg&feature=player_embedded


Signs of Things to come? Wake up - this ain't America no more. Scary stuff for sure!

To quote "nip it, nip it, nip it in the bud" Barney Fife circa 1963


----------



## Jim C

junker said:


> and this is your OPINION.
> 
> georgianbuckdan
> 
> "I have my ar and m16 always had them with about 1000 round and plenty of high cap mags.. I have my ar set up with red dot on top of carry handle and open sights, oh Lazer also.. I like to take them to the range and I shoot them. But my constitutional reason for having it is because I can!!!! It's my right and no ones business truly. You should not be willing to advocate to infringe that right wich to me is no different than spiting in my face. I have those weapons to deffend creatons that do not apreciate our freedom and our rights as free people wich keeps geting tighter and tighter. "
> 
> I have an ar that i haven't shot in 5 years. No matter what changes occur; Its not leaving my house.
> 
> now that being said, the constitution was written some time ago and lots of things have changed. sometimes ammendments are necessary....i don't think this is an issue that needs to be ammended;




LOL Of course it is an opinion but given centralized governments have killed over 100 million people in the last 100 years I think my position has merit

Tell me

what part of Obama's agenda caused you to vote for him.

its very simple-just spell them out


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> Jimmie, where did this radical paranoia of the "United States government" come from? You know, the US "government" consists of thousands and thousands of people all working together. You seem like you are fearful of some secret meeting room where the "goverment" is plotting to make your life miserable. Gee whiz ..... give it a rest.
> 
> Does the government have problems? Ofcourse. Does the government sometimes make bonehead decisions? Yep, just look at some of the things "government" did from 2000-2008 and what that cost this nation. But to live in fear that the "government" is always out to get ya at every turn is just not my view. I happen to have a tad more faith in American public servants than that.
> 
> And yes, I trust decisions to the "government" more than I trust decisions of large corporations to make decisions in the public's best interest. I'll take my chances. I am just SO thankful that I don't share the bitter resentment towards the United States government that you profess.
> 
> :no:


People who know me well and see this donkeyized braying from you are laughing their rears off now.

People who don't like corporations--the entities that give us the highest standard of living around--tend to be people who have failed to achieve in our current economic system

most loudmouthed corporate bashers are almost always people who think that their "intellect" should command a large salary and when it doesn't, they blame "corporations" for not paying them what they think they are worth.


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> People who know me well and see this donkeyized braying from you are laughing their rears off now.
> 
> People who don't like corporations--the entities that give us the highest standard of living around--tend to be people who have failed to achieve in our current economic system
> 
> most loudmouthed corporate bashers are almost always people who think that their "intellect" should command a large salary and when it doesn't, they blame "corporations" for not paying them what they think they are worth.


And I would imagine that people who know you are just as tired as everyone else of your nearly constant bugling that you are so HIGHLY EDUCATED and that you want to compare resumes with everyone short of Steven Hawking.

For goodness sakes ........ let it go. It sounds like 10-year-old playground banter. We all heard you ........ the first 450 times ...... good for you ...... if you are really as educated as you say you are you would not feel the compulsion to bring it up ad nauseum. Please. Seriously. Enough.
:zip:


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> People who know me well and see this donkeyized braying from you are laughing their rears off now.
> 
> People who don't like corporations--the entities that give us the highest standard of living around--tend to be people who have failed to achieve in our current economic system
> 
> most loudmouthed corporate bashers are almost always people who think that their "intellect" should command a large salary and when it doesn't, they blame "corporations" for not paying them what they think they are worth.



ps .............. You still think Bush was successful. Again, that removes you from serious discussions. :wink:


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> And I would imagine that people who know you are just as tired as everyone else of your nearly constant bugling that you are so HIGHLY EDUCATED and that you want to compare resumes with everyone short of Steven Hawking.
> 
> For goodness sakes ........ let it go. It sounds like 10-year-old playground banter. We all heard you ........ the first 450 times ...... good for you ...... if you are really as educated as you say you are you would not feel the compulsion to bring it up ad nauseum. Please. Seriously. Enough.
> :zip:


Has nothing to do with my education 

You seem rather defensive and you still cannot post an honest reason for being an obama-Monica


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> ps .............. You still think Bush was successful. Again, that removes you from serious discussions. :wink:


Your claim has no basis in reality. That a moon bat like you calls bush a failure proves he accomplished much. if he had been a failure you wouldn't be wetting your shorts about him. If he had been ineffective, you wouldn't be such an Obama-slurper


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> he accomplished much.






And with that ................... the entire argument is over.


----------



## grnxlt

...


----------



## grnxlt




----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> And with that ................... the entire argument is over.


do you realize how stupid such a comment makes you look?

what you are doing is conceding you are unable to rebut but you FEEL a need to post something.

grow up you silly parasite


----------



## junker

Jim C said:


> LOL Of course it is an opinion but given *centralized governments have killed over 100 million people in the last 100 years I think my position has merit*
> Tell me
> 
> what part of Obama's agenda caused you to vote for him.
> 
> its very simple-just spell them out


its scary to think people that make such ridiculous statements such as one above actually get to vote. Obama is not the next hitler. You might as well be saying "man is responsible for over 100 million deaths and obama is a man"

I would not have voted obama had i known he was going to kill 100 million people. I hope i'm not one them. Dang it, and he already took my gun so i'm as good as dead.


----------



## timboj

junker said:


> its scary to think people that make such ridiculous statements such as one above actually get to vote.


I was thinking the same thing ........ you can't fix stupid.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> And yes, I trust decisions to the "government" more than I trust decisions of large corporations to make decisions in the public's best interest. I'll take my chances. I am just SO thankful that I don't share the bitter resentment towards the United States government that you profess.
> 
> :no:


So you trust the government?
So did they. (Video)


> 170,000,000. That's the number of civilians that have been murdered by their own governments in the 20th century alone.


You American liberals are such an hopeless idiots.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> So you trust the government?
> So did they. (Video)
> 
> 
> You American liberals are such an hopeless idiots.


i completely trust the govt.......now. 


"....an hopeless idiot" an? Yep, i'm the idiot. thanks for playing.

you gotta big day today? maybe go rent "Conspiracy Theory?" curl up under a warm blanket....send out some obama bashing emails? maybe photoshop obama's face on hitler's body? watch a little fox news?

give me a break. You reak of stupid.


----------



## .454

QED

ukey:


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Interesting....name calling comes into play when someone cannot get everyone to agree with their beliefs.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_calling


----------



## AR_Headhunter

.454 said:


> So you trust the government?
> So did they. (Video)
> 
> 
> You American liberals are such an hopeless idiots.


You'll never get some people to see the truth until they are in the gas chamber buddy. JMHO


----------



## grnxlt

It's one thing for a sitting president to address a nation, but it's an entirely different animal when he targets children to push his failed, socialist agenda. How is it "God" cannot even be mentioned in our public schools...the very cornerstone of our country's founding...but Obama can peddle his socialist candy to our children? Enough is enough. Liberals have no boundaries and are desperate to brainwash anyone who will listen. Call your district superintendent, your child's principal, or write your local paper. If a school has to ask your permission for your child to take a field trip, or watch a particular movie in class, then they should d*** well respect your wishes on something of this magnitude. You have rights, defend them! Let your voice be heard before Obama's scheduled speech to our public schools on September 8th!


----------



## timboj

grnxlt said:


> It's one thing for a sitting president to address a nation, but it's an entirely different animal when he targets children to push his failed, socialist agenda. How is it "God" cannot even be mentioned in our public schools...the very cornerstone of our country's founding...but Obama can peddle his socialist candy to our children? Enough is enough. Liberals have no boundaries and are desperate to brainwash anyone who will listen. Call your district superintendent, your child's principal, or write your local paper. If a school has to ask your permission for your child to take a field trip, or watch a particular movie in class, then they should d*** well respect your wishes on something of this magnitude. You have rights, defend them! Let your voice be heard before Obama's scheduled speech to our public schools on September 8th!


I think it's absolutely great that President Obama is planning to address our schools. The education of our children is THE future of this country and they certainly need to become more engaged and more aware of what is going on in the world.

I thought it was a great idea when Reagan did it. I thought it was a great idea when Bush did it. And I STILL think it's a great idea!

I have already voiced my support to my 2nd grade son's principal!


----------



## Mrohr1

Thank God my son's school chose not to participate with it.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> I think it's absolutely great that President Obama is planning to address our schools. The education of our children is THE future of this country and they certainly need to become more engaged and more aware of what is going on in the world.
> 
> I thought it was a great idea when Reagan did it. I thought it was a great idea when Bush did it. And I STILL think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have already voiced my support to my 2nd grade son's principal!



So, Did you already fit your kid for his "Brown Shirt " so he can sign up for Obama's Army ? 

If the Kenyan was just going to tell the kids to stay in school and stay off drugs like Reagan and Bush did ( which you libs threw a fit about ) it would be fine. But to promote his agenda of Public Service indoctrination is out of bounds. The NEA is bad enough with their overloading children with nonsense instead of basic learning. Half these kids can not even count change but they know how to put a condom on a cucumber and " save the earth"


----------



## grnxlt

Compare what happened to this guy with what HASN'T happened to Rangel, Geitner and the rest of the Obama admins tax cheats! 


"Ex-Star Koosman Jailed for Tax Evasion Posted Sep 04, 2009 9:09 AMPrint Text Size A A A MADISON, Wis. (Sept. 3) - A federal judge on Thursday sentenced former major league pitcher Jerry Koosman to six months in prison for not paying his taxes. Prosecutors say Koosman, a former All-Star who helped the New York Mets win the 1969 World Series, didn't pay federal income taxes for 2002, 2003 and 2004. He pleaded guilty in May to willfully failing to file taxes for 2002, a misdemeanor, in a deal with prosecutors. 

U.S. District Judge Barbara Crabb found that Koosman cost the government as much as $80,000. She could have sentenced him to a full year in prison but chose to cut that in half and add a year of supervised release, during which probation agents will closely monitor his finances. Prosecutors say Koosman has filed returns for the missing years but still owes the government about $65,000. 

The judge scolded Koosman for taking advantage of all the opportunities the United States offered him, including the chance to play major league baseball and win a World Series, then walking away without paying. "It is a serious blemish on an otherwise outstanding life," Crabb told Koosman. 

Koosman, 66, of Osceola, told IRS agents in 2006 that he had researched federal tax laws and concluded they applied only to federal employees, corporate workers and District of Columbia residents. During a May hearing, he told Crabb he was naive and fell in with the anti-tax movement. 

His attorney, Robert Bernhoft, argued that Koosman deserved probation, pointing to letters to the judge that described him as an honest, reliable, naive farm boy. Koosman put his professional baseball career on hold to serve in the military, has performed too many charitable acts to list and never looked down on people of "lower station" even though professional athletes often act aloof and arrogant, Bernhoft added. 

"He has a reputation for being too trusting and naive," the attorney said. Koosman, now silver-haired but still tall with an athlete's build, read a statement apologizing for his actions. "I tend to trust people more than I should," he said. "I shouldn't have listened to those people about tax returns." 

Assistant U.S. Attorney John Vaudreuilcountered that the case wasn't about Koosman being a bad person but about sending a message to the anti-tax community. "If you flub the tax laws and if you willfully fail to file taxes, it comes with a price," he said. Crabb told Koosman she couldn't believe that even a naive person would think he didn't have to pay taxes. 

Koosman played 19 seasons in the majors, including his first 12 with the Mets. He had a career record of 222-209 with a 3.36 ERA. He and Tom Seaver were the backbone of the 1969 Mets' starting rotation. That team, nicknamed the "Amazin' Mets," overtook the division-leading Chicago Cubs in the final month of the regular season to win the National League title and went on to win the World Series. 

Koosman won two Series games that year. He gave up a run and two hits in 8 2-3 innings in Game 2 and three runs in a complete-game performance in Game 5 to clinch the series victory over the Baltimore Orioles. He also won a game in the 1973 World Series, but the Mets lost the title to Oakland. 

The Mets traded Koosman to the Minnesota Twins after the 1978 season, and he played the final seven seasons of his career with the Twins, Chicago White Sox and Philadelphia Phillies. He gave up Pete Rose's landmark 4,000th career hit in 1984 and retired after the 1985 season. Crabb told Koosman to report to prison on Nov. 3. Koosman told reporters after the proceeding that he was sorry and had learned a lesson. "Pay your taxes," he said. "I'm looking forward to doing that and getting on with the rest of my life."


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> watch a little fox news?


Name one conspiracy theory that FNC is guilt of spreading!


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> Name one conspiracy theory that FNC is guilt of spreading!


not saying they've ever spread conspiracies. they only report what they want people to hear.

bad things that happen are because of liberals/democrats

good things that happen are solely caused by republicans. it is the most biased news station on TV. News should objective


----------



## junker

timboj said:


> I think it's absolutely great that President Obama is planning to address our schools. The education of our children is THE future of this country and they certainly need to become more engaged and more aware of what is going on in the world.
> 
> I thought it was a great idea when Reagan did it. I thought it was a great idea when Bush did it. And I STILL think it's a great idea!


its a great idea.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

junker said:


> not saying they've ever spread conspiracies. they only report what they want people to hear.
> 
> bad things that happen are because of liberals/democrats
> 
> good things that happen are solely caused by republicans. it is the most biased news station on TV. News should objective


You've got to be kidding! Where was any of the other stations on Van Jones? No where, thats where. I've tried to watch CNN, MSNBC. They are sooo liberal that they have no common sense. They are all in the tank for the liberals. Notice I don't determine between dems and reps. I am a moderate conservative. Liberals think they can pull money out of the air, sing a song and the world will be perfect. It's not! Tell the victims families of the Locherby tragidy. The brits aren't allowed to release any information that includes the US invovlement. That's transparency. I like to hear some of the reporters you follow for your information. And, as a supposed hunter, whats your feelings on Sunstein? Liberals are just pissed because of the likes of talk radio and Fox News are killing the other news organisation and all of their TRUE biased coverage.


----------



## junker

shoot-n-stab said:


> *you've got to be kidding*! :



no! You've got be kidding. Fox is strictly republican. End of story.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

junker said:


> no! You've got be kidding. * Fox is strictly republican. * End of story.


Absolutely!


----------



## hoytmonger

junker said:


> i completely trust the govt.......now.


So, you admit to supporting an administration that opposes individual liberty and due process of constitutional law, as is the case with Honduras, and supports dictatorships, as with Chavez and Amedinejad?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Conservative not republican. Get it right.(right). You can honestly say that CNN is fair and balanced? Nancy Grace? Lou Dobbs? Who gives the other side off any story? I personally think you guys need to spend some time as a working man in the midwest. And you never answered any questions. Who or what station do you get your information from? Who?


----------



## junker

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Conservative not republican. Get it right.(right). You can honestly say that CNN is fair and balanced? Nancy Grace? Lou Dobbs? Who gives the other side off any story? I personally think you guys need to spend some time as a working man in the midwest. And you never answered any questions. Who or what station do you get your information from? Who?


i get all my news from www.liberal.nazi.obama.hussein.news.com


----------



## junker

oh and working in the midwest would not change a thing.


----------



## junker

hoytmonger said:


> So, you admit to supporting an administration that opposes individual liberty and due process of constitutional law, as is the case with Honduras, and supports dictatorships, as with Chavez and Amedinejad?


nope. I said i trust the government. I was pretty straight forward.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

I wouldn't expect such an answer from a "banker". Anyone who has to deal with a budget would realize what this adminstation policies would do to a small business. Being a worker in a measly jap factory, the perspective is a lot different here. Japs don't call them layoffs, they just let thousands of Temps go. I not only blame Bush, Obama has went over the cliff. And that pesky constitution, it only hinders what Obama wants to do. His words, not mine.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

You do know that the second admendment was because the founders DID NOT trust the government. You would make a loyal subject.


----------



## junker

you've change my mind. i hate the obama. Happy?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

I don't try to invoke my beliefs on others. I just want the facts. Any thing can be slanted. Numbers, statements anything. I appreciate the debate. Good luck to you and your lovely family. God Bless.


----------



## junker

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> *I don't try to invoke my beliefs on others.* I just want the facts. Any thing can be slanted. Numbers, statements anything. I appreciate the debate. Good luck to you and your lovely family. God Bless.


i appreciate the way you started your post. that's shows a great deal of character. Happy hunting shootnstab.


----------



## hoytmonger

junker said:


> nope. I said i trust the government. I was pretty straight forward.


Correct me if I'm wrong, you stated that you trust the government -*NOW*. Right? If you trust them, you must support them.

The current administration is posing sanctions against the country of Honduras because they deposed their leftist president for violating the constitution of that country. This leftist president, Zelaya, is a protege of Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez. The US State Department has also made the statement that the US will not recognize the free elections held in that country. 

Yet, this administration supported the bogus elections in Iran, until there was a public outcry to condemn the government human rights abuses against protesters of the rigged election. But Obama doesn't want to meddle.
They also recognized the bogus election in Afghanistan.
They refuse to utter a single word of criticism against the trampling of democracy in Venezuela, Nicaragua, Bolivia and is easing restrictions on the dictatorship in Cuba without even insisting on free elections first.
This administration is also considering easing restrictions on Burma and Sudan, both well known for their continued human rights violations.

If you trust these enemies of freedom and democracy, what does that say about you? :zip:


----------



## junker

hoytmonger said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, you stated that you trust the government -*NOW*. Right? If you trust them, you must support them.
> 
> The current administration is posing sanctions against the country of Honduras because they deposed their leftist president for violating the constitution of that country. This leftist president, Zelaya, is a protege of Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez. The US State Department has also made the statement that the US will not recognize the free elections held in that country.
> 
> Yet, this administration supported the bogus elections in Iran, until there was a public outcry to condemn the government human rights abuses against protesters of the rigged election. But Obama doesn't want to meddle.
> They also recognized the bogus election in Afghanistan.
> They refuse to utter a single word of criticism against the trampling of democracy in Venezuela, Nicaragua, Bolivia and is easing restrictions on the dictatorship in Cuba without even insisting on free elections first.
> This administration is also considering easing restrictions on Burma and Sudan, both well known for their continued human rights violations.
> 
> If you trust these enemies of freedom and democracy, what does that say about you? :zip:


you're trying to stretch what i said. You know what i said. You quoted what i said. the dribble above came from you not me. 

why can't you just let it go? I voted for obama for better or for worse. I also voted for bush for better or worse. I'm not about to start "grading" obama after nine months. I'm gonna give him his 4 years. I was pleased with bush enough after 4 years to vote for him again.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Conservative not republican. Get it right.(right). You can honestly say that CNN is fair and balanced? Nancy Grace? Lou Dobbs? Who gives the other side off any story? I personally think *you guys need to spend some time as a working man in the midwest*. And you never answered any questions. Who or what station do you get your information from? Who?


Is 40+ years enough? I'm sorry but I'm not following what you meant by this statement.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Wasn't directed towards you. It just seems most people who are from Metropolitain areas of the east and west coast lean to the left. Example, California, Main, Mass., New York (the city), Washington State, etc... Most higher education establishments teach left leaning ideology. Most of the news industry is also left biased. Hence the popularity and success of Fox news and talk radio. Conservative outlets are fewer and lead to high numbers of audience. It is simply statistics. Few options lead to higher demand. The liberals realize this, that is why the want to "level" the playing field. They want to tax the profitable outlets to fund the the less profitable. This also the discription between capitalism and socialism. All of this of course is statistical. Not necessary implying to you.


----------



## hoytmonger

junker said:


> you're trying to stretch what i said. You know what i said. You quoted what i said. the dribble above came from you not me.
> 
> why can't you just let it go? I voted for obama for better or for worse. I also voted for bush for better or worse. I'm not about to start "grading" obama after nine months. I'm gonna give him his 4 years. I was pleased with bush enough after 4 years to vote for him again.


What you stated.



junker said:


> *i completely trust the govt.......now.*
> 
> 
> "....an hopeless idiot" an? Yep, i'm the idiot. thanks for playing.
> 
> you gotta big day today? maybe go rent "Conspiracy Theory?" curl up under a warm blanket....send out some obama bashing emails? maybe photoshop obama's face on hitler's body? watch a little fox news?
> 
> give me a break. You reak of stupid.


Just sayin'.


----------



## grnxlt

The hits just keep on coming from this idiot. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoc34dvh9AM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> not saying they've ever spread conspiracies. they only report what they want people to hear.
> 
> bad things that happen are because of liberals/democrats
> 
> good things that happen are solely caused by republicans. it is the most biased news station on TV. News should objective


I personally don't think you ever watch FNC. They usually have a lib or a dem and a conservative or a republican on to give both sides. The thing about Fox that you see as compared to CNN or MSNBC is that Fox covers what the others will not cover. BTW, What news channel do you watch?

junker, have you ever heard of Van Jones? The 'Green Jobs Czar' for Barack Obama. The admitted communists. The racists. 'The 9-11 Truther' and overall nut. FNC covered him extensively and rightfully so.

If your answer was no then I can understand why. 

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/o...an-Jones-non-feeding-non-frenzy-57271402.html


----------



## varcher

Why has the Democratic Party become so arrogantly detached from ordinary Americans? Though they claim to speak for the poor and dispossessed, Democrats have increasingly become the party of an upper-middle-class professional elite, top-heavy with journalists, academics and lawyers...


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> I personally don't think you ever watch FNC. They usually have a lib or a dem and a conservative or a republican on to give both sides. The thing about Fox that you see as compared to CNN or MSNBC is that Fox covers what the others will not cover. BTW, What news channel do you watch?
> 
> junker, have you ever heard of Van Jones? The 'Green Jobs Czar' for Barack Obama. The admitted communists. The racists. 'The 9-11 Truther' and overall nut. FNC covered him extensively and rightfully so.
> 
> If your answer was no then I can understand why.
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/o...an-Jones-non-feeding-non-frenzy-57271402.html


I watch fox but very rarely anymore....but i do watch it on a daily basis....along with CNN and MSNBC. Out of those three, FOX is the most slanted. Bill O'reilly is reason enough alone to flip the channel. 



hoytmonger

i'm not even sure what you're talking about anymore.

This thread is getting ridiculous. The thread is titled "Sick of Democrats"

I did not start this thread. I am merely taking up for the guy the won the election.....the guy that apparently most people wanted in office. Some of your posts do have some substance......other posts.....well, lets just say i don't think obama is the next Hitler.

We can continue to go back and forth but I will not being backing down. I support the president. I do not fully support each and every one of his policies and chances are there will never be a president that i agree with on every issue. 

this is a little off topic but here's a group from yesterday at 17 yds with my longbow.


----------



## timboj

varcher said:


> Why has the Democratic Party become so arrogantly detached from ordinary Americans? Though they claim to speak for the poor and dispossessed, Democrats have increasingly become the party of an upper-middle-class professional elite, top-heavy with journalists, academics and lawyers...


What evidence do you have to support your claim that the Democratic Party is the party of "upper-middle-class professional elite, top-heavy with journalists, academics and lawyers" ?

Just curious. :confused2:


----------



## varcher

Back in the 60's the Democratic party was the anti-big government, anti-establishment party. Now its the big government solution to every problem party. No longer do they see expanding government authority and wasteful bureaucracy as a problem. Academics, and affluent middle class (which were the 60's democrats) now bow toward government authority and believe everything their party leaders tell them. Take a stroll through a college campus these days. The academics fill the heads of kids with anti-American views. They actively promote a socialistic agenda. Healthcare must involve tort reform, yet lawyers/lobbyists will not allow it to be a part of the bill THAT WILL BE PASSED whether the people want it or not. I'm a conservative and have to say Republicans have dropped the ball BIGTIME! Bush ballooned the deficit, pushed for the Patriot Act (which is wrong), and fell down on illegal immigration. They push a moral agenda, but as does the Democratic party reps, we hear of "indiscretions" of kind or another daily. We as Americans need to wake TFU and start holding our Government accountable. Is this really what we want for our children? Whether you are left or right I guarantee we all love our children. My main gripe is that it seems the Dems care more for their party than their country.


----------



## grnxlt

The Democratic Party has been taken over by smelly hippies of the 6o's better known as liberals and progressives, Socialists and Marxists.

It is not the party of the blue collar or the working man and the GOP has been nutarted.


----------



## kavo 71

how many members of the house and senate are lawyers? how much money is given in political contributions to the democratic party by the american bar association? just look at what is being taught on college campuses; political correctness, revisionist history, and liberal indoctrination. try to find more than 2 conservative tenured professors at at any ivy league school. two major netwoks refused to air a commercial by a brain surgeon who was against the national health plan; he cited medical journals and statistics. they said it was too partisan. one of these networks gave the president a full hour of face time. apparantly not partisan. :wink:


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> The Democratic Party has been taken over by smelly hippies of the 6o's better known as liberals and progressives, Socialists and Marxists.
> 
> It is not the party of the blue collar or the working man and the GOP has been nutarted.


i love the generalization....smelly hippies. my wife had dreadlocks when i met her, loved music, made her own clothes....she was a modern day hippie and she smells great.

I bet instead of saying mexicans...you say "dirty mexicans" don't you


----------



## grnxlt

junker said:


> i love the generalization....smelly hippies. my wife had dreadlocks when i met her, loved music, made her own clothes....she was a modern day hippie and she smells great.
> 
> I bet instead of saying mexicans...you say "dirty mexicans" don't you






Yes, play the race card then I guess. I'm not falling for it:wink:


----------



## .454

grnxlt said:


> Yes, play the race card then I guess. I'm not falling for it:wink:


That's what they usually do when their ridiculous arguments fall flat. ukey:


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> Yes, play the race card then I guess. I'm not falling for it:wink:


wasn't trying to play the race card. i don't know you but if i had to guess i would say you are pretty disconnected from the people you refer to as "dirty hippies" in your mind, all hippies are smelly and/or dirt.....people that smoke pot are potheads and lazy, etc.


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> That's what they usually do when their ridiculous arguments fall flat. ukey:




actually mexican is not a race. it's an ethnicity so long as the mexican in question is latino or hispanic. but its not a race


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> Dude your saying it, not me. :wink:


well, its the way i feel too


----------



## grnxlt

You must be with the ACLU


----------



## .454

junker said:


> wasn't trying to play the race card. i don't know you but if i had to guess i would say you are pretty disconnected from the people you refer to as "dirty hippies" in your mind, all hippies are smelly and/or dirt.....people that smoke pot are potheads and lazy, etc.


Aren't they?


----------



## junker

.454 said:


> Aren't they?


well, if we all used generalized stereotypes; then i would assume all romanians smell bad....bc that's what i've always heard


----------



## grnxlt

junker said:


> well, if we all used generalized stereotypes; then i would assume all romanians smell bad....bc that's what i've always heard


you believe everything you hear??


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> you believe everything you hear??


i bet he does stink


----------



## .454

junker said:


> well, if we all used generalized stereotypes; *then i would assume all romanians smell bad....bc that's what i've always heard*


I bet if this Romanian would have been a socialist liberal who agreed with you marxist views, you would always heard Romanians like me smell like roses and fresh eau de Cologne.

Gotta love the libs...they are all for diversity and tolerance and minorities and immigrants ...but only if you agree with them. If you don't, the racism and xenophobia is raising its ugly face in a split second. That's when you realize they are just fascist hypocrites who wear only a thin mask of humanism.ukey:


----------



## timboj

.454 said:


> fascist hypocrites


If you supported Bush .... apparently you have no earthly CLUE what facism is.

Powerful and continuing expressions of nationalism. 
Disdain for the importance of human rights. 
Identification of enemies/scapegoats as a unifying cause. 
The supremacy of the military/avid militarism. 
Rampant sexism. 
A controlled mass media. 
Obsession with national security. 
Religion and ruling elite tied together. 
Power of corporations protected. 
Power of labor suppressed or eliminated. 
Disdain and suppression of intellectuals and the arts. 12. Obsession with crime and punishment. 
Rampant cronyism and corruption. 
Fraudulent elections.


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> If you supported Bush .... apparently you have no earthly CLUE what facism is.
> 
> Powerful and continuing expressions of nationalism.
> Disdain for the importance of human rights.
> Identification of enemies/scapegoats as a unifying cause.
> The supremacy of the military/avid militarism.
> Rampant sexism.
> A controlled mass media.
> Obsession with national security.
> Religion and ruling elite tied together.
> Power of corporations protected.
> Power of labor suppressed or eliminated.
> Disdain and suppression of intellectuals and the arts. 12. Obsession with crime and punishment.
> Rampant cronyism and corruption.
> Fraudulent elections.


 
I did not supported Bush. Do you have anything else to say or the only reason you are whining about him is to deflect attention from your comrade Junker exposing himself as a racist and a xenophobe?


----------



## grnxlt

timboj said:


> If you supported Bush .... apparently you have no earthly CLUE what facism is.
> 
> Powerful and continuing expressions of nationalism.
> Disdain for the importance of human rights.
> Identification of enemies/scapegoats as a unifying cause.
> The supremacy of the military/avid militarism.
> Rampant sexism.
> A controlled mass media.
> Obsession with national security.
> Religion and ruling elite tied together.
> Power of corporations protected.
> Power of labor suppressed or eliminated.
> Disdain and suppression of intellectuals and the arts. 12. Obsession with crime and punishment.
> Rampant cronyism and corruption.
> Fraudulent elections.


Last time I looked Obama was president. That mean, evil ,stupid Bush ain't there no more...


----------



## grnxlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8G4uZ5MnU


----------



## grnxlt

Powerful and continuing expressions of nationalism. 
Disdain for the importance of human rights. 
Identification of enemies/scapegoats as a unifying cause. 
The supremacy of the military/avid militarism. 
Rampant sexism. 
A controlled mass media. 
Obsession with national security. 
Religion and ruling elite tied together. 
Power of corporations protected. 
Power of labor suppressed or eliminated. 
Disdain and suppression of intellectuals and the arts. 12. Obsession with crime and punishment. 
Rampant cronyism and corruption. 
Fraudulent elections.



Umm, those are a lot of the Obama administrations traits


----------



## wvbearman

Fox is conservative. 

Many libs can't stand Beck because of his personality, but, if you pay any attention at all to what he's saying....

he's against progresivism period... not just radical liberalism.. 

He has been openly critical of the republican party as well. 

He's an American.


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> I watch fox but very rarely anymore....but i do watch it on a daily basis....along with CNN and MSNBC. Out of those three, FOX is the most slanted. Bill O'reilly is reason enough alone to flip the channel.


I think that your crazy. MSNBC IS the official Obama network and Bill O'Reilly gives equal opportunities for both sides to present their case.


----------



## timboj

AKM said:


> Bill O'Reilly gives equal opportunities for both sides to present their case.


Bill O'Reilly does nothing but try to talk over his guests. Just like Shawn Hannity does when someone is saying something he doesn't want to hear.


----------



## timboj

grnxlt said:


> Umm, those are a lot of the Obama administrations traits


which ones?


----------



## timboj

grnxlt said:


> That mean, evil ,stupid Bush ain't there no more...


now THERE is something we call ALL be thankful for! :wav::guitarist2::cheers::dancing::dancing::banana::hello2::grouphug::rockband::set1_applaud::rockhard::jam:ccasion16::icon_salut::amen:


----------



## Two Blade

timboj said:


> Bill O'Reilly does nothing but try to talk over his guests. Just like Shawn Hannity does when someone is saying something he doesn't want to hear.


I agree that he ought to shut up but........he says that when people start to bloviate, he has to jump in.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Just a thought. Can anyone name a conservative host on any network other than Fox? I mean a true conservative with which an opposing view gets a voice. Any. I'm interested in hearing a few of these.


----------



## grnxlt

timboj said:


> which ones?





many that you copyed and pasted above......and if you don't know(gov. take over) then(socialized medicine) I can't help you


----------



## kavo 71

joe scarborough of "morning joe" on msnbc from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. he IS the only fair and balanced concervative on tv.


----------



## JimRay

kavo 71 said:


> joe scarborough of "morning joe" on msnbc from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. he IS the only fair and balanced concervative on tv.


HUH?

I sure hope you pulling somebody's leg... cause you're not pullin' mine


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

I watched Rachel Maddow and Larry King last night after the speech. It's no wander these news channels are in trouble. Rachel maddow is way out there.


----------



## kavo 71

are you saying joe's not a conservative or not fair and balanced. he was one of the most fiscally conservative house members. look at his voting record.


----------



## timboj

grnxlt said:


> many that you copyed and pasted above......and if you don't know(gov. take over) then(socialized medicine) I can't help you


Please ..... explain ...... show me the ones you think represenrt Obama as a fascist and compare them to Bush's administration.

I'm ANXIOUSLY awaiting this ..............


----------



## junker

AKM said:


> I think that your crazy. MSNBC IS the official Bill *O'Reilly gives equal opportunities for both sides to present their case.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> good one.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> i love the generalization....smelly hippies. my wife had dreadlocks when i met her, loved music, made her own clothes....she was a modern day hippie and she smells great.
> 
> I bet instead of saying mexicans...you say "dirty mexicans" don't you


When did you stop beating your wife ?


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> Bill O'Reilly does nothing but try to talk over his guests. Just like Shawn Hannity does when someone is saying something he doesn't want to hear.


Only when they try to avoid questions and change the topic. 

And I am no fan of him since he is a triangulator.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> When did you stop beating your wife ?



I'm not married. MS doesn't recognize gay marriages


----------



## Two Blade

junker said:


> AKM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that your crazy. MSNBC IS the official Bill *O'Reilly gives equal opportunities for both sides to present their case.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Lamont Hill ain't no right winger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7n8pxkPnGQ
> 
> Juan Williams isn't a right winger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3BUNFTWv3E
> 
> Barney Frank giving his side of the story
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAuOEdttjZQ
> 
> Bill's extremely partisan interview (sarcasm added) with President Hussein
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_753sLQQ8q8
> 
> I could spend all day proving you wrong but I have better things to do. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> I'm not married. MS doesn't recognize gay marriages


so you are still beating your "wife " 

Since you do not get it, it was a loaded statement like the ones you constantly use. A tactic of diversion.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> so you are still beating your "wife "
> 
> Since you do not get it, *it was a loaded statement* like the ones you constantly use. A tactic of diversion.



got it. clever.


----------



## hunt1up

*vote for the constitution*

It used to be a "i'm sick of democrats" world. Then it was the traditional republican/democrat debates. The democrat party of the last fifty years has been taken over by worthless liberals. People that say they are democrats are probably more conservative than they think (lower taxes, limited government, less government spending, etc.) Unfortunately the "workin man" democrats of the past aren't being represented by like-minded people who care for them or any of us for that matter.

Further, I usually vote republican but wouldn't consider myself one. I am a conservative and an American who supports the constitution and limited government, personal responsibility and freedom. Anymore I am sick of politicians in general. Yes there are some good ones, but FEW. Republican and Democrats alike work purely for their reelection. Get in office, support what you think will get you reelected, and repeat. Term limits on congress anyone?

Our government currently is spending more money than ever, raising taxes, killing private sector capitalism, and hurting all of us. I'm not a Bush lover. He did his share of expanding government and spending, but things aren't changing for the better. Our current government, congress and Obama alike, are pissing this country's wealth away. Hell, China owns all our debt! If myself or anyone else for that matter spent money like they did we would be in jail! Give me a break. 

Too many people just think the government exists and new people go in and out and it doesn't really change our lives. It does. Wake up.


----------



## I like Meat

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Just a thought. Can anyone name a conservative host on any network other than Fox? I mean a true conservative with which an opposing view gets a voice. Any. I'm interested in hearing a few of these.


Yea, Bill Gallagher, Hugh Hewitt, Dennis Prager of townhall.com......all true Americans and some fine folks....:wink: and dont forget Michelle Malkin


----------



## wvbearman

Excellent post hunt1up!


----------



## grnxlt

hunt1up said:


> It used to be a "i'm sick of democrats" world. Then it was the traditional republican/democrat debates. The democrat party of the last fifty years has been taken over by worthless liberals. People that say they are democrats are probably more conservative than they think (lower taxes, limited government, less government spending, etc.) Unfortunately the "workin man" democrats of the past aren't being represented by like-minded people who care for them or any of us for that matter.
> 
> Further, I usually vote republican but wouldn't consider myself one. I am a conservative and an American who supports the constitution and limited government, personal responsibility and freedom. Anymore I am sick of politicians in general. Yes there are some good ones, but FEW. Republican and Democrats alike work purely for their reelection. Get in office, support what you think will get you reelected, and repeat. Term limits on congress anyone?
> 
> Our government currently is spending more money than ever, raising taxes, killing private sector capitalism, and hurting all of us. I'm not a Bush lover. He did his share of expanding government and spending, but things aren't changing for the better. Our current government, congress and Obama alike, are pissing this country's wealth away. Hell, China owns all our debt! If myself or anyone else for that matter spent money like they did we would be in jail! Give me a break.
> 
> Too many people just think the government exists and new people go in and out and it doesn't really change our lives. It does. Wake up.






:set1_applaud:
Excellent post


----------



## AR_Headhunter

wvbearman said:


> Excellent post hunt1up!


X2 :wink:


----------



## woody912

I'm Not Ted said:


> Is that why you don't have any friends?


Based on his statement I am sure that I would be happy to be his friend


----------



## timboj

hunt1up said:


> Hell, China owns all our debt!



Do you have ANY idea where most of the financing for Bush's needless invasion of Iraq came from ????????????????????????





(hint: check above quote)


----------



## LiteSpeed1

hunt1up said:


> It used to be a "i'm sick of democrats" world. Then it was the traditional republican/democrat debates. The democrat party of the last fifty years has been taken over by worthless liberals. People that say they are democrats are probably more conservative than they think (lower taxes, limited government, less government spending, etc.) Unfortunately the "workin man" democrats of the past aren't being represented by like-minded people who care for them or any of us for that matter.
> 
> Further, I usually vote republican but wouldn't consider myself one. I am a conservative and an American who supports the constitution and limited government, personal responsibility and freedom. Anymore I am sick of politicians in general. Yes there are some good ones, but FEW. Republican and Democrats alike work purely for their reelection. Get in office, support what you think will get you reelected, and repeat. Term limits on congress anyone?
> 
> *Our government currently is spending more money than ever, raising taxes, killing private sector capitalism, and hurting all of us. I'm not a Bush lover. He did his share of expanding government and spending, but things aren't changing for the better. *Our current government, congress and Obama alike, are pissing this country's wealth away. Hell, China owns all our debt! *If myself or anyone else for that matter spent money like they did we would be in jail!* Give me a break.
> 
> Too many people just think the government exists and new people go in and out and it doesn't really change our lives. It does. Wake up.


Check out this link. I especially like the second to last paragraph.

http://zfacts.com/p/447.html


----------



## woody912

timboj said:


> What evidence do you have to support your claim that the Democratic Party is the party of "upper-middle-class professional elite, top-heavy with journalists, academics and lawyers" ?
> 
> Just curious. :confused2:


Various surveys and polls have well documented the fact that the individuals in print and televised media are about 90% liberal and by default Democrat. I cannot quote the particular polls but I have seen it.

The American Trial Lawyers association donations are about 100% to the Democratic party. As far as academics, talk to any college kid but I cannot quantify this one.


----------



## Two Blade

timboj said:


> What evidence do you have to support your claim that the Democratic Party is the party of "upper-middle-class professional elite, top-heavy with journalists, academics and lawyers" ?
> 
> Just curious. :confused2:


You are highly ill imformed if you don't know that most of the media, the trial lawyers and most of academia is leftists. This was supposed to be humor but it is based on reality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWl1uS78tM


----------



## hunt1up

timboj said:


> Do you have ANY idea where most of the financing for Bush's needless invasion of Iraq came from ????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hint: check above quote)


I guess you missed the part of where I said I wasn't a Bush lover. I think he did some good and some bad. Yes the war was expensive. I am split on my take on Iraq. WMD's never found, yes. Overwhelming bipartisan support prior to the war, HUGE. Gore, Both Clintons, Kerry, etc. said Saddam had to go. Look up the quotes prior to the war. Bush started it, America supported it (at first) and then it all went south. Fine, I don't wanna argue about the right or wrong of the war, that can be a completely different (and much longer) arguement. I simply think the government is bankrupting this country into the ground. Additionally, the defense of this country seems expensive, but it is less than 10% of our governments spending. Biggest costs? Try social security, medicare, and medicaide. Goverment handouts are at the top of the list. If you hear someone say that our defense spending is alot more than that, they are lying. Not true. 

Further, we hear Obama say that we are going to save 500 billion by cutting waste from Medicare to pay for health insurance. Great you are going to cut government spending to pay for government spending! Additionally, if we can cut that waste out, why not do it immediately, why wait for healthcare. I didn't know we needed a new government initiative to cut waste. 

Alright, I'm done venting for the night, lets all go deer hunting and get along!


----------



## Jim C

hunt1up said:


> I guess you missed the part of where I said I wasn't a Bush lover. I think he did some good and some bad. Yes the war was expensive. I am split on my take on Iraq. WMD's never found, yes. Overwhelming bipartisan support prior to the war, HUGE. Gore, Both Clintons, Kerry, etc. said Saddam had to go. Look up the quotes prior to the war. Bush started it, America supported it (at first) and then it all went south. Fine, I don't wanna argue about the right or wrong of the war, that can be a completely different (and much longer) arguement. I simply think the government is bankrupting this country into the ground. Additionally, the defense of this country seems expensive, but it is less than 10% of our governments spending. Biggest costs? Try social security, medicare, and medicaide. Goverment handouts are at the top of the list. If you hear someone say that our defense spending is alot more than that, they are lying. Not true.
> 
> Further, we hear Obama say that we are going to save 500 billion by cutting waste from Medicare to pay for health insurance. Great you are going to cut government spending to pay for government spending! Additionally, if we can cut that waste out, why not do it immediately, why wait for healthcare. I didn't know we needed a new government initiative to cut waste.
> 
> Alright, I'm done venting for the night, lets all go deer hunting and get along!


The libs turned against the war because they needed an issue to campaign on and to attack Bush. Whining for more taxes, more socialism, more gun bans, more union and trial lawyers control wasn't going to cut it in 2004 so they needed an issue. A losing war was something they could run on and so they did everything possible to undermine the war. Of course, lots of american liberals hate our military and despise America's primacy in the world order. Supporting increased deaths of our troops wasn't really much of a price for them to pay especially when they could use those deaths to get more socialists into congress


----------



## hunt1up

Jim C said:


> The libs turned against the war because they needed an issue to campaign on and to attack Bush. Whining for more taxes, more socialism, more gun bans, more union and trial lawyers control wasn't going to cut it in 2004 so they needed an issue. A losing war was something they could run on and so they did everything possible to undermine the war. Of course, lots of american liberals hate our military and despise America's primacy in the world order. Supporting increased deaths of our troops wasn't really much of a price for them to pay especially when they could use those deaths to get more socialists into congress


I'm with you. Bush was completely invested in the war politically. It was the libs only target and their biggest target. Also, remember when the patriot act was against our rights. HMMM, has anyone stopped it? Nope. Obama is continuing the same things Bush did and he was the biggest opponent! Simply more proof that he is full of #$%@!


----------



## wvbearman

hunt1up...
Man, you're on a roll today! I like your style. :wink:

I just hope America is waking up to what's taking place in Washington. 

Obama gave us plenty of "One liners" last night. It is foolish for anyone to believe that the gov't is gonna just pull half a trillion in wasteful spending out of the current system... and plug it into the gov't option. If it were that easy, why hasn't the fraudulent funds been captured already? Why should we believe that the gov't is going to get it right? How are Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid doing BTW? 
"I'm not gonna sign a bill that adds one dime of spending to our deficit." REALLY? 
Also, why did he not mention allowing people to cross state lines to purchase health care? Seems like the increased competition would cut cost, right?

Regardless of what the pres says, he wants an eventual gov't takeover of the health care system. I saw him actually say he desired a universal healthcare "One payer" system in a past interview. 

I just hope the "rhetoric of fear" does not prevail here... because we really do need to get this right. 

How bout that Cass Sustein guy? Ya'll ready to get sued by animals?


----------



## grnxlt

Woo Hoo 8oo


----------



## hunt1up

wvbearman said:


> hunt1up...
> Man, you're on a roll today! I like your style. :wink:
> 
> I just hope America is waking up to what's taking place in Washington.
> 
> Obama gave us plenty of "One liners" last night. It is foolish for anyone to believe that the gov't is gonna just pull half a trillion in wasteful spending out of the current system... and plug it into the gov't option. If it were that easy, why hasn't the fraudulent funds been captured already? Why should we believe that the gov't is going to get it right? How are Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid doing BTW?
> "I'm not gonna sign a bill that adds one dime of spending to our deficit." REALLY?
> Also, why did he not mention allowing people to cross state lines to purchase health care? Seems like the increased competition would cut cost, right?
> 
> Regardless of what the pres says, he wants an eventual gov't takeover of the health care system. I saw him actually say he desired a universal healthcare "One payer" system in a past interview.
> 
> I just hope the "rhetoric of fear" does not prevail here... because we really do need to get this right.
> 
> How bout that Cass Sustein guy? Ya'll ready to get sued by animals?



Sometimes ya just gotta let it out!! I've calmed down now. 

BTW an animal can't sue me when it was double lunged and can't appear in court! Cass Sunstein will eventually go down, just like the rest. Every day I am more proud of our fellow Americans having their voices heard! Let's not give up.


----------



## cjheap

timboj said:


> Do you have ANY idea where most of the financing for Bush's needless invasion of Iraq came from ????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hint: check above quote)


Obammy has spent 4 x as much in just 8 months. 

And that war was not needless. It was actually never stopped from 92 since Sadam violated the Cease Fire. Only Slick Willy was too much of a coward to enforce the terms. 

Have you been there ? Have you been to Afganastan?


----------



## wvbearman

You're right, never give up! 

Remember when Democrats were whining because of big gov't and big spending by the Bush Admin? Looking at it now... it was a LITTLE hippocritical, don't you think? 

I saw where Obama made a speech to America's school children about "RESPONSIBILITY" of all things..

With all of the reckless spending and READY, FIRE, AIM decision making.... I think he needs to heed to his own advice.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Dubya fantasized about capturing Saddam ever since Saddam had threatened Big George. He went against most advice from his senior military personnel, firing them when they didn't give him answers to his satisfaction. Do a Google search on Gen Shinseki and Gen Casey. Do a search about the retired generals invited in to critique Bush and Rummy's job performance regarding the war. When these generals voiced their opinions about Rummy's job performance, that's when the famous *"I'm the decider"* speech came out. Why select and train top military personnel spending hundred's of thousands of dollars to get them to the top, then fire them when their answer isn't what you want?

How many of the Obama haters/Bush lovers here have served in the military?

Oh yeah....where are those pesky WMDs?


----------



## Jim C

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Dubya fantasized about capturing Saddam ever since Saddam had threatened Big George. He went against most advice from his senior military personnel, firing them when they didn't give him answers to his satisfaction. Do a Google search on Gen Shinseki and Gen Casey. Do a search about the retired generals invited in to critique Bush and Rummy's job performance regarding the war. When these generals voiced their opinions about Rummy's job performance, that's when the famous *"I'm the decider"* speech came out. Why select and train top military personnel spending hundred's of thousands of dollars to get them to the top, then fire them when their answer isn't what you want?
> 
> How many of the Obama haters/Bush lovers here have served in the military?
> 
> Oh yeah....where are those pesky WMDs?


another Obama monica who doesn't understand the burden of proof. The burden of proof was on Saddam to prove he didn't have WMD. when he FAILED to do that he was in breach of the terms of a CONTRACT ie the cease fire provisions

Saddam was akin to a prisoner on parole. Prosecutors and cops don't have to prove that a prisoner is a danger to society to prevent his parole, the prisoner has to PROVE he is NO LONGER a danger to get parole. Saddam was convicted after the 92 war and he had a duty to prove he no longer had dangerous weapons. when he failed that we resumed the "prosecution"

what causes people who claim to hunt to be Obama slurpers-a guy who was endorsed by all the gun banning and anti hunting groups around?


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Nice side-step.


----------



## Jim C

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Nice side-step.


wrong-you asked about the WMD. The duty was on saddam. You clearly didn't understand that. It would be like a juror saying they convicted a defendant because he did not produce any evidence he was innocent. Such a statement would demonstrate a clear failure to understand the burden of proof. You established a clear ignorance as well

Dem Senator Webb admitted that most military families vote GOP. DO you realize that the Obama-Biden was the first winning ticket to not have ANY military experience? Pretty sad if that matters to you as you seem to indicate.

Tell me why you are an obama-slurper


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Jim C said:


> wrong-you asked about the WMD. The duty was on saddam. You clearly didn't understand that. It would be like a juror saying they convicted a defendant because he did not produce any evidence he was innocent. Such a statement would demonstrate a clear failure to understand the burden of proof. You established a clear ignorance as well
> 
> Dem Senator Webb admitted that most military families vote GOP. DO you realize that the Obama-Biden was the first winning ticket to not have ANY military experience? Pretty sad if that matters to you as you seem to indicate.
> 
> Tell me why you are an obama-slurper


Ok---forget about the WMDs, I'll buy your explanation. What about my question regarding the previous administrations habit of "retiring" senior military personnel to further pursue going to war? I am not an Obama supporter...just sick and tired of the whiners who complain about the spending the current administration is doing and yet not acknowledging the fact that it costs and has been costing US taxpayers billions of dollars per month to fund the war effort.

Have you ever served in the military?


----------



## Jim C

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Ok---forget about the WMDs, I'll buy your explanation. What about my question regarding the previous administrations habit of "retiring" senior military personnel to further pursue going to war? I am not an Obama supporter...just sick and tired of the whiners who complain about the spending the current administration is doing and yet not acknowledging the fact that it costs and has been costing US taxpayers billions of dollars per month to fund the war effort.
> 
> Have you ever served in the military?


the war is minor league compared to dem imposed entitlements. when the war ends we have some costs-caring for injured veterans and rebuilding lost material.

dem social spending continues for ever because dem entitlements create millions of dependent parasites who continue to cost us money

Look at social security and the LBJ Great Society.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Jim C said:


> the war is minor league compared to dem imposed entitlements. *when the war ends we have some costs-caring for injured veteran*s and rebuilding lost material.
> 
> *dem social spending continues for ever because dem entitlements create millions of dependent parasites who continue to cost us money*
> 
> Look at social security and the LBJ Great Society.


Like seriously wounded soldiers that will require care for the rest of their lives? You can't blame that on Democrat spending when it's a direct result of an unnecessary war.


----------



## Jim C

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Like seriously wounded soldiers that will require care for the rest of their lives? You can't blame that on Democrat spending when it's a direct result of an unnecessary war.


I guess you don't read too well. I am talking about welfare mothers who breed at 3X the rates of net tax payers. I am talking about people who drop out of HS to do drugs and steal because the dems made that easy for them to do. Look at all the people who voted for Obama because he promised them more goodies from the "rich". Remember that fat black woman who howled that if Obama wins she won't have to pay her mortgage?

wounded soldiers EARNED our help. and yes, the costs of the war are far far less than the neverending costs of the NEW DEAL and the GREAT SOCIETY.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Jim C said:


> I guess you don't read too well. I am talking about welfare mothers who breed at 3X the rates of net tax payers. I am talking about people who drop out of HS to do drugs and steal because the dems made that easy for them to do. Look at all the people who voted for Obama because he promised them more goodies from the "rich". Remember that fat black woman who howled that if Obama wins she won't have to pay her mortgage?
> 
> wounded soldiers EARNED our help. and yes, the costs of the war are far far less than the neverending costs of the NEW DEAL and the GREAT SOCIETY.


I read just fine. Can even undertand it when you take what I have said and turn it around to fit your views.


----------



## grnxlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4r6YCUtxfs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jim C

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I read just fine. Can even undertand it when you take what I have said and turn it around to fit your views.


No you cannot read. The parasites I referenced were those created by dem entitlement spending

you even quoted what I said and I will repeat it here

dem social spending continues for ever because dem entitlements create millions of dependent parasites who continue to cost us money

NOw only a moron would conclude that the parasites I mentioned-those created BY DEM ENTITLEMENTS also mean WOUNDED VETERANS.


----------



## cjheap

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Ok---forget about the WMDs, I'll buy your explanation. What about my question regarding the previous administrations habit of "retiring" senior military personnel to further pursue going to war? I am not an Obama supporter...just sick and tired of the whiners who complain about the spending the current administration is doing and yet not acknowledging the fact that it costs and has been costing US taxpayers billions of dollars per month to fund the war effort.
> 
> Have you ever served in the military?


Have YOU? Have you been to Iraq ? How about Afganastan ? 

Why have the press and all the libs gone silent on the war now that Obammy is ramping up in Afganastan? Last month was the deadliest ever. What is to be achieved in Afganastan and what about the history of any who tried to conquer it ?

As for the WMD, the world believed Sadam had them and he did. He used them on the Kurds and the Iranians. The UN even believed he had them . Myself, I believe he had them and they were on one of those convoys seen on satellite crossing into Syria.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Like seriously wounded soldiers that will require care for the rest of their lives? You can't blame that on Democrat spending when it's a direct result of an unnecessary war.


Don't know history too well do you...... I'll tell you something you probably would hate to know: A democrat was in office when we first sent troops into VIETNAM......Yes, I can blame a Democrat for an unnecessary war.

Tell us Lite speed, what was your MOS??? What foreign war did you serve in??? I served in Iraq and Afghanistan and my father in Vietnam. I think I will complain about this Administration all I want and you can just stay sick and tired. If you are going to challenge our military service you should throw that info out there for everyone to see.


----------



## Old Man Archer

*Just a couple of points to remember.....*

When Bill Clinton left office the US was doing better FINANCIALLY AND IN POLITICS AROUND THE WORLD THAN IN THE PREVIOUS 50 YEARS. And in the next 96 months ''W'' Lied to be able to start a war (Iraq was not responsible for 911) Lied when he said he would get Osama BinLaden (He stopped the hunt for him) He and Cheney got richer off the ''Oil shortage'' (You did realize they were kinda rich and that their families got that way from oil and refinerys right?) And speaking of Cheney and gun rights do you really think he should be a champion for gun enthusiasts( If a blue collar man in Il. was to shoot someone in his own hunting party he'd not only get fined but spend time in jail and lose all his hunting rights and his firearms for recklously firing a weapon) And to those who were bickering back and forth about whether they had served in the military remember this ""W'' dodged the draft by enlisting in the reserves or was it the coast guard , not like it matters he didn't report (Daddy bought him out of the trouble that any of us would have incurred as a result) The tax rebates ''W'' and his administration gave out wasn't really his to give out and should have been used to Pay for part of the war in Iraq as should the tax relief he gave the rich ( Now most of it will be footed by our children and grandchildren and even possibly our great grandchildren BUT AS ''W'' SAID IN A PRIVATE FUNDRAISER WHERE THERE WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ANY PRESS but a couple snuck in and caught him on tape saying YOU ARE MY PEOPLE THE HAVES AND THE HAVE MORES AND YOU ARE THE PEOPLE I CARE ABOUT THE TOP 1% .... Well I quess I wasn't included as one of his people and he didn't care about me and most of the people on this site. I LOVE THIS COUNTRY AND COULD GO ON ABOUT THE REPUBLICAN DOWNFALLS ALL NIGHT LONG BUT WON'T. I feel that all who are bashing Obama should give him the same amount of time to straighten up the country that it took ''W'' to screw it up you can't honestly blame him for the shape the country is in it was handed to him this way even McCain distanced himself from ''W'' and the REP. party saying it was in the worst shape it had ever been in. Expecting Obama to have it fixed in just 8 months after it took 'W'' and his cohorts 96 months to screw it up is like taking out 30 credit cards in your childs name and then maxing them all out in a month and then telling your child he has to pay them all back out of his newspaper route money. DO I THINK OBAMA IS DOING EVERYTHING RIGHT -NO- DO I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING HE DOES -NO- DO I THINK HE HAS SOME GOOD IDEAS AND THAT HE WILL DO MORE FOR THE WORKING MAN -YES- FAIRS FAIR WE PUT UP WITH ''W'' AND HIS CIRCUS OF LIES AND DECEIT YOU CAN GIVE OBAMA HIS CHANCE AND STOP BLAMING HIM FOR WHAT WAS HANDED HIM.


----------



## grnxlt

"When Bill Clinton left office the US was doing better FINANCIALLY "......not in his last two years 98-99


----------



## Two Blade

Old Man Archer said:


> When Bill Clinton left office the US was doing better FINANCIALLY AND IN POLITICS AROUND THE WORLD THAN IN THE PREVIOUS 50 YEARS.


Financially, Clinton had a Republican controlled Congress since 94. 'Around the world' we still had Iraq firing at our planes in the no fly zone. We still had N.Korea with their nuke program and we still had Osama making plans to attack us.



Old Man Archer said:


> And in the next 96 months ''W'' Lied to be able to start a war (Iraq was not responsible for 911)


Did Barack lie when he said the unemployment rate wouldn't go over 8%? Or was he led to believe that it wouldn't go over 8% and he was just wrong?



Old Man Archer said:


> Lied when he said he would get Osama BinLaden (He stopped the hunt for him)


You don't really believe that we ever stopped hunting for Osama, do you?



Old Man Archer said:


> He and Cheney got richer off the ''Oil shortage'' (You did realize they were kinda rich and that their families got that way from oil and refinerys right?)


 If Bush was a doughnut salesman before he was POTUS, and the price of doughnuts went up after he became POTUS, would you blame him for that to?



Old Man Archer said:


> And speaking of Cheney and gun rights do you really think he should be a champion for gun enthusiasts( If a blue collar man in Il. was to shoot someone in his own hunting party he'd not only get fined but spend time in jail and lose all his hunting rights and his firearms for recklously firing a weapon)


Accidents happen. 



Old Man Archer said:


> And to those who were bickering back and forth about whether they had served in the military remember this ""W'' dodged the draft by enlisting in the reserves or was it the coast guard , not like it matters he didn't report (Daddy bought him out of the trouble that any of us would have incurred as a result)


Did you hear the latest news that Bush volunteered to go to Vietnam, and Dan Rather knew that info when he aired his bogus story 55 days before the 04 election?

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/brad-w...teered-vietnam-cbss-mapes-deliberately-omitte




> Mapes had information prior to the airing of the September 8 [2004] Segment that President Bush, while in the TexANG [Texas Air National Guard] did volunteer for service in Vietnam but was turned down in favor of more experienced pilots.






Old Man Archer said:


> The tax rebates ''W'' and his administration gave out wasn't really his to give out


Actually, a lot of the people that got the rebates shouldn't have because the money didn't belong to them either seeing as though they didn't make enough to pay income taxes.



Old Man Archer said:


> and should have been used to Pay for part of the war in Iraq as should the tax relief he gave the rich


Why do you hold so much animosity towards people keeping the money that they earned?



Old Man Archer said:


> ( Now most of it will be footed by our children and grandchildren and even possibly our great grandchildren


Old Man, it has been proven that Obama has spent more money that we don't have in 6 months than Bush did in 8 years. 



Old Man Archer said:


> BUT AS ''W'' SAID IN A PRIVATE FUNDRAISER WHERE THERE WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ANY PRESS but a couple snuck in and caught him on tape saying YOU ARE MY PEOPLE THE HAVES AND THE HAVE MORES AND YOU ARE THE PEOPLE I CARE ABOUT THE TOP 1% ....


Got a link?



Old Man Archer said:


> Well I quess I wasn't included as one of his people and he didn't care about me and most of the people on this site.


I hear a violin.




Old Man Archer said:


> I LOVE THIS COUNTRY AND COULD GO ON ABOUT THE REPUBLICAN DOWNFALLS ALL NIGHT LONG BUT WON'T.


Good




Old Man Archer said:


> I feel that all who are bashing Obama should give him the same amount of time to straighten up the country that it took ''W'' to screw it up you can't honestly blame him for the shape the country is in it was handed to him this way even McCain distanced himself from ''W'' and the REP. party saying it was in the worst shape it had ever been in. Expecting Obama to have it fixed in just 8 months after it took 'W'' and his cohorts 96 months to screw it up


Did you forget that the Congress was controlled by Dems the last 24 months of the Bush Administration? Give Obama 96 months to fix things! Are you crazy? Anyone with half a brain can see that they are not trying to fix this economy. They want pain and suffering because they want more people like you to feel sorry for themselves and become dependent on 'big government'.


----------



## grnxlt

:jaw:
BRAVO AKM. You've done your homework:wink:


----------



## ftshooter

grnxlt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4r6YCUtxfs&feature=player_embedded


That is funny right there...


----------



## Jim C

Old Man Archer said:


> When Bill Clinton left office the US was doing better FINANCIALLY AND IN POLITICS AROUND THE WORLD THAN IN THE PREVIOUS 50 YEARS. And in the next 96 months ''W'' Lied to be able to start a war (Iraq was not responsible for 911) Lied when he said he would get Osama BinLaden (He stopped the hunt for him) He and Cheney got richer off the ''Oil shortage'' (You did realize they were kinda rich and that their families got that way from oil and refinerys right?) And speaking of Cheney and gun rights do you really think he should be a champion for gun enthusiasts( If a blue collar man in Il. was to shoot someone in his own hunting party he'd not only get fined but spend time in jail and lose all his hunting rights and his firearms for recklously firing a weapon) And to those who were bickering back and forth about whether they had served in the military remember this ""W'' dodged the draft by enlisting in the reserves or was it the coast guard , not like it matters he didn't report (Daddy bought him out of the trouble that any of us would have incurred as a result) The tax rebates ''W'' and his administration gave out wasn't really his to give out and should have been used to Pay for part of the war in Iraq as should the tax relief he gave the rich ( Now most of it will be footed by our children and grandchildren and even possibly our great grandchildren BUT AS ''W'' SAID IN A PRIVATE FUNDRAISER WHERE THERE WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ANY PRESS but a couple snuck in and caught him on tape saying YOU ARE MY PEOPLE THE HAVES AND THE HAVE MORES AND YOU ARE THE PEOPLE I CARE ABOUT THE TOP 1% .... Well I quess I wasn't included as one of his people and he didn't care about me and most of the people on this site. I LOVE THIS COUNTRY AND COULD GO ON ABOUT THE REPUBLICAN DOWNFALLS ALL NIGHT LONG BUT WON'T. I feel that all who are bashing Obama should give him the same amount of time to straighten up the country that it took ''W'' to screw it up you can't honestly blame him for the shape the country is in it was handed to him this way even McCain distanced himself from ''W'' and the REP. party saying it was in the worst shape it had ever been in. Expecting Obama to have it fixed in just 8 months after it took 'W'' and his cohorts 96 months to screw it up is like taking out 30 credit cards in your childs name and then maxing them all out in a month and then telling your child he has to pay them all back out of his newspaper route money. DO I THINK OBAMA IS DOING EVERYTHING RIGHT -NO- DO I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING HE DOES -NO- DO I THINK HE HAS SOME GOOD IDEAS AND THAT HE WILL DO MORE FOR THE WORKING MAN -YES- FAIRS FAIR WE PUT UP WITH ''W'' AND HIS CIRCUS OF LIES AND DECEIT YOU CAN GIVE OBAMA HIS CHANCE AND STOP BLAMING HIM FOR WHAT WAS HANDED HIM.



Another class warfare type. Is it Bush's fault you don't have a job? No one has ever made the poor rich by impovershing the wealthy. No one ever made the slow fast by crippling the fleet of foot. 

You have drunk the Obamaid and you think that taking more money from hard working people will make you better off? 

Answer one question-what party NEEDS millions of people dependent on the government and addicted to government handouts in order to win elections?

when you answer that question you will realize what PARTY pushes policies designed to KEEP PEOPLE DEPENDENT ON THE GOVERNMENT and DEPENDENT on Entitlements.


----------



## timboj

old man archer said:


> when bill clinton left office the us was doing better financially and in politics around the world than in the previous 50 years. And in the next 96 months ''w'' lied to be able to start a war (iraq was not responsible for 911) lied when he said he would get osama binladen (he stopped the hunt for him) he and cheney got richer off the ''oil shortage'' (you did realize they were kinda rich and that their families got that way from oil and refinerys right?) and speaking of cheney and gun rights do you really think he should be a champion for gun enthusiasts( if a blue collar man in il. Was to shoot someone in his own hunting party he'd not only get fined but spend time in jail and lose all his hunting rights and his firearms for recklously firing a weapon) and to those who were bickering back and forth about whether they had served in the military remember this ""w'' dodged the draft by enlisting in the reserves or was it the coast guard , not like it matters he didn't report (daddy bought him out of the trouble that any of us would have incurred as a result) the tax rebates ''w'' and his administration gave out wasn't really his to give out and should have been used to pay for part of the war in iraq as should the tax relief he gave the rich ( now most of it will be footed by our children and grandchildren and even possibly our great grandchildren but as ''w'' said in a private fundraiser where there was not supposed to be any press but a couple snuck in and caught him on tape saying you are my people the haves and the have mores and you are the people i care about the top 1% .... Well i quess i wasn't included as one of his people and he didn't care about me and most of the people on this site. I love this country and could go on about the republican downfalls all night long but won't. I feel that all who are bashing obama should give him the same amount of time to straighten up the country that it took ''w'' to screw it up you can't honestly blame him for the shape the country is in it was handed to him this way even mccain distanced himself from ''w'' and the rep. Party saying it was in the worst shape it had ever been in. Expecting obama to have it fixed in just 8 months after it took 'w'' and his cohorts 96 months to screw it up is like taking out 30 credit cards in your childs name and then maxing them all out in a month and then telling your child he has to pay them all back out of his newspaper route money. Do i think obama is doing everything right -no- do i agree with everything he does -no- do i think he has some good ideas and that he will do more for the working man -yes- fairs fair we put up with ''w'' and his circus of lies and deceit you can give obama his chance and stop blaming him for what was handed him.


bravo! Well stated!


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> Remember that fat black woman who howled that if Obama wins she won't have to pay her mortgage?


:ban:


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> :ban:


typical moon bat-you suggest a ban because you cannot win an argument. That clip of that woman was rather famous-when I get home I will find the youtube clip.

You are the one who ought to be banned for being a Obama-monica koolaid drinking parasite:wink:


----------



## AR_Headhunter

timboj said:


> :ban:


Why are you holding up :ban:? Many of us remember seeing that on TV.


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> he accomplished much.




Lest we forget ........... the argument has been over since these profound keystrokes........


----------



## junker

Jim C said:


> . *I am talking about welfare mothers who breed at 3X the rates of net tax payers. * .



interesting statistic.....source? 

*"I am talking about people who drop out of HS to do drugs and steal because the dems made that easy for them to do."*

so the reason kids drop out of school to do drugs and steal is also the fault of the democrats. WOW. Just wow.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> Don't know history too well do you...... I'll tell you something you probably would hate to know: A democrat was in office when we first sent troops into VIETNAM......Yes, I can blame a Democrat for an unnecessary war.
> 
> Tell us Lite speed, what was your MOS??? What foreign war did you serve in??? I served in Iraq and Afghanistan and my father in Vietnam. I think I will complain about this Administration all I want and you can just stay sick and tired. If you are going to challenge our military service you should throw that info out there for everyone to see.


30+ years
27E
88M
88N


----------



## junker

LiteSpeed1 said:


> 30+ years
> 27E
> 88M
> 88N



i'd say that just about covers that


----------



## timboj

LiteSpeed1 said:


> 30+ years
> 27E
> 88M
> 88N


BOOYAH ! :icon_salut:


----------



## .454

timboj said:


> :ban:


Go pound sand.
Race baiter.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> 30+ years
> 27E
> 88M
> 88N


You were a driver................. COME ON DUDE.

And a 27 Echo is what??? A missile repair man...

88N, transportation cordinator. 

SO, in other words, you don't have any combat experience and you didn't see anything close to it. That does some that up. Thanks for playing.

I'll take my two combat tours in the 101st as an infantryman over your 30 years of being a repair man and a driver. Again, you can stay sick and tired.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> You were a driver................. COME ON DUDE.
> 
> And a 27 Echo is what??? A missile repair man...
> 
> 88N, transportation cordinator.
> 
> SO, in other words, you don't have any combat experience and you didn't see anything close to it. That does some that up. Thanks for playing.
> 
> I'll take my two combat tours in the 101st and an infantryman over your 30 years of being a repair man and a driver.


You trying to tell me 88Ms don't see combat? As for 30 years....I'm damn proud of my 30 years and will not let anyone try to belittle it.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> You trying to tell me 88Ms don't see combat?


NO, 88 mikes do see combat. Mostly IEDs now. However, I asked you what war you fought in, you didn't answer. Your thirty years means nothing, DID YOU SEE COMBAT??? Comparing the combat success of 88 mikes with an 11 bravo will make you look bad.....Don't try..... You want to talk about our soldiers now, if we are in Iraq or Afghanistan it's because we volenteered by joining the military. Do not throw around the military because you think it will help you win an argument. This is the difference between the Infantry and you non combat MOSs, we still believe in our mission. Enjoy and be proud of your 30 years. Just remember, every one of them was SUPPORT.


----------



## junker

Mrohr1 said:


> You were a driver................. COME ON DUDE.
> 
> And a 27 Echo is what??? A missile repair man...
> 
> 88N, transportation cordinator.
> 
> SO, in other words, you don't have any combat experience and you didn't see anything close to it. That does some that up. Thanks for playing.
> 
> I'll take my two combat tours in the 101st as an infantryman over your 30 years of being a repair man and a driver. Again, you can stay sick and tired.



spoken like a true dick. the man has 30 years in the military. He served his country as you did. you a better man bc you saw combat? Give me a break. He deserves the same amount of respect as you deserve. no more no less.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> NO, 88 mikes do see combat. Mostly IEDs now. However, I asked you what war you fought in, you didn't answer. Your thirty years means nothing, DID YOU SEE COMBAT??? Comparing the combat success of 88 mikes with an 11 bravo will make you look bad.....Don't try..... You want to talk about our soldiers now, if we are in Iraq or Afghanistan it's because we volenteered by joining the military. * Do not throw around the military because you think it will help you win an argument. *This is the difference between the Infantry and you non combat MOSs, we still believe in our mission.


I never do.


----------



## Mrohr1

junker said:


> spoken like a true dick. the man has 30 years in the military. He served his country as you did. you a better man bc you saw combat? Give me a break. He deserves the same amount of respect as you deserve. no more no less.


LOL, Give me a break, I don't owe him anything and he doesn't owe me anything. Go lecture to the middle schoolers, MOSs argue all the freaking time, this is the military. If you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I never do.


"Like seriously wounded soldiers that will require care for the rest of their lives? You can't blame that on Democrat spending when it's a direct result of an unnecessary war. "

I stated where I can blame a democrat for an unnecessary war. You threw out wounded soldiers trying to blame them as parasites because the republicans caused this. Sorry, we didn't ask for the towers to fall, much like the vietnam vets didn't ask for the draft. This coversation is dead.


----------



## Two Blade

Mrohr1 said:


> This coversation is dead.


You disparaged millions of vets that never saw combat and now you want to end the conversation! I say we keep it going so that other people here that served and never saw combat can tell you how they feel about your pathetic comments.




Mrohr1 said:


> Your thirty years means nothing, DID YOU SEE COMBAT???


I guess my 3+ years from 88 till 91 means nothing! Hell, I was 11H and I did not see combat and I can guarantee you that there are a hellava lot more that served that are like me and did not see combat than did see combat. Now that I think about it, with as much trash as you are talking, I doubt that you saw combat or even served.


----------



## Mrohr1

AKM said:


> I guess my 3+ years from 88 till 91 means nothing! Hell, I was 11H and I did not see combat and I can guarantee you that there are a hellava lot more that served that are like me and did not see combat than did see combat. Now that I think about it, with as much trash as you are talking, I doubt that you saw combat or even served.


LOL, doubt all you want, that's fine with me.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> "Like seriously wounded soldiers that will require care for the rest of their lives? You can't blame that on Democrat spending when it's a direct result of an unnecessary war. "
> 
> I stated where I can blame a democrat for an unnecessary war. You threw out wounded soldiers trying to blame them as parasites because the republicans caused this. Sorry, we didn't ask for the towers to fall, much like the vietnam vets didn't ask for the draft. This coversation is dead.


I do not consider any combat wounded vet a parasite! Simply pointing out that even after the war is over there will still be costs associated toward healthcare for them.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I do not consider a combat wounded vet a parasite!


NO, brother, it was funny how you threw it out as parasites CREATED by the Republicans comparing them to the real parasites that feast off the system. I know you don't view them as actual parasites. I'll save that for the meth dealers down the road that are still on welfare with their 7 kids from 7 different daddies.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I do not consider any combat wounded vet a parasite! Simply pointing out that even after the war is over there will still be costs associated toward healthcare for them.


Yeah, I actually need to apologize for being so damn jumpy. I go to college all day and half of my teachers are liberal as hell and throw up such things as wounded soldiers to validate their opinion and they usually get a ear full from me. It's a wonder why I even get good grades because it seems like all they do most of the time is lecture about conservatives more than their actual lesson plan. In all actuality, we are not sick of democrats, we are sick of the little sissy liberals who have taken over the party and made them nothing more than a bunch of tree huggers and weak mined fools. Heck, I'm conservative but I thought about voting for BO until I found out more about him.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> Yeah, I actually need to apologize for being so damn jumpy. I go to college all day and half of my teachers are liberal as hell and throw up such things as wounded soldiers to validate their opinion and they usually get a ear full from me. It's a wonder why I even get good grades because it seems like all they do most of the time is lecture about conservatives more than their actual lesson plan. In all actuality, we are not sick of democrats, we are sick of the little sissy liberals who have taken over the party and made them nothing more than a bunch of tree huggers and weak mined fools. Heck, I'm conservative but I thought about voting for BO until I found out more about him.


No harm. Hell, I've probably argued with guys with a lot more rank than you had/have. LOL I just don't like anyone questioning my service....I'm proud of it.


----------



## JimRay

For the record, I'll thank the both (all) of you! To quote Korn field county on HEE HAW.... "Saaaa..allute!"


----------



## hoytmonger

junker said:


> spoken like a true dick. the man has 30 years in the military. He served his country as you did. you a better man bc you saw combat? Give me a break. He deserves the same amount of respect as you deserve. no more no less.


Personally speaking, I think someone who has served _in_ the line of fire is deserving of a bit more respect than someone serving away from the action.
I'm not saying those serving away from the action deserve _no_ respect, quite the contrary they do deserve respect. It's just that those who have had shots fired at them with the intent to kill them are deserving of more respect and gratitude.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

hoytmonger said:


> Personally speaking, I think someone who has served _in_ the line of fire is deserving of a bit more respect than someone serving away from the action.
> I'm not saying those serving away from the action deserve _no_ respect, quite the contrary they do deserve respect. It's just that those who have had shots fired at them with the intent to kill them are deserving of more respect and gratitude.


When you're in the military, you go where the military tells you. The lowly support people are no less important than those on the front lines. Everyone has a job to do and must do it correctly for the good of the mission. How are those guys "on the line" going to be able to complete their mission without SUPPLY sending their ammo and equipment in the lowly TRANSPORTATION vehicles driven by a lowly 88M? 

Just different parts of the Big Green Machine.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> When you're in the military, you go where the military tells you. The lowly support people are no less important than those on the front lines. Everyone has a job to do and must do it correctly for the good of the mission. How are those guys "on the line" going to be able to complete their mission without SUPPLY sending their ammo and equipment in the lowly TRANSPORTATION vehicles driven by a lowly 88M?
> 
> Just different parts of the Big Green Machine.


While you are correct about the Big Green Machine, many infantry positions are resupplied by the 11b themselves. Heavier equipment is usually hauled by the 88s but usually with Infantry escorts. At least that's the way we usually done things in my old unit. 88s usually stayed driving the LMTVs (and other vehicles) with convoy security provided by us. Lesser positions were resupplied in house with the infantry companies taking over the duty because it works better this way. Trust me, we can get resupplied if the roads are blocked. This is actually a reason why there is no 11H anymore. Most infantry companies have adopted vehicle training. Not as in detail as say a Delta Company (which used to house the 11H) who's specialty was running the gun trucks.


----------



## Two Blade

Mrohr1 said:


> (which used to house the 11H) who's specialty was running the gun trucks.


11H ran "gun trucks"! Not when I was in. Do you even know what 11H is/was?


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I thought 11H was Heavy Anti Armor Infantyman?


----------



## Mrohr1

AKM said:


> 11H ran "gun trucks"! Not when I was in. Do you even know what 11H is/was?


See, didn't have a clue, they were expelled before I entered. Thanks for correcting me. By the way 11M is gone too. 11 Hotels, I thought, were always numerous in delta companies because they could carry TOW missiles on the trucks. Again, never in a delta company and 11H was gone before I got there so I never really paid attention to it.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I thought 11H was Heavy Anti Armor Infantyman?


It was, but I thought they hung out with delta companies to enable the use of the TOW missile system. I know our weapon squads house Jav gunners but we are all 11B. I told you, 11H was gone before I got there, so I never really paid attention to it. Why would I pay attention to something that no longer existed???

"You disparaged millions of vets that never saw combat and now you want to end the conversation! I say we keep it going so that other people here that served and never saw combat can tell you how they feel about your pathetic comments."

Yes, I will discourage the millions that never saw combat when it comes to combat related arguements. They can preach all they want but they are missing the one thing that makes their arguement valid, the experience.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Mrohr1 said:


> It was, but I thought they hung out with delta companies to enable the use of the TOW missile system. I know our weapon squads house Jav gunners but we are all 11B. I told you, 11H was gone before I got there, so I never really paid attention to it. Why would I pay attention to something that no longer existed???
> 
> 
> 
> *"You disparaged millions of vets that never saw combat and now you want to end the conversation! I say we keep it going so that other people here that served and never saw combat can tell you how they feel about your pathetic comments."*
> Yes, I will discourage the millions that never saw combat when it comes to combat related arguements. They can preach all they want but they are missing the one thing that makes their arguement valid, the experience.


 Not sure if this is directed at me or not. Just so you know...I didn't say this.

I was 27E in the early 80s, switched to Trans in 1985, so I don't have the slightest idea how they were utilized.


----------



## Mrohr1

Weird, the 11H and 11M ended three days after I joined service......Strange.


----------



## Mrohr1

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Not sure if this is directed at me or not. Just so you know...I didn't say this.


NO, it was AKM, I was just in the ZONE>....LOL....

I just pulled a WARBOW: I googled it.


----------



## grnxlt

If George W. Bush had been the first President to need a teleprompter installed to be able to get through a press conference, would you have laughed and said this is more proof of how he inept he is on his own and is really controlled by smarter men behind the scenes? 

If George W. Bush had spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to take Laura Bush to a play in NYC, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had reduced your retirement plan's holdings of GM stock by 90% and given the unions a majority stake in GM, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had made a joke at the expense of the Special Olympics, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had given Gordon Brown a set of inexpensive and incorrectly formatted DVDs, when Gordon Brown had given him a thoughtful and historically significant gift, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had given the Queen of England an IPod containing videos of his speeches, would you have thought this embarrassingly narcissistic and tacky? 

If George W. Bush had bowed to the King of Saudi Arabia , would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had visited Austria and made reference to the non-existent "Austrian language," would you have brushed it off as a minor slip? 

If George W. Bush had filled his cabinet and circle of advisers with people who cannot seem to keep current in their income taxes, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had been so Spanish illiterate as to refer to "Cinco de Cuatro" in front of the Mexican ambassador when it was the 5th of May (Cinco de Mayo), and continued to flub it when he tried again, would you have winced in embarrassment? 

If George W. Bush had mis-spelled the word "advice" would you have hammered him for it for years like Dan Quayle and potatoe as proof of what a dunce he is? 

If George W. Bush had burned 9,000 gallons of jet fuel to go plant a single tree on Earth Day, would you have concluded he's a hypocrite? 

If George W. Bush's administration had okayed Air Force One flying low over millions of people followed by a jet fighter in downtown Manhattan causing widespread panic, would you have wondered whether they actually get what happened on 9-11? 

If George W. Bush had failed to send relief aid to flood victims throughout the Midwest with more people killed or made homeless than in New Orleans , would you want it made into a major ongoing political issue with claims of racism and incompetence? 

If George W. Bush had ordered the firing of the CEO of a major corporation, even though he had no constitutional authority to do so, would you have approved? 

If George W Bush had proposed to double the national debt, which had taken more than two centuries to accumulate, in one year, would you have approved? 

If George W. Bush had then proposed to double the debt again within 10 years, would you have approved? 

So, tell me again, what is it about Obama that makes him so brilliant and impressive? Can't think of anything? Don't worry. He's done all this in 7 months -- so you'll have three more years to come up with an answer.


----------



## Two Blade

Mrohr1 said:


> Yes, I will discourage the millions that never saw combat when it comes to combat related arguements. They can preach all they want but they are missing the one thing that makes their arguement valid, the experience.


I didn't say 'discourage'! I said 'disparage'. Sure, you have more experience in war and I would never try to say otherwise. But.....imho, you were clearly thinking that your service is better than another vets because you saw combat. IMHO, that is pure bs. Going into combat is all about timing. We have a Memorial Day and we have a Veteran's Day. We have a Memorial Day to honor those that paid the ultimate sacrifice. We have a Veteran's Day to honor ALL Veterans. IMHO, you are not a special Veteran jut because you saw combat.



Mrohr1 said:


> Just remember, every one of them was SUPPORT.





Mrohr1 said:


> I'll take my two combat tours in the 101st as an infantryman over your 30 years of being a repair man and a driver. Again, you can stay sick and tired.


----------



## BarneySlayer

grnxlt said:


> If George W. Bush had spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to take Laura Bush to a play in NYC, would you have approved?
> 
> ....So, tell me again, what is it about Obama that makes him so brilliant and impressive? Can't think of anything? Don't worry. He's done all this in 7 months -- so you'll have three more years to come up with an answer.


I want to know....

What was Obama doing taking Laura to a play in NYC?

Does George know?:embara:


----------



## grnxlt

If George W. Bush had spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to take Laura Bush to a play in NYC, would you have approved? 





Where do you see Nobama??


----------



## BigBirdVA

Here you go.


----------



## grnxlt

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> If George W. Bush had spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to take Laura Bush to a play in NYC, would you have approved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see Nobama??



i wouldn't care. it cost a ton of money for any president and his family to go anywhere. security alone costs a pretty penny.


----------



## grnxlt

junker said:


> i wouldn't care. it cost a ton of money for any president and his family to go anywhere. security alone costs a pretty penny.


No, thu guy above said..."What was Obama doing taking Laura to a play in NYC?

Does George know?"....I was just pointing out that he read it wrong.



But if you like your tax money going to Obama and co. going to NYC for a play and tells the rest of the country to tighten up.....well,that's you not me


----------



## junker

grnxlt said:


> No, thu guy above said..."What was Obama doing taking Laura to a play in NYC?
> 
> Does George know?"....I was just pointing out that he read it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you like your tax money going to Obama and co. going to NYC for a play and tells the rest of the country to tighten up.....well,that's you not me


oh my bad. missed that thanks.


----------



## grnxlt

ukey:


----------



## dmason390

I like Meat said:


> It is the liberal/socialist faction of the Democrat party that is in the process of destroying this great country.....You Know the one....it is headed up by Ahhhhbama and has the followings of Pelosi, Reid, Kennedy, Dodd, Schumer, Fienstien, Boxer, Waters, Waxman, Frank, and the rest of the anti-America crowd.......The ignorance and dumbing down of the American voters are what put us where we are today(You know who you are).....however, Ahhhhbama's incompetence is now coming to light and with this poor excuse for a health bill and his Cap and Trade and Tax he has awakened a sleeping giant and we conservatives are going to take this country back and save it from socialized destruction......voters are now seeing thru Ahhhhbama's BS and they do not like what they see......the teachings that Ahhhhbama learned from Wright, Ayers, Alinski and the Chicago mob style tactics being used just dont cut it with the American public......1 term President.................:darkbeer:



I agree to an extent but if you pay attention to what is going on not what is said......... Ahhhhbama is not the liberal peopel claim which is his problem in getting the healthcare reform through! He is really more closely aligned with Blue Dog dems and Mod rep. He has tried to get rid of the public option portion several times, but need the liberal Dems support and they want the public option. All those anti hunting/gun bills are presented by radical dems but it's a reason they get no where.......... no support that is a fringe part of the Dem party. This administration (fingers crossed it keeps up) has signed legislation knowwingly allowing side arms on public land and has said specifically he does not intend to affect hunting rights. I read his site, he voted to increase ammo cost in Chicago, but opposes it nationally stating that the issue reagrding guns is (GULP) a states rights matter. As I said previously, Republicans hate Obama for the same reason many hated Clinton......... he is in many regards a "DINO" who associates primarily with Southern democrats. Becuase of that, he is pretty hard to fight someone who says much the same you say. If Obama were a pure liberal far laefty he wcould get a lot throufgh, but becuase he is truely in the middle he catches (&^&*( from both sides. Now, his real problem, is that he is so moderate that he is in may repects alot like Bush and Mcain so the questions becomes......... where is the change? All the rest is BS (birthers, Nazi's, socialists) to stir up the pot to make money.


----------



## Two Blade

dmason390 said:


> I agree to an extent but if you pay attention to what is going on not what is said......... Ahhhhbama is not the liberal peopel claim which is his problem in getting the healthcare reform through! He is really more closely aligned with Blue Dog dems and Mod rep. He has tried to get rid of the public option portion several times, but need the liberal Dems support and they want the public option. All those anti hunting/gun bills are presented by radical dems but it's a reason they get no where.......... no support that is a fringe part of the Dem party. This administration (fingers crossed it keeps up) has signed legislation knowwingly allowing side arms on public land and has said specifically he does not intend to affect hunting rights. I read his site, he voted to increase ammo cost in Chicago, but opposes it nationally stating that the issue reagrding guns is (GULP) a states rights matter. As I said previously, Republicans hate Obama for the same reason many hated Clinton......... he is in many regards a "DINO" who associates primarily with Southern democrats. Becuase of that, he is pretty hard to fight someone who says much the same you say. If Obama were a pure liberal far laefty he wcould get a lot throufgh, but becuase he is truely in the middle he catches (&^&*( from both sides. Now, his real problem, is that he is so moderate that he is in may repects alot like Bush and Mcain so the questions becomes......... where is the change? All the rest is BS (birthers, Nazi's, socialists) to stir up the pot to make money.


I don't think it's a stretch for me to say that you are clueless if you honestly think that Obongo isn't a liberal.


----------



## cjheap

AKM said:


> I don't think it's a stretch for me to say that you are clueless if you honestly think that Obongo isn't a liberal.


Agreed. 

He is a slickster who lives by the polls and knows what will pass.


----------



## junker

wah


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Don't let Obama turn the U.S in to a socialist country.

Having spent so much time in the U.S (it's my 2nd home) and living in Scotland, it does work here and I do have my likes/dislikes it's not perfect but neither system is.

I do not think with the size of U.S alone that socialism would work and that is just one of my problems with it, it is fine the way it is.

The dems are always plotting something and I do not trust them one bit. 
I will continue to be a republican despite my location.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Look more of that change we were promised. Think it's bad now? Wait until things slow down in the colder weather. 

Hmmmmm...... How come if they say the big picture is improving the numbers don't reflect that? Sure am glad Obama is creating those 1 million jobs like he promised. 



> *42 states lose jobs in August, up from 29 in July*
> 
> WASHINGTON — Forty-two states lost jobs last month, up from 29 in July, with the biggest net payroll cuts coming in Texas, Michigan, Georgia and Ohio.
> 
> The Labor Department also reported Friday that 27 states saw their unemployment rates increase in August, and 14 states and Washington D.C., reported unemployment rates of 10 percent or above.
> 
> The report shows jobs remain scarce even as most analysts believe the economy is pulling out of the worst recession since the 1930s. Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke said earlier this week that the recovery isn't likely to be rapid enough to reduce unemployment for some time.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iG41E9cl-hj1iLR6_ln6q-z8FY4QD9APU3JO2


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> wah


Dunce :lalala::lalala:


----------



## johnnyv917

kavo 71 said:


> joe scarborough of "morning joe" on msnbc from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. he IS the only fair and balanced concervative on tv.


how could joe and oberman work together on same job and joe be conservative? spike your kool-aide?


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> Dunce :lalala::lalala:


nice manners


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> nice manners


You are one to talk Mr. Kool AId Drinker










Note: You are the one making disparaging comments as quoted above.


----------



## junker

cjheap said:


> You are one to talk Mr. Kool AId Drinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: You are the one making disparaging comments as quoted above.



I like kool aid.....grape is my favorite


----------



## BigBirdVA

junker said:


> I like kool aid.....grape is my favorite


I heard grape was laced with stupid.


----------



## junker

BigBirdVA said:


> I heard grape was laced with stupid.


yeah, it's what you "heard" like much of the crap you post.....its what you heard...not really based on fact or anything.


----------



## cjheap

junker said:


> yeah, it's what you "heard" like much of the crap you post.....its what you heard...not really based on fact or anything.



yea :embara:


----------



## BigBirdVA

junker said:


> yeah, it's what you "heard" like much of the crap you post.....its what you heard...not really based on fact or anything.


See it is true. Appears to work better on some than others.


----------



## cjheap

BigBirdVA said:


> I heard grape was laced with stupid.


Junkie is " Stuck on Stupid"


----------



## grnxlt

:rock:


----------



## BigBirdVA

grnxlt said:


> :rock:


Nice one.


----------



## JimRay

*Be Cool*

Guys, although I disagree with Junker on everything (except the Ob/K. West/jack***** remark) he's not that bad of a guy. He simply wants to give the big "O" a chance to work his magic. I don't want to discourage anyone from a normal intellectual discussion of the issues, but when we name-call people with different opinions from "ours", we have become what we accuse the other side of doing. The only times I've seen junker go "smart *****", is when you attempt to back him in a corner with trivial name calling. 
Let's discuss the issues with facts and common sense to convert those with differing opinions. You might just learn something.


----------



## junker

JimRay said:


> Guys, although I disagree with Junker on everything (except the Ob/K. West/jack***** remark) he's not that bad of a guy. He simply wants to give the big "O" a chance to work his magic. I don't want to discourage anyone from a normal intellectual discussion of the issues, but when we name-call people with different opinions from "ours", we have become what we accuse the other side of doing. The only times I've seen junker go "smart *****", is when you attempt to back him in a corner with trivial name calling.
> Let's discuss the issues with facts and common sense to convert those with differing opinions. You might just learn something.


thanks jim. its all good on here. i know i've shown my @ss several times

btw.....you should have that sauce tomorrow if not today. i tracked it yesterday. also, there's an envelope in there so be careful opening it. In the envelope you will find a check for $10k......ha just kidding. its a birth announcement. but there is a present in there for you.


----------



## JimRay

Anthrax?


----------



## Moon

*Anyone that can't see, or refuses to see*

what George Sorro's obama and his radical Czar goons are trying to do to this country, is in denial or an idiot...............and I'm sticking to it. They have a major problem though, Americans are waking up to the BS. 

Liberal so called "progressive" radicals have been planning this for years and they think now is their big chance to "fundementally change America" (obama said it and you idiots paid no attention to it) and voted for change. Mrs. obama said "my husband is going to require you get out of your comfort zone" It'll be a cold day in hell when I and millions of Americans will let obama or any president define where our comfort zone is, not to mention that I must get out of it. 

Quaddafi called obama his son today. Now there's a cutie. Look up the word "ugly" in the dictionary and his photo will likely be there. These are the folks obama wants to pacify.ukey:


----------



## Carpshooter

Mrohr1 said:


> Weird, the 11H and 11M ended three days after I joined service......Strange.


:sad:Sad that you didn't know but 11H was a T.O.W. or Dragon infantry MOS ,as they operated the anti armour weapon that was found in infantry units ,mostly mechanized on tracs as I was one and later an 11 C. (81 mm mortars ):sad:

Your knowledge on Army infantry is poor as you do show a lack of knowing easy things to remember !:sad:I was later an 88 mike and this is a very important MOS in the Army ,as nothing moves without the trucks !:sad:

Fabrication !


----------



## varcher

If your not 11B, your support!


----------



## curtisy

:uzi:


----------



## WVDave

*Pretty much sums it up...*

Why Obama-World Is Dangerous

In President Obama's utopia he is fine with the idea of "American Exceptionalism" being challenged or even turned upside down. To Obama, an America that stands tall in contrast to others seems arrogant. To our enemies, an America that seems ashamed of herself seems weak.

Although he's 48-years-old President Obama is, in many ways, still just a lost boy. He seeks to live, not in the real world, but in a utopia. His insistence on living in this world -- though it may appear attractive to the uneducated, neglected and naive -- is dangerous and impacts every American.

As the first pundit in America to predict Mr. Obama's political rise and electoral success, it is with great regret that I say the following: President Obama is not a strong leader. His willingness to cede most of his domestic agenda to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has cost him dearly in his first year. And his unwillingness to admit that the world is at a crossroads is a demonstration of his paralysis as a leader on the most important questions of our time.

His rejection by the International Olympic Committee last week in Copenhagen was a stinging rebuke. And it confirmed not only his global impotence but also his inability to successfully push through projects he supports. It also revealed that the president has been relying on nothing more than his personality to win the day.

President Obama believes his good press far too often, relies too much on support from his trusted advisers -- instead of being open to genuine critical analysis -- and seems to feel that the American people are too "unevolved" to understand his political message and methods. All of these realities are just pushing the president further into an altered state. They're shaping his worldview and it's having a disastrous impact on the lives of average Americans.

Take the latest jobs report, for example. The report finds that the American people are suffering under an unemployment rate that is almost at 10 percent. And that's not all --the more realistic, unofficial unemployment rate puts the figure at about 17 percent. Why? Because many Americans have simply stopped looking for a job. A proven strategy to grow the economy and jump start a hiring trend would be to keep tax incentives for small business from disappearing in 2010. And the president shouldn't stop there he should add to them and allow the free market to work its magic. Working to expand a robust economy is the only answer to serious unemployment. But the president seems to believe that if he just has the right czar, in the right position, then job losses can be controlled. In the president's utopia, employment and the number of jobs available are fixed and finite, and "saving them" is better than or, at minimum, equal to "creating them."

Then there's health care. New poll numbers from Rasmussen find that the majority of the American people support health care reform but they do not, under any circumstances, support a government controlled "public option" -- or takeover -- of the industry. But President Obama doesn't seem to grasp the expressed will of the people who elected him. In the president's utopia it is *doctors,* not trial lawyers, that are being selfish and charging people for procedures they don't need just to "make a buck." In the world you and I live in, we know that doctors run the risk of a massive lawsuit every time they deliver bad news to a patient.

In Afghanistan, President Obama has deliberated for over a month about about whether to expand our footprint there by no more than 40,000 troops. While the military commanders he put in place to do the job beg him for more troops 43 more soldiers have died. Mr. Obama met with General McChrystal for less than an hour on Air Force One when he was in Copenhagen (but for only the second time since commissioning McChrystal to the theater), while Vice President Biden continues to whisper in his ear that things in the region are not working. In President Obama's utopia he wishes that war did not exist, but he has yet to realize that the threat from not dealing with it could be the worst scenario of all.

On Iran, President Obama has issued a stern assessment of the rogue nation's nuclear ambitions. In President Obama's utopia, stern words should be enough. They should cause a reasonable world leader to be so concerned that they will pick up the phone and iron out the differences by the afternoon. Yet even after the IAEA's meetings on Iran, even after the president issued another stern deadline, the administration has begun to backtrack. In President Obama's utopia, the United States is not superior to other nations. That's why we are powerless when we try to suggest what they should do. In fact, in President Obama's utopia, if we simply give up our weapons he believes the bad guys will give up theirs.

When it comes to the economy, "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need" sounds good. In a perfect world, such purity of goodness would be a place where we'd all like to live. But it would also be a place no one on this planet would recognize. In President Obama's utopia, the socialists and the communists DO have it right. Maybe this is why, in his memoirs, the president writes about how delighted he was to hang out with them in college. But the depravity of the human race has always been -- and will always be -- the fatal flaw in socialist and communist theory.

Finally, there is America's image in the world. In President Obama's utopia he is fine with the idea of "American Exceptionalism" being challenged or even turned upside down. Yet in reality no country has suffered more loss of its own, for the welfare of others, in history. To Obama, an America that stands tall in contrast to others seems arrogant. To our enemies, an America that seems ashamed of herself seems weak.

President Obama is not a strong decision maker -- most law professors aren't. They are too accustomed to arguing issues from all sides. The president is also a man who envisions a world that will never exist. It is his inability to recognize this flawed vision that makes our country more vulnerable, more hopeless and one with a bleak future, at least in the short run. It is, in a word, dangerous.

Kevin McCullough is the nationally syndicated host of "'Baldwin/McCullough Radio" now heard on 197 stations and columnist based in New York. He blogs at www.muscleheadrevolution.com. His second book "The Kind Of MAN Every Man SHOULD Be" is in stores now.


----------



## cjheap

*Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize*

This is just perfect, the Kenyan wins the Nobel for taking office. He was nominated before Feb 1 before he had even destroyed the US ecomomy.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Goes to show you how ignorant the world is. It does offer a question. Just how rigged is the world? And who is running it?


----------



## Wolf among dogs

*This is why ******s shouldnt breed....*

Yep... because the party matters !!! LOL IM so glad that we are reaping the rewards of our arrogance.


Blame who you want..its all of our faults for thinking we could rule the world or that we every did...LOL.


NO one is immune...Wave that flag harder, it worked in 1947 ...ya know , 70 years ago and times shouldnt change unless they benefit us...LOL.


Dumbasses !


----------



## whitehunter2

WOW, reading this thread really shows how our Gov has us over a barrel, and yea they are pumpin away and laughing....DEMS, REPUBLICANS and all you idiots who stand behind one party or the other to the deathukey:

they have us all fighting umonst ourselves, haaa, as they make decisions and have made decisions which are really going to make changes for us the people??
the Republicans are bashing the pres for not acting fast enough on sending more of our lads to afganistan?? yet the same idiots complain that the dems are rushing on health care reform...

don't you idiots see that this political system is OUT OF ORDER!! they no longer want to do whats right or needed for we americans, but spend all their energy and resources on making the other party look bad at the expense of us americans? because the pres has not made a decision on sending our boys to yet another war, the republicans are using this to try in some vien way to make him look bad at the expense of american LIVES??????

and if you tards really think your beloved party is above trying to make this current administration look bad at the expense of the american people either economically or with the lives of our troops than your starting to like being bent over that barrel and getting reamed, eeeehhhh haaaa, squeeeealllll piggies!!!


----------



## cjheap

whitehunter2 said:


> WOW, reading this thread really shows how our Gov has us over a barrel, and yea they are pumpin away and laughing....DEMS, REPUBLICANS and all you idiots who stand behind one party or the other to the deathukey:
> 
> they have us all fighting umonst ourselves, haaa, as they make decisions and have made decisions which are really going to make changes for us the people??
> the Republicans are bashing the pres for not acting fast enough on sending more of our lads to afganistan?? yet the same idiots complain that the dems are rushing on health care reform...
> 
> don't you idiots see that this political system is OUT OF ORDER!! they no longer want to do whats right or needed for we americans, but spend all their energy and resources on making the other party look bad at the expense of us americans? because the pres has not made a decision on sending our boys to yet another war, the republicans are using this to try in some vien way to make him look bad at the expense of american LIVES??????
> 
> and if you tards really think your beloved party is above trying to make this current administration look bad at the expense of the american people either economically or with the lives of our troops than your starting to like being bent over that barrel and getting reamed, eeeehhhh haaaa, squeeeealllll piggies!!!


Bad analogy. We are tired of Oboingo not making a decision on Afganastan since doing nothing is not acceptable. Either pull them out or win with overwelming force. 

As for health care, It is idiotic to bankrupt the country due to a fraction of the population choosing not to carry healthcare.


----------



## I like Meat

whitehunter2 said:


> WOW, reading this thread really shows how our Gov has us over a barrel, and yea they are pumpin away and laughing....DEMS, REPUBLICANS and all you idiots who stand behind one party or the other to the deathukey:
> 
> they have us all fighting umonst ourselves, haaa, as they make decisions and have made decisions which are really going to make changes for us the people??
> the Republicans are bashing the pres for not acting fast enough on sending more of our lads to afganistan?? yet the same idiots complain that the dems are rushing on health care reform...
> 
> don't you idiots see that this political system is OUT OF ORDER!! they no longer want to do whats right or needed for we americans, but spend all their energy and resources on making the other party look bad at the expense of us americans? because the pres has not made a decision on sending our boys to yet another war, the republicans are using this to try in some vien way to make him look bad at the expense of american LIVES??????
> 
> and if you tards really think your beloved party is above trying to make this current administration look bad at the expense of the american people either economically or with the lives of our troops than your starting to like being bent over that barrel and getting reamed, eeeehhhh haaaa, squeeeealllll piggies!!!


This is why I am a CONSERVATIVE !!.....not a Republican......two different entities.......:darkbeer:


----------



## JimRay

I like Meat said:


> This is why I am a CONSERVATIVE !!.....not a Republican......two different entities.......:darkbeer:


XX2 - Amen bro....


----------



## grnxlt

:wink:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Cant Lie Fella's. Im a Hard Core Rep. and voted for John M for alot of reasons. But I gotta give it the the Dems and the Pres Cause they just passsed certain leg. for the Disabled Vets that the Rep. WOULD NOT for the last 8 G.Bush Years. Makes me wonder if im with the wrong Party to be Honest. Concurrent Receipt Is a Big issue for the Vets and has been up on the floors for over a decade's and couldnt get passed. Its in the budget now and passed With a Dem. Majority and Pres. I dont know what to think.


----------



## curtisy

*hey ARCHERYXPERT...*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Cant Lie Fella's. Im a Hard Core Rep. and voted for John M for alot of reasons. But I gotta give it the the Dems and the Pres Cause they just passsed certain leg. for the Disabled Vets that the Rep. WOULD NOT for the last 8 G.Bush Years. Makes me wonder if im with the wrong Party to be Honest. Concurrent Receipt Is a Big issue for the Vets and has been up on the floors for over a decade's and couldnt get passed. Its in the budget now and passed With a Dem. Majority and Pres. I dont know what to think.


I don't believe your in the wrong party.I believe that to many republican polititions are so far right that they aren't any better than a liberal democrat.Not all democrats are anti gunners,it's just that not enough of the good ones are in politics:darkbeer:


----------



## cjheap

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Cant Lie Fella's. Im a Hard Core Rep. and voted for John M for alot of reasons. But I gotta give it the the Dems and the Pres Cause they just passsed certain leg. for the Disabled Vets that the Rep. WOULD NOT for the last 8 G.Bush Years. Makes me wonder if im with the wrong Party to be Honest. Concurrent Receipt Is a Big issue for the Vets and has been up on the floors for over a decade's and couldnt get passed. Its in the budget now and passed With a Dem. Majority and Pres. I dont know what to think.


So you will let the Kenyan buy you off with a shiny trinket ?

And actually the law was changed in 2004.

_Concurrent Retirement and Disability Pay (CRDP) Overview
Concurrent Receipt means to receive both military retirement benefits and VA disability compensation, and up until 2004 this was forbidden by law. To receive a VA disability compensation, disabled military retirees had to waive all or part of their military pay. The following is a summary of Concurrent Receipt:


Concurrent Receipt Overview
Qualified disabled military retirees will now get paid both their full military retirement pay and their VA disability compensation. This recently passed law phases out (over 9 years) the VA disability offset, which means that military retirees with 20 or more years of service and a 50% (or higher) VA rated disability will no longer have their military retirement pay reduced by the amount of their VA disability compensation._

http://www.military.com/benefits/military-pay/retired-pay/retired-concurrent-receipt-overview


----------



## grnxlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMe5dOgbu40&feature=player_embedded




We will lose it all......


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

cjheap said:


> So you will let the Kenyan buy you off with a shiny trinket ?
> 
> And actually the law was changed in 2004.
> 
> _Concurrent Retirement and Disability Pay (CRDP) Overview
> Concurrent Receipt means to receive both military retirement benefits and VA disability compensation, and up until 2004 this was forbidden by law. To receive a VA disability compensation, disabled military retirees had to waive all or part of their military pay. The following is a summary of Concurrent Receipt:
> 
> 
> Concurrent Receipt Overview
> Qualified disabled military retirees will now get paid both their full military retirement pay and their VA disability compensation. This recently passed law phases out (over 9 years) the VA disability offset, which means that military retirees with 20 or more years of service and a 50% (or higher) VA rated disability will no longer have their military retirement pay reduced by the amount of their VA disability compensation._
> 
> http://www.military.com/benefits/military-pay/retired-pay/retired-concurrent-receipt-overview


That was NOT FULL CONCURRENT Receipt. Full CR is in the New Budget, trust me I am a 100% DAV and I follow these things. And Giving Us DAV what we where Promised when we ENLISTED is not being payed off. The Republicans and My Republican President that I voted for twice promised up and down to get it done and DID NOT. However the Dems are in Power now and They took care of the VETS. Which should be a priority since they are the reasons we have the society we do today. Damn the Party lines who ever is in the right is who I will thank.


----------



## varcher

I agree it is not important to be a "party affiliate". I'm conservative and am not happy with everything the Republicans have done. My point in all this is that the Democratic Party is run by the far left. The Democratic party is, without a doubt, the biggest danger to our gun rights. The Democratic party consistently tries to raise our taxes (no matter how well intentioned the social program may be). As Americans we are guaranteed the rights of live, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. I ask you can you have liberty without free will? Can you have free will without liberty? At every turn I see a socialistic movement on the part of the Democratic party. The title Republican or Democrat doesn't mean a damn thing to me anymore. They have ALL sold us out. At this point its a choice of the lesser of two evils. I held my nose and voted for McCain. He sucks, but Obama has proven to be waaaay worse...


----------



## curtisy

AMEN BROTHER!!:usa2::usa2::darkbeer:


----------



## Two Blade

Carpshooter said:


> :sad:Sad that you didn't know but 11H was a T.O.W. or Dragon infantry MOS ,as they operated the anti armour weapon that was found in infantry units ,mostly mechanized on tracs as I was one


11H did not use Dragons. 11 B's used Dragons. I was never mechanized. My Unit, 2/87 Inf. 10Th Mtn, used M966 HMMWV's.


----------



## Two Blade

varcher said:


> If your not 11B, your support!


As a proud 11H, I also wore a blue cord AND I laughed my ass off when I was driving my HMMWV and I passed those 11B's walking their tired asses off. LOL


----------



## cjheap

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> That was NOT FULL CONCURRENT Receipt. Full CR is in the New Budget, trust me I am a 100% DAV and I follow these things. And Giving Us DAV what we where Promised when we ENLISTED is not being payed off. The Republicans and My Republican President that I voted for twice promised up and down to get it done and DID NOT. However the Dems are in Power now and They took care of the VETS. Which should be a priority since they are the reasons we have the society we do today. Damn the Party lines who ever is in the right is who I will thank.


So your attitude it " to hell with the rest of the country, I am getting mine" ?

Tell me how that works out when the economy crashes and there is no tax base to pay for your double dipping.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

cjheap said:


> So your attitude it " to hell with the rest of the country, I am getting mine" ?
> 
> Tell me how that works out when the economy crashes and there is no tax base to pay for your double dipping.



You ignorance is blinding. For real. Its not double anything. Any other Federal employee can collect both, a Veterans DISABILITY pension and a federal government EARNED retirement check. But the Military guys cant?? It not right and it is being fixed. But you just sit on your couch while others fight your fight and protect your family. Then you complain about what we get in return. Unreal, Done with this Thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## curtisy

AKM said:


> As a proud 11H, I also wore a blue cord AND I laughed my ass off when I was driving my HMMWV and I passed those 11B's walking their tired asses off. LOL


where are ya sleeping tonight, never mind I already know, if ya aint 11B your just support. :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Two Blade

curtisy said:


> where are ya sleeping tonight, never mind I already know, if ya aint 11B your just support. :wink::darkbeer:


If you want the truth, I was 11B when I went to Ft.Benning. They figured out that I, along with some other recruits, were a little bit smarter than your average 11B. Because of this observation, I was selected for additional training as an 11 H. LOL


----------



## curtisy

AKM said:


> If you want the truth, I was 11B when I went to Ft.Benning. They figured out that I, along with some other recruits, were a little bit smarter than your average 11B. Because of this observation, I was selected for additional training as an 11 H. LOL


If we ever meet the beer's on me :wink::thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## cjheap

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> You ignorance is blinding. For real. Its not double anything. Any other Federal employee can collect both, a Veterans DISABILITY pension and a federal government EARNED retirement check. But the Military guys cant?? It not right and it is being fixed. But you just sit on your couch while others fight your fight and protect your family. Then you complain about what we get in return. Unreal, Done with this Thread!!!!!!!!


Truth hurts huh? You are all worried about getting a few extra government dollars ahead of the scheduled full implementation date 4 years from now.


It does not matter that your Idol is writing a check that will have to be covered by your grandkids. 

As for sitting on the couch, that is what you must be doing since you are disabled right ? Or are you still earning a living?


----------



## Two Blade

curtisy said:


> If we ever meet the beer's on me :wink::thumbs_up:darkbeer:


I'll buy the second round. LOL:beer:


----------



## grnxlt

You know I gotta say something about the Democrat party to democrats.....Your party has been taken over for the last 4o years by Progressive and Liberals that really hate America and want to "change" it see it fail. Give it another year or even less than that........You will not recognize this country.....This party is not the party of the working man,it's the party of the "What can the government do for me today?"......wake up 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19v5Kjmc8FI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## slugger

Mike21 said:


> Seems to me Obama doesn't have the cool level head he used to have.
> 
> 
> Somebody wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of Richard Daly? The Chicago Machine? Rod Blagojevich?
> 
> Hello! Obama came from the same rotten, stinking, corrupt pit of filth as all of the above. A lot of people from IL were trying to warn the country that they were not ready for Chicago style politics in The White House, but nobody was listening and now it's too late. The guy stands for nothing; he is on the end of some strings that are being pulled by Daly (just look at the Olympic debacle in Copenhagen, Denmark). If you want to know what's coming next just subscribe to the Chicago newspapers or read them online and you will figure it out, because before Obama does it you will hear rumors of it (or what the plan is) straight from the IL Democratic Party and King Richard. If you want to thwart this problem, go register and vote in the 2010 elections and vote out every incumbent on the ballot then write a letter to the new officeholder and tell them that they will face the same at the end of their term if they do not start listening to the people who put them there.


----------



## cjheap

*ObamaCar*


----------



## grnxlt

What the Obama administration wants you to drive in the not to far future


----------



## srtp1987

*Amen to that*



slugger said:


> Mike21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me Obama doesn't have the cool level head he used to have.
> 
> 
> Somebody wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of Richard Daly? The Chicago Machine? Rod Blagojevich?
> 
> Hello! Obama came from the same rotten, stinking, corrupt pit of filth as all of the above. A lot of people from IL were trying to warn the country that they were not ready for Chicago style politics in The White House, but nobody was listening and now it's too late. The guy stands for nothing; he is on the end of some strings that are being pulled by Daly (just look at the Olympic debacle in Copenhagen, Denmark). If you want to know what's coming next just subscribe to the Chicago newspapers or read them online and you will figure it out, because before Obama does it you will hear rumors of it (or what the plan is) straight from the IL Democratic Party and King Richard. If you want to thwart this problem, go register and vote in the 2010 elections and vote out every incumbent on the ballot then write a letter to the new officeholder and tell them that they will face the same at the end of their term if they do not start listening to the people who put them there.
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have said it any better. Vote these clowns out and start fresh and make the next group understand what will happen if they don't listen.
Click to expand...


----------



## srtp1987

*Vet*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> You ignorance is blinding. For real. Its not double anything. Any other Federal employee can collect both, a Veterans DISABILITY pension and a federal government EARNED retirement check. But the Military guys cant?? It not right and it is being fixed. But you just sit on your couch while others fight your fight and protect your family. Then you complain about what we get in return. Unreal, Done with this Thread!!!!!!!!


My father was a veteran, 1953-1967. He went to vietnam, finished up his years in the reserves. He never referenced it to Nam, and he wouldn't even come close to having your views. Lucky these are just your opinions and other are allowed to have theirs.


----------



## starrbow

srtp1987 said:


> slugger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have said it any better. Vote these clowns out and start fresh and make the next group understand what will happen if they don't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> Voting the Clowns out of Office will not fix the problem, you must remove the Clowns from the gene pool! If the Clowns are not removed then all you have done is delayed what will happen!
> 
> Look at it this way, If you get Bite by a Rattlesnake you kill it, you kill it because you do not want it to bite someone else! and you kill it because it makes you feel better. Heres my take on the 2010 elections, If Cap and Trade and Health care passes into law before the 2010 elections then we have been snake bit, Voting will not change the outcome, the poison is already in our vains. If America really wants to get back to what is was when it was great then we need to use the tools our forefathers gave us to remove tyranny, If we the people wait too long the tools will be taken away.
Click to expand...


----------



## cjheap

srtp1987 said:


> My father was a veteran, 1953-1967. He went to vietnam, finished up his years in the reserves. He never referenced it to Nam, and he wouldn't even come close to having your views. Lucky these are just your opinions and other are allowed to have theirs.


Well said. My father is a disabled vet from Korea and I grew up going on base for medical and to use the PX so I know how their systems work. 

The op has a ME ME ME mentality..


----------



## srtp1987

*Not going to happen*



starrbow said:


> srtp1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting the Clowns out of Office will not fix the problem, you must remove the Clowns from the gene pool! If the Clowns are not removed then all you have done is delayed what will happen!
> 
> Look at it this way, If you get Bite by a Rattlesnake you kill it, you kill it because you do not want it to bite someone else! and you kill it because it makes you feel better. Heres my take on the 2010 elections, If Cap and Trade and Health care passes into law before the 2010 elections then we have been snake bit, Voting will not change the outcome, the poison is already in our vains. If America really wants to get back to what is was when it was great then we need to use the tools our forefathers gave us to remove tyranny, If we the people wait too long the tools will be taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least until you get more of the U.S. population to agree with you and at current, to many people are not ready to do this. So until then it aint going to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## srtp1987

*Apreciated*



cjheap said:


> Well said. My father is a disabled vet from Korea and I grew up going on base for medical and to use the PX so I know how their systems work.
> 
> The op has a ME ME ME mentality..


Your dad obviously is a man who has all of my respect.


----------



## slugger

Amen to respect for the vets, brother. All of them should stand proud and have the rest of the country shaking their hands and saying "Thank you".


----------



## grnxlt

...


----------



## johnnyv917

i think if pelosi had her plastic surgeon pull her skin any tighter on her face shed sound like a nice snare drum:darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain

People from MN should be embarrassed by Al Franken. Hopefully in 5 years you will vote him out.:darkbeer:


----------



## cjheap

cptbrain said:


> People from MN should be embarrassed by Al Franken. Hopefully in 5 years you will vote him out.:darkbeer:


theh did not vote him in . The voter fraud in that state by ACORN and the Unions gave him the voted. 
I am ready to pack up my crap and go off the grid in New Mexico


----------



## varcher

cjheap said:


> theh did not vote him in . The voter fraud in that state by ACORN and the Unions gave him the voted.
> I am ready to pack up my crap and go off the grid in New Mexico


Don't put up with it! It's YOUR state. Kick the God Damned Liberals out!! I'm so tired of political correctness!! Call a spade a spade.


----------



## cjheap

varcher said:


> Don't put up with it! It's YOUR state. Kick the God Damned Liberals out!! I'm so tired of political correctness!! Call a spade a spade.


Not my State, I am from Texas. We have two Republican senators.


----------



## atetterton

*Vote them out*

It is sad, but the only hope that the citizens have is to vote them all out. The power (lobbist) influence has to be broken. Then we vote in term limits to help contain the power element and do away with campaign contributions. Limit the amount of money that can be spent on an individual elections. All contributions have to be certified and approved before a winner is declared. With term limits we (the voting public) can limit the influence.

With illegal voters voting and influencing the outcome of elections in the US, we are going to be in the same situation as third world countries shortly.


----------



## TPG

cjheap said:


> Bad analogy. We are tired of Oboingo not making a decision on Afganastan since doing nothing is not acceptable. Either pull them out or win with overwelming force.


Overwhelming force worked great for the Russians didn't it?

But its easy being an armchair general isn't it?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

No kidding, just found this thread. I dont get around to much but I am tuning in now, man I have respect for the vets out there. Got more between there legs than me. I been thinking about joining up but I dont know how the parents will take it


----------



## cjheap

TPG said:


> Overwhelming force worked great for the Russians didn't it?
> 
> But its easy being an armchair general isn't it?


LOL, You do not know your history very well. 

The Russians did not go in to win that war. They went in to expand their territory and to occupy. You must also have forgotten that the main reason they lost was that it was a proxy war for the US. The circumstances are much different today. Most people just do not have the balls to fight a war. You win a war by taking it to the citizenry just like we did in WWII. When the people feel enough pain, they will turn on the Taliban / extremests. 

And what about " either pull them all out or use overwealming force do you not understand. " ? Being left to twist in the wind like the military was in the past by JFK and LBJ is not an option although it is a common Democrat tactic.


----------



## Steve Milbocker

atetterton said:


> It is sad, but the only hope that the citizens have is to vote them all out. The power (lobbist) influence has to be broken. Then we vote in term limits to help contain the power element and do away with campaign contributions. Limit the amount of money that can be spent on an individual elections. All contributions have to be certified and approved before a winner is declared. With term limits we (the voting public) can limit the influence.
> 
> With illegal voters voting and influencing the outcome of elections in the US, we are going to be in the same situation as third world countries shortly.


I agree, this would go a long ways toward cleaning up some of the corruption. Trouble is neither party is going to want to end their gravy train so I'm not sure how we could accomplish this.


----------



## sits in trees

cjheap said:


> LOL, You do not know your history very well.
> 
> The Russians did not go in to win that war. They went in to expand their territory and to occupy. You must also have forgotten that the main reason they lost was that it was a proxy war for the US. The circumstances are much different today. Most people just do not have the balls to fight a war. You win a war by taking it to the citizenry just like we did in WWII. When the people feel enough pain, they will turn on the Taliban / extremests.
> 
> And what about " either pull them all out or use overwealming force do you not understand. " ? Being left to twist in the wind like the military was in the past by JFK and LBJ is not an option although it is a common Democrat tactic.


i think the other dude was right, your an armchair general.


----------



## cjheap

sits in trees said:


> i think the other dude was right, your an armchair general.


I think you both a Obama Apologists or morons..... which is it? 

I guess you would rather we leave our military sitting on thier thumbs in sandland to act as targets instead of making a decision.


----------



## foamshooter

*one things for sure*

when reagan was president we had johnny cash and bob hope now that the big o is president we have no cash or hope


----------



## drenalinxt

*Lmao*



foamshooter said:


> when reagan was president we had johnny cash and bob hope now that the big o is president we have no cash or hope


MY FRIEND THAT IS SOME FUNNY chit CHIT RIGHT THERE I DON'T CARE WHO ARE.
i have got to save that for another time. thumbs up brother not that i was a reaga fan but still some funny azz chit. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Christopher67

hoytmonger said:


> Socialism is a political doctrine. Politicians crave power. Socialists use their power to redistribute their wealth through coercion.
> 
> Free market capitalism is an economic doctrine. Capitalists enjoy the fruits of their labor and freedom from government interference.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no free market in the US, and hasn't been for some time. The US is more of a socialized country than many people realize.
> 
> The current administration is not made up of socialists, they are fascists.
> Much like Mussolini's Italy, the Obama administration is creating a private/public partnership with various industries that may ultimately be able to control every aspect of US citizens lives.



Very well said! :thumbs_up


----------



## TPG

cjheap said:


> LOL, You do not know your history very well.
> 
> The Russians did not go in to win that war. They went in to expand their territory and to occupy. You must also have forgotten that the main reason they lost was that it was a proxy war for the US. The circumstances are much different today. Most people just do not have the balls to fight a war. You win a war by taking it to the citizenry just like we did in WWII. When the people feel enough pain, they will turn on the Taliban / extremests.


Feel enough pain? All they know is war for longer than this country has existed. They're born with AK-47's.
Those people have more balls than you can ever dream of having.

You think the Taliban/Al-Qaeda don't have just as much funding as we gave the Mujihadeen back in the 80's?
Wake up.

I suppose we should just skip over the part where once it was all done with Grandpa Bush pulled all the funding for Afghanistan and left it free and open for the taking by the Taliban.
Oopsie!
So much for no nation building!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

TPG said:


> Feel enough pain? All they know is war for longer than this country has existed. They're born with AK-47's.
> Those people have more balls than you can ever dream of having.
> 
> You think the Taliban/Al-Qaeda don't have just as much funding as we gave the Mujihadeen back in the 80's?
> Wake up.
> 
> I suppose we should just skip over the part where once it was all done with Grandpa Bush pulled all the funding for Afghanistan and left it free and open for the taking by the Taliban.
> Oopsie!
> So much for no nation building!


Actually it was again the Democratic Congress and incoming President Clinton that pulled the funding. But you are correct to say they have more balls than we could ever dream of. War IS a way of life. War is their life and they have no concept of what peace is. And one would argue that they know freedom far beyond what you or I would know, because the consequences of their actions literally means the difference between life and death. People, other than miltary families, in this county have no clue to what sacrifice is.


----------



## TPG

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Actually it was again the Democratic Congress and incoming President Clinton that pulled the funding. But you are correct to say they have more balls than we could ever dream of. War IS a way of life. War is their life and they have no concept of what peace is. And one would argue that they know freedom far beyond what you or I would know, because the consequences of their actions literally means the difference between life and death. People, other than miltary families, in this county have no clue to what sacrifice is.


Grandpa Bush started the ball rolling. He was screaming "no nation building" long and hard. And congress agreed. Don't try to pin it on one group, this was EVERYONE'S fault.

We should also not forget that they've been fighting amongst themselves for thousands of years.

Goat herder shoots his neighbor because his goats are on his property. Takes goats and daughters. Fair game. 

And when someone foreign comes along they stop shooting each other for 10 minutes to shoot the invader then go back to shooting each other.

This is why "liberating" this region will NEVER work.


----------



## Yellowfin

cjheap said:


> LOL, You do not know your history very well.
> 
> The Russians did not go in to win that war. They went in to expand their territory and to occupy. You must also have forgotten that the main reason they lost was that it was a proxy war for the US. The circumstances are much different today. Most people just do not have the balls to fight a war. You win a war by taking it to the citizenry just like we did in WWII. When the people feel enough pain, they will turn on the Taliban / extremists.
> 
> And what about " either pull them all out or use overwhelming force do you not understand. " ? Being left to twist in the wind like the military was in the past by JFK and LBJ is not an option although it is a common Democrat tactic.


The reason we won WW2 is that we attacked the enemy's industry and wiped out their ability to continue to fight. We didn't just squash ants one by one, we knocked out the anthill. We must not only do that to terrorism, we need to do that to the leftist, anti liberty anti American political complex. Not just vote against their candidates one by one, but shut down their mechanism of societal and political influence which produces their party in its entirety. We're currently doing too much of a Vietnam style approach of see one, defeat one, then back off and let them resupply and rearm rather than attacking the source. We need to shut down their factories and supply lines then wipe out their army to where there isn't a temporarily defeated army ready to fight another day, but no remaining army at all.


----------



## TPG

Yellowfin said:


> We didn't just squash ants one by one, we knocked out the anthill. We must not only do that to terrorism, we need to do that to the leftist, anti liberty anti American political complex.


Thank you for your brilliant response mr....


----------



## whitehunter2

Yellowfin said:


> The reason we won WW2 is that we attacked the enemy's industry and wiped out their ability to continue to fight. We didn't just squash ants one by one, we knocked out the anthill. We must not only do that to terrorism, we need to do that to the leftist, anti liberty anti American political complex. Not just vote against their candidates one by one, but shut down their mechanism of societal and political influence which produces their party in its entirety. We're currently doing too much of a Vietnam style approach of see one, defeat one, then back off and let them resupply and rearm rather than attacking the source. We need to shut down their factories and supply lines then wipe out their army to where there isn't a temporarily defeated army ready to fight another day, but no remaining army at all.


I'm assuming your Russian when you state we won WW2?


----------



## huntin'finatic

*great reply from someone who has actually done a little homework!*

:thumbs_up


SuperD said:


> Looks like someones getting warm you see the health care plan is to buy votes not to keep you well some people here think we elected Obama I'm not so sure. It's a fact that ACORN buys votes with taxpayer money but only the street grunts go to jail when its common knowledge that they're trained by the "community organizers". Al Gore lost in 2000 after a recount by Dem's
> here in Florida (with a lot of funny business) he still lost they did the usual name calling crying foul why so pissed. They cheated and still lost that's why and it must have been God with what we now know about big Al. Ask your self these questions why do dead people always vote democrat. Why do the votes found at the last minute in someones car always turn out in favor of a democrat candidate. Why do prisoner vote without the right and democrat. Why does the white house want charges dropped against the black panthers that blocked polling. Why does the white house want control of the census, etc. Here's a hint my wife was injured in a rear end collision car totaled sitting at a red light, the guy had no licenses said he didn't speak English his only ID voter registration card he was illegal and has disappeared he wasn't a republican or independent. So calling all democrats the party is lost they represent foreign interest and the republican have no spine we need term limits and retirement is social security no more straight out of college folks because it was daddy's seat, maybe then they will look and think like us if there for the working man then explain Nancy Polosi and the rest of congress, mostly rich people that couldn't hold a job at Mickey D's?


----------



## huntin'finatic

*AMEN!!!!!!The hard WORKING people have had about ENOUGH!!!*

It's funny to me that this is not more of an obvious probability of where our country is headed if things don't change, and there are not some corrections made to get this great nation back on track. It has been said by some that we are not respected by the other countries of this world because of our attitudes and failed policies, but yet for years it has been the US that darn near all of them sticks their hand out to when they are in trouble wheather financial or under threat! The very activists who cause all of the stink around election time and seem to demand all of these "rights" because they are american citizens are not the ones who fight for these rights and would not fight for them if they had to! they are nothing more than cowards that hide behind some law that they have lobbied to get passed, you see most of them have plenty of time to do this because the dont work! or if they do, they hold some little piss-ant part-time job in which they don't contribute to the country anyway! But they sure do demand that their IMPORTANT voices be heard!!! I personally feel like if you a not current contributor to this countries economic state or are not a retired former contributor then you should not be allowed to vote!And I dont mean pay a little bit in and then get more back at the end of the year than you paid in, because that makes you a taker not a contributor do the math!!! if an individual who isable bodied and otherwise able to work is on continuos welfare then they should not be allowed to vote period!!! think about it, that gives them all of the same rights of someone who choses to get out and work and contribute to their country!!!


AR_Headhunter said:


> I'm just a simple country boy but in my simple opinion the only way we are ever going to see true change is a second revolutionary war. The hard working people of this nation are tired of getting the screws put to them to support the freeloaders & the illegals. You guys cry all you want about whats happening meanwhile some of us are preparing for real change. The kind of change our forefathers fought & died for. It's called the constitution!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

TPG said:


> Grandpa Bush started the ball rolling. He was screaming "no nation building" long and hard. And congress agreed. Don't try to pin it on one group, this was EVERYONE'S fault.
> 
> We should also not forget that they've been fighting amongst themselves for thousands of years.
> 
> Goat herder shoots his neighbor because his goats are on his property. Takes goats and daughters. Fair game.
> 
> And when someone foreign comes along they stop shooting each other for 10 minutes to shoot the invader then go back to shooting each other.
> 
> This is why "liberating" this region will NEVER work.


We can agree to disagree about the funding. I personally think we should cut ALL FUNDING to foreign nations (except maybe Israel) and pay off our debt.

You are correct about the goat herders. Same can be said about Israel and the palstinans, the tribes in Iraq, tribes in Africa, Russia and it's neighbors, etc, etc. We cannot win freedom for a people who do not want to fight for it. Freedom has to fought and won from the inside the culture for that new society to become substainable. Otherwise they ALWAYS look to the USA for a handout and not become self suffecient.


----------



## buckeyewtp

*amen*

amen enough already with the liberal BS.














Visit www.buckeyewtp.com for all your BOW camo needs.


----------



## whitehunter2

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> We can agree to disagree about the funding. I personally think we should cut ALL FUNDING to foreign nations (except maybe Israel) and pay off our debt.
> 
> You are correct about the goat herders. Same can be said about Israel and the palstinans, the tribes in Iraq, tribes in Africa, Russia and it's neighbors, etc, etc. We cannot win freedom for a people who do not want to fight for it. Freedom has to fought and won from the inside the culture for that new society to become substainable. Otherwise they ALWAYS look to the USA for a handout and not become self suffecient.


why only Israel??


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

whitehunter2 said:


> why only Israel??


Gee, I guess we could just step back and watch the middle east wipe them off the face of earth. No other nation has stepped up to defend Isreal from the rest of the palistinain countries. Without the USA support, Israel would be wiped out tommorrow. Or, does everyone forget how Israel came about? Any takers? The ONLY reason Israel hasn't taken out the reactor in Iran is because Uncle Sam is still saying "NO". I say bomb the SOB's. But, the USA is far enough away that it is not a direct threat to us. Hell, just let Iran nuke them. Right? Oh I know, lets let the wothless UN help them. Hey the UN can commision our troops to go in and clean up the mess afterwards. That's a much better idea!


----------



## joffutt1

Man, you boys should name this thread FOX NEWS. Hopefully Palin will bring that station down just like she did the Mccain campaign. Bush screwed up so bad he made it impossible for a white man to win the presidency.


----------



## highwaynorth

Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


He sounds like a smart man.ukey: I wish the liberals would take
his advise.


----------



## whitehunter2

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Gee, I guess we could just step back and watch the middle east wipe them off the face of earth. No other nation has stepped up to defend Isreal from the rest of the palistinain countries. Without the USA support, Israel would be wiped out tommorrow. Or, does everyone forget how Israel came about? Any takers? The ONLY reason Israel hasn't taken out the reactor in Iran is because Uncle Sam is still saying "NO". I say bomb the SOB's. But, the USA is far enough away that it is not a direct threat to us. Hell, just let Iran nuke them. Right? Oh I know, lets let the wothless UN help them. Hey the UN can commision our troops to go in and clean up the mess afterwards. That's a much better idea!


arent you the one who said we should cut off all funding to other countries, and as far as Palistinain countries? let me give you a little advice, GET an EDUCATION before you start talking world politics!


----------



## whitehunter2

joffutt1 said:


> Man, you boys should name this thread FOX NEWS. Hopefully Palin will bring that station down just like she did the Mccain campaign. Bush screwed up so bad he made it impossible for a white man to win the presidency.


yea it's kinda scary that there were people stupid enough to wanna put that Ditz Palin in charge of our country along with Ole tumor face!!ukey
Palin should just go for the gold already and do a nudie magazine SPREAD and be done with:wink: rumors have it she was already offered Millions by Hustler but stated she isnt just ready for that yet. i'm just hoping that she hasnt sagged that much by the time she realizes she has no political career..


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

whitehunter2 said:


> arent you the one who said we should cut off all funding to other countries, and as far as Palistinain countries? let me give you a little advice, GET an EDUCATION before you start talking world politics!


So, what kind of education do YOU require? Associates, Bachelors, Masters. Any specific university? Or just the ones you agree with. Take a guess with one i have. Want to guess to the ethinticity any of my friends are? Think I might have contact with anyone else in the world? Think I might travel outside of the United States? I can tell you FIRST HAND, there is no country comparable to the one that allows YOU to spout off.


----------



## whitehunter2

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> So, what kind of education do YOU require? Associates, Bachelors, Masters. Any specific university? Or just the ones you agree with. Take a guess with one i have. Want to guess to the ethinticity any of my friends are? Think I might have contact with anyone else in the world? Think I might travel outside of the United States? I can tell you FIRST HAND, there is no country comparable to the one that allows YOU to spout off.


maybe just start with an education that will teach you something like there is only one Palistine, and one that will teach you to back your comments like the "we should cut off all foreign aid except for Isreal" comment.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

whitehunter2 said:


> maybe just start with an education that will teach you something like there is only one Palistine, and one that will teach you to back your comments like the "we should cut off all foreign aid except for Isreal" comment.


You are correct to say that there is only one Palistine. But, Israel is is surrounded by Islamic factions that are hell bent on one goal of erasing Israel off the face of the planet. 
As for the funding of other countries, sounds like I've hit a nerve. Leaders all over the world want to criticize the US for any of our actions, but never, ever praise for the good that only the US can do. Who's leading the world in helping Haiti? Not just the government, but the citizens outside of what their country does? Why is when another country such as India, Zimbobwe, Georgia asks the US for help? Because they know that the UN is waste of time and money. I had a buddy go into Somalia in the early '90s. When he got there the people were literally dieing in the street. When he left they were throwing crap and spitting on them, told them to get out of their country. Fine, let them all go to hell. Take our money, pay off our debt. Inact tariffs to make industry come back to the United States. The US is THE largest consumer in the world. Without a manufacturing base, this county is doomed to become a third world country. Now this administation wants to force further EPA regulations to go "green". It will only keep the flow of manufacturing jobs funneling out of this country. Hell, I heard first hand a worker in Mexico complain how his job is being moved to China. I wouls like the rest of the world to see what it would be like if the US wasn't there. Lets see them complain then.


----------



## TPG

whitehunter2 said:


> maybe just start with an education that will teach you something like there is only one Palistine, and one that will teach you to back your comments like the "we should cut off all foreign aid except for Isreal" comment.


Except for Israel? Why? To piss everyone off even more?

Let them sleep in the bed they made.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_incident



SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> We cannot win freedom for a people who do not want to fight for it.


You seriously have to be kidding me.
Freedom? They don't fight for it?
They've fought harder to be left alone than anyone else in this world.

They don't want YOUR McDonalds on every corner Walmart next door "freedom".


----------



## cjheap

TPG said:


> Except for Israel? Why? To piss everyone off even more?
> 
> Let them sleep in the bed they made.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_incident
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously have to be kidding me.
> Freedom? They don't fight for it?
> They've fought harder to be left alone than anyone else in this world.
> 
> They don't want YOUR McDonalds on every corner Walmart next door "freedom".


Who is "they" ? You mean the squatters who call themselves palistinains that even their muslim brothers want nothing to do with and refuse to help them. 

There never has been a country called Palestine. The squatters that are there do not want peace since it has been offered over and over. Look at the part of Gaza that was handed over to them. When Israel was there, it was productive and looked normal. The rats get it back and instead of using the infrastructure, they loot it. 

BTW, the only thing keeping Israel from taking care of business is the US.


----------



## cjheap

*Eat it Dems, Brown was the first step*

Ha Ha The end of dem rule has begun.:shade:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

Even a tradtional Dem state has opened their eyes to the communists in Washington. Thank the Lord something finally gave. We might have a chance yet since the American public has opened their eyes.


----------



## johnnyv917

Mike21 said:


> Seems to me Obama doesn't have the cool level head he used to have.
> 
> I get the feeling there's alot of stuff we don't know about this guy.........
> 
> My one arguement to your defense Kegan, is that if I fight to defend the country, no way in heck your getting me to leave it. But I don't want to fight for a man whos "change" has yet to do a good thing for this country.
> 
> Damned if I do damned if I don't.


this guy has no clue what to do democraps got dupedby this commi


----------



## eaglecaps

I'm sick of both the democrats and the republicans, thats why I vote LIBERTARIAN!


----------



## Christopher67

eaglecaps said:


> I'm sick of both the democrats and the republicans, thats why I vote LIBERTARIAN!



I can understand that. :thumbs_up


----------



## cjheap

eaglecaps said:


> I'm sick of both the democrats and the republicans, thats why I vote LIBERTARIAN!


So you vote Democrat since you split the vote on the conservative side.


----------



## grnxlt

This is what this man is doing


----------



## Christopher67

grnxlt said:


> This is what this man is doing



Yes that is sad but very true.


----------



## amarchery

*insight*



Roarschach said:


> As my dad always said, if you don't like, there's the door!


It is not an attitude. It is a belief. And this guy's belief happens to be, accept it or leave. It is a little different with a country compared to you being a punk kid at home. 

This mentality is the furthest thing from HOW and WHY this country was made free from Kingdom of Great Britain. They DID NOT like it and they changed it for freedoms sake. Religious freedom primarily. And TAXES! 

Before posting, please get a clue to at least come across as advised and not so stupid on the subject of the sacrifice and what it took for you to have your freedoms. Study history a little and try your best to understand it you pathedic Sheep. It is your obligation to know it. Until then, shut up.


----------



## amarchery

eaglecaps said:


> I'm sick of both the democrats and the republicans, thats why I vote LIBERTARIAN!



Then you should be against this Bill on Healthcare. Big time! Personal Freedoms and responsibility is number 1 for you guys. Right?


----------



## whitehunter2

Kinda funny how the first defense these right wing nutz have is if you don't like our current health system leave the country, unfortunately for you guy's the American people support health care reform and putting the screws to the insurance companies, and we arent going anywhere, so maybe it's time for you all to head for the door!


----------



## SportHunter

whitehunter2 said:


> Kinda funny how the first defense these right wing nutz have is if you don't like our current health system leave the country, unfortunately for you guy's the American people support health care reform and putting the screws to the insurance companies, and we arent going anywhere, so maybe it's time for you all to head for the door!


The Democrats aren't going to put the screws to the insurance companies; they are putting it to the American people for generations to come with a poorly planned bill. Reform is needed in some areas but the way they are handling this is completely self serving and will ultimately screw up the system rather than make any meaningful reform.


----------



## Billjzx9

If our health system is so terrible, why do people from all over the world come to this country when they need something really important done. It definately needs some fixes but not a total overhaul. Besides when has the govt. ever demonstrated that they can run a program of this nature without screwing it up. Such as Social Security, Medicare or Medicaid. All in bad shape from poor management. If the govt.( both dems and reps.) were in the public sector they would have been fired a long time ago.


----------



## grnxlt

whitehunter2 said:


> Kinda funny how the first defense these right wing nutz have is if you don't like our current health system leave the country, unfortunately for you guy's the American people support health care reform and putting the screws to the insurance companies, and we arent going anywhere, so maybe it's time for you all to head for the door!


This bill is not about health care like Nobama wants you to think,it's about control over you and I.

And I'm proud to by a right wing nut. If it means I can hunt and fish, own and carry weapons. Sick of paying taxes and not afraid to pray....then I am SO proud


----------



## Christopher67

grnxlt said:


> And I'm proud to by a right wing nut. If it means I can hunt and fish, own and carry weapons. Sick of paying taxes and not afraid to pray....then I am SO proud



*AMEN!*:thumbs_up


----------



## eaglecaps

Yes I am against the health care bill for that matter. We already have government run healthcare institutions and they are just as corrrupt as anything else the government runs. Millions of dollars in fraud in medicare and medicaid. Social security will be bankrupt by the time I need to collect it. The threat of being punished for not having insurance? Every time I'm sick I call my doctor, make an appointment and I PAY FOR IT! Should that be illegal? Now some of you may not agree with me but thats what the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is all about. The root word in Libertarian is LIBERTY!! Check em out sometime , you may be surprised. And as for the election last year, I voted not for my Libertarian candidate cause I didn't think he was the right person to lead this great nation of ours, and I didn't vote for the guy completely disregarding that "obsolete document that was written over two hundred years ago" (thats what some of those in Washington right now have called it), what I happen to call the U.S. Constitution which protects my freedoms and yours, I happened to vote for the fine Senator from the Great State of Arizona, and War Hero John Mc Cain and Sarah Palin. By the way she's a HOTTIE! If thats any of your business cjheap.


----------



## Christopher67

Heres a link to help out, let your elected officials know how you feel! http://www.capitolconnect.com/freeourhealthcarenow/


----------

